# Majestics & Individuals Picnic



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

Allright yall here's the info For the 2004 "best of the Midwest"

When: July 11th 2004
Where: Greatlakes Dragstip, Union Grove WI. (1 hour from Downton Chicago, 45 min from Milwaukee, 30 min from Waukegan,IL).
Time 10:am till 6pm the track opens at 8am

Hop: There will be cash awards for the hop winners(working out the amount now,trust me we are trying to have a large purse)

special trophys for special cars, long distance and whatever else we come up with.

Since this is a dragstrip, there will be a charge for cars and spectators,we are still talking to the owner about the price.

There will be drag racing going on also, so bring the family for a full day of events. We will be hopping on the returning lanes in front of the grand stands.

The owner of the track is really opening his land to us, he has been wanting to do a lowrider event there for the longest.


We will be posting Hotel Info up, there are some hotels up the road on 94 in Wisconsin, that I am waiting on info on, also I will have some hotel info for Milwaukee and Chicago's North Suburbs, that are not to far.
This event is supported by the Chicago lowrider council.
p/m me for sponsorship so far we have Rhyders Street Wear, and Hollywood Customs.
Stay tuned for more details.
Hope to see all of yall there.

Majetics Chicago
Individuals Chicago 



Last edited by 61bckbmbr at Feb 25 2004, 11:15 AM


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

Sounds good man , you know i'll be there .


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

ill be there for sure, cant wait


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

oh damn...
its gonna be the shiiit. cant wait


----------



## Individuals 85 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

well it looks like we may be staying in michigan for this one. hope it goes well because i know last year was bad ass


----------



## Individuals 85 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 6 2004, 11:35 AM
> *well it looks like we may be staying in michigan for this one. hope it goes well because i know last year was bad ass *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

*marks calander* Only 5 days after my bday!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Jan 6 2004, 02:31 PM
> **marks calander* Only 5 days after my bday!!!! :biggrin:*


 4 days before mine


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

7 before mine


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

Whats the nearest major airport that somone out of town could fly into? Chicago or Milwaukee?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fresnosuenos_@Jan 6 2004, 07:20 PM
> *Whats the nearest major airport that somone out of town could fly into? Chicago or Milwaukee?*


 Hey hommie we will pick you up if you come into chicago.


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 6 2004, 07:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 6 2004, 07:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--fresnosuenos_@Jan 6 2004, 07:20 PM
> *Whats the nearest major airport that somone out of town could fly into? Chicago or Milwaukee?*


Hey hommie we will pick you up if you come into chicago. [/b][/quote]
Whats up Nim, thanks for the offer again I may be taking you up on it. I'll let you know


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fresnosuenos+Jan 6 2004, 07:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (fresnosuenos @ Jan 6 2004, 07:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up Nim, thanks for the offer again I may be taking you up on it. I'll let you know [/b][/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

sounds good finally we can clown a little without getting messed with by the po po  if all goes well ill be there :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 6 2004, 06:52 PM
> *sounds good finally we can clown a little without getting messed with by the po po  if all goes well ill be there :thumbsup: uffin:*


 thats what were talking about, and this year were gonna have some money to give out.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr+Jan 6 2004, 08:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (61bckbmbr @ Jan 6 2004, 08:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--gold cutt 84_@Jan 6 2004, 06:52 PM
> *sounds good finally we can clown a little without getting messed with by the po po  if all goes well ill be there  :thumbsup:  uffin:*


thats what were talking about, and this year were gonna have some money to give out.[/b][/quote]
Yoy can bring your own grill too.Just like a picnic but without all the hassels


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

I guess that this is the location that its gonna be at.............


i hope that people make it out to it, we wont get fuked with by the police there, good amount of parking, we makin it bigger and better this year...


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jan 6 2004, 08:28 PM
> *this year were gonna have some money to give out.*


 :wave: hay over here i can take all the money


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Jan 6 2004, 11:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Jan 6 2004, 11:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--61bckbmbr_@Jan 6 2004, 08:28 PM
> *this year were gonna have some money to give out.*


:wave: hay over here i can take all the money[/b][/quote]


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

CAN SOMEONE SPONSR ME A PLANE TICKET


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jan 6 2004, 10:42 PM
> *CAN SOMEONE SPONSR ME A PLANE TICKET*


 me to hehe :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2004)

ill be there!! what about beer? :biggrin:


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Equipped Customs_@Jan 7 2004, 12:14 AM
> *ill be there!! what about beer? :biggrin:*


 they sell beer at the track. and im also guessing that you might be able to bring your own.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

We should be there as well...


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

CHULA57BOMB WILL BE THER BUT NOT WITH STYLISTICS C.C.
SOLO BABY!!!!


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fresnosuenos_@Jan 7 2004, 01:20 AM
> *Whats the nearest major airport that somone out of town could fly into? Chicago or Milwaukee?*


 Milwaukee is closest. Picnic is about 20 min south of Gen. Mitchell Intl. Airport. Uce Milwaukee can help you out if you decide to fly in here.


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

I'll be there most def...

Are we all getting together this time?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usojohn+Jan 7 2004, 04:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (usojohn @ Jan 7 2004, 04:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--fresnosuenos_@Jan 7 2004, 01:20 AM
> *Whats the nearest major airport that somone out of town could fly into? Chicago or Milwaukee?*


Milwaukee is closest. Picnic is about 20 min south of Gen. Mitchell Intl. Airport. Uce Milwaukee can help you out if you decide to fly in here.[/b][/quote]
There you go see how the mid west works? We welcome all from the west to the east so join us in a DAY of FUN & HOPPING all through the night  

Just swang what you bring  It don't matter if its 10 inches or 40 inches just keep it real  



If you all want A raffel just sugest what you all want and maybe we will have it :biggrin: only for lay it low members what you all think?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

It's going to be off the hook!
:biggrin: 



Last edited by Freddie699 at Jan 8 2004, 06:24 AM


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 8 2004, 02:14 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 8 2004, 02:14 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you go see how the mid west works? We welcome all from the west to the east so join us in a DAY of FUN & HOPPING all through the night  

Just swang what you bring  It don't matter if its 10 inches or 40 inches just keep it real  



If you all want A raffel just sugest what you all want and maybe we will have it :biggrin: only for lay it low members what you all think?[/b][/quote]
will there be racing too?


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

You no the carnale's from SOLITOS CAR CLUB will be there


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Jan 8 2004, 01:34 PM
> *You no the carnale's from SOLITOS CAR CLUB will be there *


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeSSe96+Jan 8 2004, 12:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeSSe96 @ Jan 8 2004, 12:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will there be racing too?[/b][/quote]
I'll bring my 13 second civic :biggrin:


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

you got nitrous?


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeSSe96_@Jan 8 2004, 02:36 PM
> *you got nitrous?*


 That's cheating homie ,str8 speed carnal


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub+Jan 8 2004, 02:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (solitoscarclub @ Jan 8 2004, 02:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--jeSSe96_@Jan 8 2004, 02:36 PM
> *you got nitrous?*


That's cheating homie ,str8 speed carnal [/b][/quote]
ive seen you riding around. i gotta check it out up close though, looks tight


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeSSe96+Jan 8 2004, 03:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeSSe96 @ Jan 8 2004, 03:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive seen you riding around. i gotta check it out up close though, looks tight

[/b][/quote]
Thanx bro,I've seen the Impala now that look's tight  

See if you can come by gotti's crib this weekend ,he's yanking the rear end of his monty out to have chrome plated if your around swing by :biggrin:


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub+Jan 8 2004, 02:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (solitoscarclub @ Jan 8 2004, 02:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx bro,I've seen the Impala now that look's tight  

See if you can come by gotti's crib this weekend ,he's yanking the rear end of his monty out to have chrome plated if your around swing by :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
cool ill have to stop by for sure, i aint doing shit this weekend so ill give him a call to see whats up.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 8 2004, 02:14 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 8 2004, 02:14 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you go see how the mid west works? We welcome all from the west to the east so join us in a DAY of FUN & HOPPING all through the night  

Just swang what you bring  It don't matter if its 10 inches or 40 inches just keep it real  



If you all want A raffel just sugest what you all want and maybe we will have it :biggrin: only for lay it low members what you all think?[/b][/quote]
I think the raffle for LIL members is a good idea....


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Jan 7 2004, 01:03 PM
> *CHULA57BOMB WILL BE THER BUT NOT WITH STYLISTICS C.C.
> SOLO BABY!!!!*


 :0


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

whats up yall I'm checkin in from Vegas, But there is dragracing that day it's actually an import dragrace but i'm sure you can race anything, I think it cost like $65 to race, thats how much it usually cost when we take my boy's malibu. They do sell beer there but it's cheaper to bring your own, cans only.bring your own grill also thaey have food there but, you might want to throwdown yourself.


----------



## BACKBUMPER85REGAL (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jan 9 2004, 08:40 AM
> *whats up yall I'm checkin in from Vegas, But there is dragracing that day it's actually an import dragrace but i'm sure you can race anything, I think it cost like $65 to race, thats how much it usually cost when we take my boy's malibu. They do sell beer there but it's cheaper to bring your own, cans only.bring your own grill also thaey have food there but, you might want to throwdown yourself.*


damn , so does that mean there is gonna be alot of imports up there? 



Last edited by BACKBUMPER85REGAL at Jan 9 2004, 08:43 AM


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

No they will be in the pit area, we will have our own part of the track.This import race will not be what you think, these racers are true drag racers, not show cars, that think they are fast. so there will not be alot of your typical import crowd. Trust me these are straight racing cars that run 10's and lower times.


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeSSe96+Jan 8 2004, 04:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeSSe96 @ Jan 8 2004, 04:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool ill have to stop by for sure, i aint doing shit this weekend so ill give him a call to see whats up.[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  see you then primo


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruize1+Jan 9 2004, 07:18 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cruize1 @ Jan 9 2004, 07:18 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--chula57bomb_@Jan 7 2004, 01:03 PM
> *CHULA57BOMB WILL BE THER BUT NOT WITH STYLISTICS C.C.
> SOLO BABY!!!!*


:0[/b][/quote]



Hey Jesse96 I wonder if SDBALLER is coming are way :0  



Last edited by johngotti at Jan 9 2004, 12:48 PM


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johngotti+Jan 9 2004, 10:01 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (johngotti @ Jan 9 2004, 10:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hey Jesse96 I wonder if SDBALLER is coming are way :0 [/b][/quote]
lets hope.


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeSSe96+Jan 9 2004, 04:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeSSe96 @ Jan 9 2004, 04:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets hope. [/b][/quote]
:biggrin: 
IS SDBALLER HEADING TO THIS SHOW?
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jan 7 2004, 12:02 PM
> *We should be there as well...
> *


 FOR SURE , WE WILL BE THERE. uffin:


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jan 7 2004, 01:02 PM
> *We should be there as well...
> *


 you might be seeing us (Unique IllusionZ) there too hopefully,plus i might be bringing the caddy out ,if i can get a interior in time (hint hint somebody)i know people in chi-town has a interior laying around for me :biggrin: ,also whats up oscar, this is steve ,i met you at the race track,i am jays buddy, and to my sweet mami chulabomb57,how you doing girl :wave: 

holla


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider caddy+Jan 10 2004, 04:22 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowrider caddy @ Jan 10 2004, 04:22 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--cruize1_@Jan 7 2004, 01:02 PM
> *We should be there as well...
> *


you might be seeing us (Unique IllusionZ) there too hopefully,plus i might be bringing the caddy out ,if i can get a interior in time (hint hint somebody)i know people in chi-town has a interior laying around for me :biggrin: ,also whats up oscar, this is steve ,i met you at the race track,i am jays buddy, and to my sweet mami chulabomb57,how you doing girl :wave: 

holla[/b][/quote]
what's up steve :wave:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

heard that there are some Chicago cars that are gonna come after our Single Pump this year :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: bring on the big cars...


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

And for the ones that are gonna try to come after the Caprice with the lil' lightweight cars, dont bother, gots a lil' sumthin' for your g-bodies to play with....


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85REGAL+Jan 9 2004, 09:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BACKBUMPER85REGAL @ Jan 9 2004, 09:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--61bckbmbr_@Jan 9 2004, 08:40 AM
> *whats up yall I'm checkin in from Vegas, But there is dragracing that day it's actually an import dragrace but i'm sure you can race anything, I think it cost like $65 to race, thats how much it usually cost when we take my boy's malibu. They do sell beer there but it's cheaper to bring your own, cans only.bring your own grill also thaey have food there but, you might want to throwdown yourself.*


damn , so does that mean there is gonna be alot of imports up there?[/b][/quote]
:uh: :uh:


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johngotti+Jan 12 2004, 10:39 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (johngotti @ Jan 12 2004, 10:39 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh:[/b][/quote]
just say "NO" to imports .


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES+Jan 12 2004, 04:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (WICKEDSTYLES @ Jan 12 2004, 04:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just say "NO" to imports .


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
:uh: :uh:


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johngotti+Jan 12 2004, 06:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (johngotti @ Jan 12 2004, 06:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh:[/b][/quote]
sorry Tank


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES+Jan 12 2004, 04:31 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (WICKEDSTYLES @ Jan 12 2004, 04:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry Tank [/b][/quote]
:0 :roflmao:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

Flyer will be up real soon


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 11 2004, 06:55 PM
> *And for the ones that are gonna try to come after the Caprice with the lil' lightweight cars, dont bother, gots a lil' sumthin' for your g-bodies to play with....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
looks like its going to be on for the picknik


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

HEY SILVER LOOKY HERE



















OH IT'S A V8 BIG BODY!

LETS SEE IF I CAN GET IT DONE IN TIME ! 



Last edited by juandik at Jan 12 2004, 11:08 PM


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 12 2004, 09:05 PM
> *HEY SILVER LOOKY HERE
> 
> 
> ...


 you ready to give your money back! :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

you will be given your money to me too sucka!
 



don't you got the single pump gold cutty?

good look forward to serveing you with joes single pump!

with the big ballon tires and all.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i know of someone else that has a single pump now :0 oh yeah with little tires to


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 12 2004, 10:21 PM
> *you will be given your money to me too sucka!
> 
> 
> ...


bring it! :biggrin:  
ill be ready  1
come with some 13's small tires 



Last edited by gold cutt 84 at Jan 12 2004, 10:55 PM


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84+Jan 13 2004, 12:54 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (gold cutt 84 @ Jan 13 2004, 12:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--juandik_@Jan 12 2004, 10:21 PM
> *you will be given your money to me too sucka!
> 
> 
> ...


bring it! :biggrin:  
ill be ready  1
come with some 13's small tires[/b][/quote]
if you want to hopp with rules go to lrm we hopp what we brung!

just so happens it by lrm rules hmmmmmm what to do?

i got an idea if you want to hop us go get big tires .

i'm sure silver has an extra set off that caprice.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

This should be a great event... just like it was last year.


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES+Jan 12 2004, 05:31 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (WICKEDSTYLES @ Jan 12 2004, 05:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry Tank [/b][/quote]
It's cool homie  ~~~> who's TANK  :roflmao:


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jan 13 2004, 07:21 AM
> *This should be a great event... just like it was last year. *


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Is this worth flying out for? :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

THANKS STUNNA











Last edited by RHYDERS STREET WEAR at Jan 13 2004, 07:35 PM


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Jan 13 2004, 03:32 PM
> *Is this worth flying out for? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 SDBALLER IS FLYING OUT  :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

you gonna pick him up at the airport?


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johngotti_@Jan 13 2004, 01:42 PM
> *SDBALLER IS FLYING OUT  :0 :0 :0 :0 :0*


 Im not a baller :ugh: so whos gonna let me crash  :roflmao:

Man, RO needs a chapter in Chicago :biggrin:


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeSSe96_@Jan 13 2004, 03:43 PM
> *you gonna pick him up at the airport?*


 SDSTUNNA & SDBALLER CAN KICK IT WITH ME 

WE'LL LET YOU STAY IN THE POOL HOUSE   
R.O. DOES NEED TO HIT UP CHI-TOWN


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

once again thanks J for the flyers, this is the first of many flyers so look for new info when new ones come out.


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

Can't wait for this!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Jan 13 2004, 03:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Jan 13 2004, 03:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--johngotti_@Jan 13 2004, 01:42 PM
> *SDBALLER IS FLYING OUT   :0  :0  :0  :0  :0*


Im not a baller :ugh: so whos gonna let me crash  :roflmao:

Man, RO needs a chapter in Chicago :biggrin:[/b][/quote]


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

:0


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johngotti_@Jan 13 2004, 02:33 PM
> *R.O. DOES NEED TO HIT UP CHI-TOWN*


 Any real riders out there willing to start it?


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)




----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Jan 13 2004, 09:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Jan 13 2004, 09:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--johngotti_@Jan 13 2004, 02:33 PM
> *R.O. DOES NEED TO HIT UP CHI-TOWN*


Any real riders out there willing to start it? [/b][/quote]
:0


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeSSe96+Jan 14 2004, 07:22 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeSSe96 @ Jan 14 2004, 07:22 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Jan 13 2004, 12:10 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Jan 13 2004, 12:10 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you want to hopp with rules go to lrm we hopp what we brung!

just so happens it by lrm rules hmmmmmm what to do?

i got an idea if you want to hop us go get big tires .

i'm sure silver has an extra set off that caprice.[/b][/quote]
No needs for Mickey T's, No Luv for tires 205 and above :biggrin: :biggrin: 

dont trip homie we nose the gold cutty to the black regal. keep the life saver tires on there, its all good.

you can prolly nose your big car to Jay's box chevy too.


----------



## mint al 1 (Mar 16, 2002)

hey where the hell youy been fool been waitin for you and if you would please go back re do your repley ,,not enough shit talkin you are makin juan feel guilty!!!!!


no holdin back this is what hes been weaitin for . 



Last edited by mint al 1 at Jan 15 2004, 05:10 AM


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

oh shit silver in the mutahf&@kin house!!!!


you need to do better then that! cuz i see you all are offering a little cash for the hope, joes smells that shit like a blood hound.

and gold cut is ojne hop looks like the splitbelly monte
is our goal.

oh and my car is on it way so your boy better add a few pounds


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

its Undercover Juan..lolol....bring ALLL your rides, its gonna be goin down, yea its a ride to get there, but well worth it., this is were the Big Dawgs of the Midwest are gonna get down, them street cars. remember the unforgettable hops from last year, non-stop , Silver Not Given A a Fuk uffin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 14 2004, 10:20 PM
> *its Undercover Juan..lolol....bring ALLL your rides, its gonna be goin down, yea its a ride to get there, but well worth it., this is were the Big Dawgs of the Midwest are gonna get down, them street cars. remember the unforgettable hops from last year, non-stop , Silver Not Given A a Fuk uffin:*


 yeah fool it mint al juan i have to post twice cause no one else is talkin shit so i have to shit talk my self


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Jan 14 2004, 09:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Jan 14 2004, 09:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No needs for Mickey T's, No Luv for tires 205 and above :biggrin: :biggrin: 

dont trip homie we nose the gold cutty to the black regal. keep the life saver tires on there, its all good.

you can prolly nose your big car to Jay's box chevy too.  [/b][/quote]
WOW!!! Silver talking shit on big tires.....thats awesome!!!! :biggrin: 

DOWN WITH THE MICKEY Ts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 15 2004, 12:26 AM
> *
> No needs for Mickey T's, No Luv for tires 205 and above :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> ...


*
WOW!!! Silver talking shit on big tires.....thats awesome!!!! :biggrin: 

DOWN WITH THE MICKEY Ts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*[/quote]
has silver changed his ways dan?

could this be the end the the chicago ballon tire craze?

looks like hamiton ohio will be all alone in the bubble!



for more tune in next time when they get rid of the backdoor pump!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

all i can say is theres going to be a gang of hopping and lots of fun  :thumbsup:


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Jan 14 2004, 11:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Jan 14 2004, 11:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! Silver talking shit on big tires.....thats awesome!!!! :biggrin: 

DOWN WITH THE MICKEY Ts!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/b][/quote]
:uh: :uh: 



Last edited by johngotti at Jan 15 2004, 03:55 PM


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

shit who hops on big tires here in Chicago besides damage.


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

Hey 61, are you still gonna bust out your car for the World Of Wheels?


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Jan 15 2004, 01:29 PM
> *Hey 61, are you still gonna bust out your car for the World Of Wheels?*


 no, I should be getting my fender wells today, I still got a couple of little things I wanna do. I could make it if I really wanted to but I did not pre-register the car cause I had no idea when my fender wells were coming, I am taking the 60 though. I took out the engine and painted it got approved so I have to finish hooking everything back up I guess this week.


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

Thats cool, I havent been there in the last couple of years but I think Im gonna check it out this year.


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Jan 15 2004, 01:42 PM
> *Thats cool, I havent been there in the last couple of years but I think Im gonna check it out this year.*


 yea me either


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr+Jan 15 2004, 01:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (61bckbmbr @ Jan 15 2004, 01:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--eurolak_@Jan 15 2004, 01:42 PM
> *Thats cool, I havent been there in the last couple of years but I think Im gonna check it out this year.*


yea me either[/b][/quote]
hope you have the single pump ready for me .Green Reaper coming for you.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 11 2004, 07:55 PM
> *And for the ones that are gonna try to come after the Caprice with the lil' lightweight cars, dont bother, gots a lil' sumthin' for your g-bodies to play with....
> 
> 
> ...


 G-Body coming for you. No secrets I'll let you look in the trunk first then the frame; on top of that! the bumper is still on. Hope your guys are ready this new year.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 15 2004, 03:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 15 2004, 03:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Jan 11 2004, 07:55 PM
> *And for the ones that are gonna try to come after the Caprice with the lil' lightweight cars, dont bother, gots a lil' sumthin' for your g-bodies to play with....
> 
> 
> ...


G-Body coming for you. No secrets I'll let you look in the trunk first then the frame; on top of that! the bumper is still on. Hope your guys are ready this new year. [/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
mine is a g-body too 



Last edited by gold cutt 84 at Jan 15 2004, 03:46 PM


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 15 2004, 03:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 15 2004, 03:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hope you have the single pump ready for me .Green Reaper coming for you. [/b][/quote]
heres another wannabee, that does not have shit built yet talking shit. Well for your info I aint hoppin my car like that no more but wont back down if a ***** pull up so do what you gotta do. I aint top dog no more so why fuck with me.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr+Jan 15 2004, 04:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (61bckbmbr @ Jan 15 2004, 04:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heres another wannabee, that does not have shit built yet talking shit. Well for your info I aint hoppin my car like that no more but wont back down if a ***** pull up so do what you gotta do. I aint top dog no more so why fuck with me.[/b][/quote]
Don't take the subject too personal. Just motivating you to get back to the game.


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

wow , gonna be alot of g-bodys .


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES_@Jan 15 2004, 06:18 PM
> *wow , gonna be alot of g-bodys . *


 60's and G-bodies representing chicago.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 15 2004, 04:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 15 2004, 04:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Jan 11 2004, 07:55 PM
> *And for the ones that are gonna try to come after the Caprice with the lil' lightweight cars, dont bother, gots a lil' sumthin' for your g-bodies to play with....
> 
> 
> ...


G-Body coming for you. No secrets I'll let you look in the trunk first then the frame; on top of that! the bumper is still on. Hope your guys are ready this new year. [/b][/quote]
Ey Green Weeper...wusup, bring yours or your customers g-body, its all good wit me, im gonna let the cars do the talkin. how you gonna say you got a ride for me, i never said if the ride was a single or double, so how you know what it is. I also never said it was mine.

as for the trunk, anyone that knows me, knows that i can care less whats in your trunk. what does the frame have to do with anything..i dont care. Keep your secrets, and the bumper thing, go ahead and jump on the bandwagon tryin to rag on us for the bumper thing, all i can say is if you dont like it, pull it up or keep hatin'   

oh and you'll prolly respond back to this, im Silver by the way, i dont need or use a fake name. :biggrin: :biggrin: you can post a picture of the kind of g-body you got to pull up or not, as far as im concered, you have nothing.  peace im out for a min.


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

What's up Nim? Sounds way better than last years!!!  
Is this event a rain or shine?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 15 2004, 07:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 15 2004, 07:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--WICKEDSTYLES_@Jan 15 2004, 06:18 PM
> *wow , gonna be alot of g-bodys . *


60's and G-bodies representing chicago.[/b][/quote]
What happened to the HULK? :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Jan 16 2004, 12:35 AM
> *What's up Nim? Sounds way better than last years!!!
> Is this event a rain or shine?*


 nope its a shine or rain your either ther or you not :biggrin: i am not the weather man to make it a rain or shine show.we will see if we could get all of the council on the same side.I will bring it up at the next meeting since Individuals is never present but I think we will both be there for sure


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 16 2004, 01:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 16 2004, 01:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--pfcc64_@Jan 16 2004, 12:35 AM
> *What's up Nim?  Sounds way better than last years!!!
> Is this event a rain or shine?*


nope its a shine or rain your either ther or you not :biggrin: i am not the weather man to make it a rain or shine show.we will see if we could get all of the council on the same side.I will bring it up at the next meeting since Individuals is never present but I think we will both be there for sure [/b][/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Jan 15 2004, 09:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Jan 15 2004, 09:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ey Green Weeper...wusup, bring yours or your customers g-body, its all good wit me, im gonna let the cars do the talkin. how you gonna say you got a ride for me, i never said if the ride was a single or double, so how you know what it is. I also never said it was mine.

as for the trunk, anyone that knows me, knows that i can care less whats in your trunk. what does the frame have to do with anything..i dont care. Keep your secrets, and the bumper thing, go ahead and jump on the bandwagon tryin to rag on us for the bumper thing, all i can say is if you dont like it, pull it up or keep hatin'   

oh and you'll prolly respond back to this, im Silver by the way, i dont need or use a fake name. :biggrin: :biggrin: you can post a picture of the kind of g-body you got to pull up or not, as far as im concered, you have nothing.  peace im out for a min.  [/b][/quote]
Hey sil-vern,(whats-up?; G body reaching up in the skies. Single pump if you need to know. I dont Emply you own any of the cars you mention, But you do represent them. I hope its all good for yu-all cause I'm not a bit concern, Single or Double; Its all good Baby. 
As for the trunk, stop bullshitn! you know you and your crew willbe ????? to know what we are pushn and how much weight etc. etc. there are no secrets here homey. Yu-all can keep the bumpers off because we( will pull it up).

Soon enough yu-all know who WE are,We dont need to fake or hide what we got, especialy to someone that doesn't even have a car to represent. See you soon.

thats Green Sweeper Silver; next time don't forget the SSSSSSSS


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 16 2004, 12:19 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 16 2004, 12:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happened to the HULK? :0[/b][/quote]
whats- up nim?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 16 2004, 02:04 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 16 2004, 02:04 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats- up nim?[/b][/quote]
My front bumper and you don't need to know what in the trunk so whats up put your money where it belongs on the hood :0 you call it any one of us oohhh pick meee pick meee  :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jan 7 2004, 12:42 AM
> *CAN SOMEONE SPONSR ME A PLANE TICKET*


 We should start something here.we bring you guys out here and you all do the same  It's all Family que NO?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

This is going to be beter than the greatest show on earth :0 
bring it show it swang it as long as you keep it real it is all good :biggrin: 



Last edited by NIMSTER64 at Jan 16 2004, 05:07 AM


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 15 2004, 05:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 15 2004, 05:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't take the subject too personal. Just motivating you to get back to the game. [/b][/quote]
come on you know I don't take this shit personal, I'm just want people to know I not trying to be number one this year, after sitting all last summer I just want to ride, but don't test me, my shit is still hot. It might not be the hottest single any more but it will still put in work. by the way who are you?


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 16 2004, 01:10 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 16 2004, 01:10 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My front bumper and you don't need to know what in the trunk so whats up put your money where it belongs on the hood :0 you call it any one of us oohhh pick meee pick meee  :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Watch ya got to hide nim? I do believe its a single pump, others may not. I believe alot of $ was put in the works ,but its all the same. As far the money!  Ok" you ,you and you, next!


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr+Jan 16 2004, 08:57 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (61bckbmbr @ Jan 16 2004, 08:57 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come on you know I don't take this shit personal, I'm just want people to know I not trying to be number one this year, after sitting all last summer I just want to ride, but don't test me, my shit is still hot. It might not be the hottest single any more but it will still put in work. by the way who are you?[/b][/quote]
whats up D. dont need to hide who I am. The Green Reaper 64 Chevy


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 16 2004, 09:25 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 16 2004, 09:25 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch ya got to hide nim? I do believe its a single pump, others may not. I believe alot of $ was put in the works ,but its all the same. As far the money!  Ok" you ,you and you, next![/b][/quote]

hi guys :wave: 
can't wait to serve oh i mean see ya'll this year  



Last edited by wsl63 at Jan 16 2004, 09:56 AM


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 16 2004, 09:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 16 2004, 09:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up D. dont need to hide who I am. The Green Reaper 64 Chevy[/b][/quote]
alright it's all good I'm sure i'll find out sooner or later, just put your work in and come see me when your ready.


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 16 2004, 12:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 16 2004, 12:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--pfcc64_@Jan 16 2004, 12:35 AM
> *What's up Nim?  Sounds way better than last years!!!
> Is this event a rain or shine?*


nope its a shine or rain your either ther or you not :biggrin: i am not the weather man to make it a rain or shine show.we will see if we could get all of the council on the same side.I will bring it up at the next meeting since Individuals is never present but I think we will both be there for sure [/b][/quote]
February 8TH is the meeting


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr+Jan 16 2004, 10:01 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (61bckbmbr @ Jan 16 2004, 10:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright it's all good I'm sure i'll find out sooner or later, just put your work in and come see me when your ready.[/b][/quote]
You act like you dont know who I am. Thats  .In that case,I will go from Double pump to single(get the hint)? come out and play D . Its not about being the top dog, Its about keeping the sport alive. soo what !if you got a new paint job etc. etc. Some of us put in more$ then others. After A summer hop, we have start the project all over. This is what people look forward to,Not A show Car.


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jan 15 2004, 01:24 PM
> *shit who hops on big tires here in Chicago besides damage.*


 :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub+Jan 16 2004, 03:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (solitoscarclub @ Jan 16 2004, 03:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--61bckbmbr_@Jan 15 2004, 01:24 PM
> *shit who hops on big tires here in Chicago besides damage.*


:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Not I 5.20 all day


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 16 2004, 03:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 16 2004, 03:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not I 5.20 all day[/b][/quote]
:uh: :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 16 2004, 01:19 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 16 2004, 01:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happened to the HULK? :0[/b][/quote]
oh he's coming this summer .........................


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 16 2004, 03:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 16 2004, 03:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You act like you dont know who I am. Thats  .In that case,I will go from Double pump to single(get the hint)? come out and play D . Its not about being the top dog, Its about keeping the sport alive. soo what !if you got a new paint job etc. etc. Some of us put in more$ then others. After A summer hop, we have start the project all over. This is what people look forward to,Not A show Car. [/b][/quote]
no they look for show cars that can hop, which mine can do.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr+Jan 16 2004, 04:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (61bckbmbr @ Jan 16 2004, 04:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no they look for show cars that can hop, which mine can do.[/b][/quote]
Thats what I'm talkin about: SHOW CARS that can hop.
You got the right idea D.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 16 2004, 12:59 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 16 2004, 12:59 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey sil-vern,(whats-up?; G body reaching up in the skies. Single pump if you need to know. I dont Emply you own any of the cars you mention, But you do represent them. I hope its all good for yu-all cause I'm not a bit concern, Single or Double; Its all good Baby. 
As for the trunk, stop bullshitn! you know you and your crew willbe ????? to know what we are pushn and how much weight etc. etc. there are no secrets here homey. Yu-all can keep the bumpers off because we( will pull it up).

Soon enough yu-all know who WE are,We dont need to fake or hide what we got, especialy to someone that doesn't even have a car to represent. See you soon.

thats Green Sweeper Silver; next time don't forget the SSSSSSSS [/b][/quote]
I dont have a car...ok  you right i dont. anywayz, we really dont care what you got in your trunk, you say g-body reaching up in the sky.... theres word that there is a g-body in Chicago that is hittin ridiculous numbers single pump....word of advice, you have to watch out who you have your "work" done by.  and it looks like all the camera footage of Jay's ride finally payed off for you guys. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


you dont need to hide who you GUYS are...go ahead then cheif, reveal yourself...i bet you'll have to talk it over with your crew to make sure they ok' it first :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Just Bring it


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Im not startin shit, or takin it personal, my club knows that we have been hated on in Chicago by other hoppers or people tryin to build em' for the last 2 years cuz they cant fuk wit us...finally someone in the Chi. has "supposedly" built something..good for them, now Drive it out and swang the mutha.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Jan 16 2004, 08:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Jan 16 2004, 08:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont have a car...ok  you right i dont. anywayz, we really dont care what you got in your trunk, you say g-body reaching up in the sky.... theres word that there is a g-body in Chicago that is hittin ridiculous numbers single pump....word of advice, you have to watch out who you have your "work" done by.  and it looks like all the camera footage of Jay's ride finally payed off for you guys. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


you dont need to hide who you GUYS are...go ahead then cheif, reveal yourself...i bet you'll have to talk it over with your crew to make sure they ok' it first :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Just Bring it [/b][/quote]
Just keep'n it real;Know what I mean----Vern


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 16 2004, 08:58 PM
> *Im not startin shit, or takin it personal, my club knows that we have been hated on in Chicago by other hoppers or people tryin to build em' for the last 2 years cuz they cant fuk wit us...finally someone in the Chi. has "supposedly" built something..good for them, now Drive it out and swang the mutha. *


 Theres no need take any of the things we say personal: after all ,we are make-n the sport of hopping alot stronger than before.

Have you guys been hated on? :0 oohh   

Sounds like your taking it to the haert. It only makes you stronger papa, dont forget that.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

will post pics soon


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 17 2004, 01:53 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 17 2004, 01:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Jan 16 2004, 08:58 PM
> *Im not startin shit, or takin it personal, my club knows that we have been hated on in Chicago by other hoppers or people tryin to build em' for the last 2 years cuz they cant fuk wit us...finally someone in the Chi. has "supposedly" built something..good for them, now Drive it out and swang the mutha. *


Theres no need take any of the things we say personal: after all ,we are make-n the sport of hopping alot stronger than before.

Have you guys been hated on? :0 oohh   

Sounds like your taking it to the haert. It only makes you stronger papa, dont forget that. [/b][/quote]
Thats whats its all about playa, CEO of KIR no doubt. and yea we the most hated out here, when it comes to puttin it on the bumper.. But we HATERPROOFED now , check it.

Post your pictures up , its all good, in the long run it all comes down to nosein em' up, everyone knows that.  

and i still dont know who Vern is.. :cheesy: I have a feelin that this "single" you talkin bout was built on the 'South Side'  



Last edited by Silver at Jan 17 2004, 03:23 PM


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Jan 17 2004, 03:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Jan 17 2004, 03:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats whats its all about playa, CEO of KIR no doubt. and yea we the most hated out here, when it comes to puttin it on the bumper.. But we HATERPROOFED now , check it.

Post your pictures up , its all good, in the long run it all comes down to nosein em' up, everyone knows that.  

and i still dont know who Vern is.. :cheesy: I have a feelin that this "single" you talkin bout was built on the 'South Side' [/b][/quote]
And you know it!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

hell i feel left out,all this shit talkin and you are all goinna get sevrved anyway!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2004)

by me :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 18 2004, 12:09 AM
> *hell i feel left out,all this shit talkin and you are all goinna get sevrved anyway!*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES+Jan 18 2004, 09:34 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (WICKEDSTYLES @ Jan 18 2004, 09:34 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--juandik_@Jan 18 2004, 12:09 AM
> *hell i feel left out,all this shit talkin and you are all goinna get sevrved anyway!*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :uh:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :uh: :dunno: :thumbsup: :twak: :machinegun: :guns: 



talk shit ! get served fool, oh and big tiers rule!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Its only Jan and already people talking there smack :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

It's good smack.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

got to start now so when the picnic comes we back it all up


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 18 2004, 11:56 AM
> *Its only Jan and already people talking there smack :biggrin:*


 Fuck the bullshitter's carnal  

"KEEP THE MOVEMENT ROLLIN" :biggrin:


----------



## BLOCKHEAD (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 16 2004, 07:58 PM
> *Im not startin shit, or takin it personal, my club knows that we have been hated on in Chicago by other hoppers or people tryin to build em' for the last 2 years cuz they cant fuk wit us...finally someone in the Chi. has "supposedly" built something..good for them, now Drive it out and swang the mutha. *


 WAS UP SILVER :wave: :wave: 
WHY IS GREEN REAPER FUCKIN WITH YOU?


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

cool i could not make it last year hopefull i can this year I hurd it is alot of fun if every thing is going right my cutt will be done 

i will pull up to almost any one but it will have to be right meaning small tires, bumpers, chrome and color on the bottom, clean trunks and engines :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLOCKHEAD+Jan 18 2004, 04:22 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BLOCKHEAD @ Jan 18 2004, 04:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Jan 16 2004, 07:58 PM
> *Im not startin shit, or takin it personal, my club knows that we have been hated on in Chicago by other hoppers or people tryin to build em' for the last 2 years cuz they cant fuk wit us...finally someone in the Chi. has "supposedly" built something..good for them, now Drive it out and swang the mutha. *


WAS UP SILVER :wave: :wave: 
WHY IS GREEN REAPER FUCKIN WITH YOU?[/b][/quote]
WUSUP, I DONT KNOW WHY HE FUCKIN WIT ME, PROLLY CUZ I TALK A LOT OF SHIT...LOLOL..ITS ALL IN FUN THOUGH, IT AINT FUN WITHOUT IT, YA KNOW. 

OK SO IT WAS BUILT BY 'SOUTHSIDE' ON THE SOUTH SIDE, A G-BODY REGAL, SINGLE GATE, V-6, WITH A HUUUGE TANK    

:cheesy: :cheesy: 

BIG TIRES ARE THE NEW TREND THIS YEAR IN THE MIDWEST, RIGHT JUANDIK :biggrin: :biggrin: 

HOPE YOU MAKE IT OUT THIS YEAR 82.... I WOULD LIKE TO CHECK OUT YOUR RIDE, LOOKS TIGHT.


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

thanks man to bad yall had to leve the show down hear on the account to what happend but hopefully i can make it and have a good time :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 18 2004, 06:54 PM
> *
> 
> BIG TIRES ARE THE NEW TREND THIS YEAR IN THE MIDWEST, RIGHT JUANDIK :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ...


 this year? it a coin toss but we will have the bubble tire cars we always have and a big body and a secret weapon!


oh and silver you need to bring your ass to carl casper
and see whats poppin 





and i know you and nim should roll down and drink some beer .


get readdy to get served.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

ILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS , BEEN WORKIN 6 DAYZ A WEEK, ONLY GET SUNDAY OFF, BUT WE'LL SEE, YOU NEVER KNOW WE MIGHT JUST SHOW UP AGAIN. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Jan 18 2004, 05:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Jan 18 2004, 05:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WUSUP, I DONT KNOW WHY HE FUCKIN WIT ME, PROLLY CUZ I TALK A LOT OF SHIT...LOLOL..ITS ALL IN FUN THOUGH, IT AINT FUN WITHOUT IT, YA KNOW. 

OK SO IT WAS BUILT BY 'SOUTHSIDE' ON THE SOUTH SIDE, A G-BODY REGAL, SINGLE GATE, V-6, WITH A HUUUGE TANK    

:cheesy: :cheesy: 

BIG TIRES ARE THE NEW TREND THIS YEAR IN THE MIDWEST, RIGHT JUANDIK :biggrin: :biggrin: 

HOPE YOU MAKE IT OUT THIS YEAR 82.... I WOULD LIKE TO CHECK OUT YOUR RIDE, LOOKS TIGHT. [/b][/quote]
Nah , Silver is cool with me. Aint no hating here papa.


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 18 2004, 11:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 18 2004, 11:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah , Silver is cool with me. Aint no hating here papa.[/b][/quote]
:uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Jan 18 2004, 06:44 PM
> *cool i could not make it last year hopefull i can this year I hurd it is alot of fun if every thing is going right my cutt will be done
> 
> i will pull up to almost any one but it will have to be right meaning small tires, bumpers, chrome and color on the bottom, clean trunks and engines :biggrin:*


 Bring it  The more the merrier.Bring the crew with you too.Tell Dan he owes me a steak :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Jan 18 2004, 07:45 PM
> *thanks man to bad yall had to leve the show down hear on the account to what happend but hopefully i can make it and have a good time :biggrin:*


 You ain't got nothing to worry about out here.We don't have pussy ass punks out here it will all be good.Don't trip.We keep it real


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Jan 18 2004, 09:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Jan 18 2004, 09:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Jan 18 2004, 06:54 PM
> *
> 
> BIG TIRES ARE THE NEW TREND THIS YEAR IN THE MIDWEST, RIGHT JUANDIK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


this year? it a coin toss but we will have the bubble tire cars we always have and a big body and a secret weapon!


oh and silver you need to bring your ass to carl casper
and see whats poppin 





and i know you and nim should roll down and drink some beer .


get readdy to get served.[/b][/quote]
I would like a ice cold beer.Thank you and while you are serving then I will also have a tbone :biggrin:


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 19 2004, 03:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 19 2004, 03:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--82onJUICE_@Jan 18 2004, 07:45 PM
> *thanks man to bad yall had to leve the show down hear on the account to what happend but hopefully i can make it and have a good time  :biggrin:*


You ain't got nothing to worry about out here.We don't have pussy ass punks out here it will all be good.Don't trip.We keep it real [/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 19 2004, 02:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 19 2004, 02:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--82onJUICE_@Jan 18 2004, 07:45 PM
> *thanks man to bad yall had to leve the show down hear on the account to what happend but hopefully i can make it and have a good time  :biggrin:*


You ain't got nothing to worry about out here.We don't have pussy ass punks out here it will all be good.Don't trip.We keep it real [/b][/quote]
We KIR... in Chi-town....


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 19 2004, 04:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 19 2004, 04:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like a ice cold beer.Thank you and while you are serving then I will also have a tbone :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
holy paraphrased paragraphs and bungling bubble tires on a lac bat man


the pigueon is back and talkin shit !hurry alfred get this man an
ice cold beer to go with his tube steak.


you going to jump this year oh i forgot a pigueon is a bird that can't fly!



glad to see you are talkin to me though i thought you were mad at me


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Jan 19 2004, 05:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Jan 19 2004, 05:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy paraphrased paragraphs and bungling bubble tires on a lac bat man


the pigueon is back and talkin shit !hurry alfred get this man an
ice cold beer to go with his tube steak.


you going to jump this year oh i forgot a pigueon is a bird that can't fly!



glad to see you are talkin to me though i thought you were mad at me[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

I CAN'T WAIT TIL THIS ONE!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Jan 19 2004, 06:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Jan 19 2004, 06:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy paraphrased paragraphs and bungling bubble tires on a lac bat man


the pigueon is back and talkin shit !hurry alfred get this man an
ice cold beer to go with his tube steak.


you going to jump this year oh i forgot a pigueon is a bird that can't fly!



glad to see you are talkin to me though i thought you were mad at me[/b][/quote]
I don't get mad :biggrin: I don't even remember what you look like .I was too drunk that day


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Jan 19 2004, 06:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Jan 19 2004, 06:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy paraphrased paragraphs and bungling bubble tires on a lac bat man


the pigueon is back and talkin shit !hurry alfred get this man an
ice cold beer to go with his tube steak.


you going to jump this year oh i forgot a pigueon is a bird that can't fly!



glad to see you are talkin to me though i thought you were mad at me[/b][/quote]
I can't help it if thats all you could come up with.I don't think I'm hoping this year the car is to purdy to fuck it all up just to shut fools mouths up.Not worth it to me I rather have a clean ass ride :0


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 20 2004, 01:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 20 2004, 01:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't help it if thats all you could come up with.I don't think I'm hoping this year the car is to purdy to fuck it all up just to shut fools mouths up.Not worth it to me I rather have a clean ass ride :0[/b][/quote]
Your not KIR nim.



Take out the ride and show what it can do.

My ride was clean, show worthy, now I have to start all over again. Will post pics soon. project 64 part 2 chicago style by Designs Unlimited.


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

wait I think I know who green reaper is now. I forgot about you.word of advice stay double you might have a chance to beat my single then. Please stay double. I hope your putting work into the draulics this winter, cause after that whoppin Mario gave you last year you need something.haha.by the way it's not personal just talking shit.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 20 2004, 03:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 20 2004, 03:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your not KIR nim.



Take out the ride and show what it can do.

My ride was clean, show worthy, now I have to start all over again. Will post pics soon. project 64 part 2 chicago style by Designs Unlimited. [/b][/quote]
Yea thatnk god I was there to help you out with your ball joint in down town KIR


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jan 20 2004, 04:12 PM
> *wait I think I know who green reaper is now. I forgot about you.word of advice stay double you might have a chance to beat my single then. Please stay double. I hope your putting work into the draulics this winter, cause after that whoppin Mario gave you last year you need something.haha.by the way it's not personal just talking shit.*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 20 2004, 02:46 PM
> *
> I can't help it if thats all you could come up with.I don't think I'm hoping this year the car is to purdy to fuck it all up just to shut fools mouths up.Not worth it to me I rather have a clean ass ride :0*


oh you deffinately have a clean ass ride but couldn't you have saved a lot of cash by not putting 4 to the front and a radical rear on it ? you are the one who said keep it real ! 

:biggrin: 

:biggrin:


alll this shit talkin and riders are still down to give a helping hand that shows ya its all good 



Last edited by juandik at Jan 20 2004, 04:40 PM


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Jan 20 2004, 03:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Jan 20 2004, 03:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--NIMSTER64_@Jan 20 2004, 02:46 PM
> *
> I can't help it if thats all you could come up with.I don't think I'm hoping this year the car is to purdy to fuck it all up just to shut fools mouths up.Not worth it to me I rather have a clean ass ride :0*


oh you deffinately have a clean ass ride but couldn't you have saved a lot of cash by not putting 4 to the front and a radical rear on it ? you are the one who said keep it real ! 

:biggrin: 

:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jan 20 2004, 03:12 PM
> *wait I think I know who green reaper is now. I forgot about you.word of advice stay double you might have a chance to beat my single then. Please stay double. I hope your putting work into the draulics this winter, cause after that whoppin Mario gave you last year you need something.haha.by the way it's not personal just talking shit.*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


thats cool D. I'm going single this year so you know.


Will post pics on project part 2


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 20 2004, 04:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 20 2004, 04:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--61bckbmbr_@Jan 20 2004, 03:12 PM
> *wait I think I know who green reaper is now. I forgot about you.word of advice stay double you might have a chance to beat my single then. Please stay double. I hope your putting work into the draulics this winter, cause after that whoppin Mario gave you last year you need something.haha.by the way it's not personal just talking shit.*


:roflmao: :roflmao:


thats cool D. I'm going single this year so you know.


Will post pics on project part 2[/b][/quote]
:uh: 
:uh: 
:uh: 
:uh: 
:uh: 
:uh: 
:uh: 
:uh: 
:uh: 
:uh: 
:uh: 
:uh: 
:uh: 
:uh: 
:uh:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 20 2004, 03:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 20 2004, 03:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea thatnk god I was there to help you out with your ball joint in down town KIR [/b][/quote]
First bad day on the 64. I appr. the help that night. The big M and PSYCHO DREAMS KIR.


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 20 2004, 04:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 20 2004, 04:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--61bckbmbr_@Jan 20 2004, 03:12 PM
> *wait I think I know who green reaper is now. I forgot about you.word of advice stay double you might have a chance to beat my single then. Please stay double. I hope your putting work into the draulics this winter, cause after that whoppin Mario gave you last year you need something.haha.by the way it's not personal just talking shit.*


:roflmao: :roflmao:


thats cool D. I'm going single this year so you know.


Will post pics on project part 2[/b][/quote]
alright I warned you.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr+Jan 20 2004, 05:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (61bckbmbr @ Jan 20 2004, 05:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright I warned you.[/b][/quote]
I'm not a bit concern D. Its all good with me ;you'll see.


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

Hey Joe how's that regal coming along . 


I heard it almost hit the celing in your shop .  



Last edited by WICKEDSTYLES at Jan 20 2004, 07:33 PM


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Jan 20 2004, 04:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Jan 20 2004, 04:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--NIMSTER64_@Jan 20 2004, 02:46 PM
> *
> I can't help it if thats all you could come up with.I don't think I'm hoping this year the car is to purdy to fuck it all up just to shut fools mouths up.Not worth it to me I rather have a clean ass ride :0*


oh you deffinately have a clean ass ride but couldn't you have saved a lot of cash by not putting 4 to the front and a radical rear on it ? you are the one who said keep it real ! 

:biggrin: 

:biggrin:


alll this shit talkin and riders are still down to give a helping hand that shows ya its all good[/b][/quote]
I would of saved a shit load but I wantrd to have one of those  
I am building something els


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 20 2004, 06:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 20 2004, 06:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First bad day on the 64. I appr. the help that night. The big M and PSYCHO DREAMS KIR.[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: Always helping out those in need.Thats how chicago does it  we K.I.R.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES_@Jan 20 2004, 06:33 PM
> *Hey Joe how's that regal coming along .
> 
> 
> I heard it almost hit the celing in your shop . *



Joe will log in laytilow very soon.

As for the regal; I'm not free to speek in its behalf
It 'll do all the talking itself.


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 20 2004, 10:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 20 2004, 10:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--WICKEDSTYLES_@Jan 20 2004, 06:33 PM
> *Hey Joe how's that regal coming along .
> 
> 
> I heard it almost hit the celing in your shop .  *



Joe will log in laytilow very soon.

As for the regal; I'm not free to speek in its behalf
It 'll do all the talking itself.


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
:0 :0


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 20 2004, 02:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 20 2004, 02:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea thatnk god I was there to help you out with your ball joint in down town KIR [/b][/quote]
I remember that day like it was yesterday, one minute its in the air the next its in oncoming traffic.  its all good though always lending a hand to those in need.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84+Jan 20 2004, 09:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (gold cutt 84 @ Jan 20 2004, 09:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that day like it was yesterday, one minute its in the air the next its in oncoming traffic.  its all good though always lending a hand to those in need. [/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

OK ENOUGH OF THE MUSHY STUFF BACK TO EYE GOUGEING SHIT TALKIN.!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 20 2004, 09:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 20 2004, 09:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--gold cutt 84_@Jan 20 2004, 09:16 PM
> *I remember that day like it was yesterday, one minute its in the air the next its in oncoming traffic.   its all good though always lending a hand to those in need. *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  [/b][/quote]
I got that shit on tape.it was swangin then bam its skiddin' across the lanes into oncoming cars...


Thats coo though Johnny that you got that regal hittin, heard bout it last year homie  before it got finished being built. Tambien i heard que hay otras ranflas firmes que tambien van a pegar, ya know what i mean   



You heard it people, Chicago is the place to be in July, shit goin down, best of the best swangin in this mutha....Chi-Town comin out strong this year, its not only the BIG 'M' this time :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 19 2004, 04:37 PM
> *
> You ain't got nothing to worry about out here.We don't have pussy ass punks out here it will all be good.Don't trip.We keep it real *


 cool man i will try to be up there even if my car is not done :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE+Jan 21 2004, 11:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (82onJUICE @ Jan 21 2004, 11:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--NIMSTER64_@Jan 19 2004, 04:37 PM
> *
> You ain't got nothing to worry about out here.We don't have pussy ass punks out here it will all be good.Don't trip.We keep it real *


cool man i will try to be up there even if my car is not done :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Jan 21 2004, 10:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Jan 21 2004, 10:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got that shit on tape.it was swangin then bam its skiddin' across the lanes into oncoming cars...


Thats coo though Johnny that you got that regal hittin, heard bout it last year homie  before it got finished being built. Tambien i heard que hay otras ranflas firmes que tambien van a pegar, ya know what i mean   



You heard it people, Chicago is the place to be in July, shit goin down, best of the best swangin in this mutha....Chi-Town comin out strong this year, its not only the BIG 'M' this time :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Thats what I'm talking about Silver.  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

by the way


Joe put the Regal together, I only helped when I could. The man Knows his shit. Thats right ;lets start repres.. how Chicago does it this year. :0 :0 :0 :0  :cheesy:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 21 2004, 09:04 PM
> *You heard it people, Chicago is the place to be in July, shit goin down, best of the best swangin in this mutha....Chi-Town comin out strong this year, its not only the BIG 'M' this time :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 This should be a good summer for Chi-town ridas....


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruize1+Jan 22 2004, 07:21 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cruize1 @ Jan 22 2004, 07:21 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Jan 21 2004, 09:04 PM
> *You heard it people, Chicago is the place to be in July, shit goin down, best of the best swangin in this mutha....Chi-Town comin out strong this year, its not only the BIG 'M' this time :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


This should be a good summer for Chi-town ridas.... [/b][/quote]
" CHI-TOWN REPRESENTING UP IN HERE WE TAKEN IT HOME THIS YEAR RAZA"


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johngotti+Jan 22 2004, 11:44 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (johngotti @ Jan 22 2004, 11:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


" CHI-TOWN REPRESENTING UP IN HERE WE TAKEN IT HOME THIS YEAR RAZA"[/b][/quote]
You all heard it hear so come hop CHICAGO STYLE :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi everybody out there . SouthSide will be representing


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 22 2004, 03:17 PM
> *Hi everybody out there . SouthSide will be representing*


 Sup, Joe...

How is it going?


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 22 2004, 12:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 22 2004, 12:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You all heard it hear so come hop CHICAGO STYLE :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Ya'll heard my Pres... come up to the Chi-Town and do your thang...All are welcomed to our picnic, swing what you bring.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

*When: July 11th 2004
Where: Greatlakes Dragstip, Union Grove WI. 
Time: 10:am till 6pm the track opens at 8am
*

Be there early, those who went to our 1ST picnic seen the result from waitin till the last minute, by 11am it was packed to the limit.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

whats thing swing what you bring. what happened to keepin it real. please make up your mind.


































jk


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 22 2004, 08:56 PM
> *whats thing swing what you bring. what happened to keepin it real. please make up your mind.
> 
> 
> ...


 lololol...fuckin Jimmy..lolol..it means Swang that Thang you Brang!!!! Just Keep It Real people, nose em up proper, dont be nosein up no bullshit, ex: stock suspension ride Vs. a stretched suspesion ride, no Non-layin circus ride that stands up Vs. a Layin' ride that lays and gets up...ya know what i mean...keep it correct fair matchups people, i dont wanna see people get there panties in a knot and go on a shooting spree cuz the matchup was not fair.


there you happy Jimmy Hoffa..lolol :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

once again, i am not going to be able to go up there


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jan 22 2004, 07:42 PM
> *once again, i am not going to be able to go up there *


 good then ill go       :cheesy:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH+Jan 22 2004, 09:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RICH @ Jan 22 2004, 09:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Jan 22 2004, 07:42 PM
> *once again, i am not going to be able to go up there *


good then ill go       :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

Ill be there with my ride single pump cutlass ill post pics soon, im getting a digi cam this weekend. hey green reaper where are the pics of that single pump regal at i wanna see if it really hits high.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johngotti+Jan 22 2004, 09:44 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (johngotti @ Jan 22 2004, 09:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


" CHI-TOWN REPRESENTING UP IN HERE WE TAKEN IT HOME THIS YEAR RAZA"[/b][/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Jan 22 2004, 09:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Jan 22 2004, 09:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--showandgo_@Jan 22 2004, 08:56 PM
> *whats thing swing what you bring. what happened to keepin it real.  please make up your mind.
> 
> 
> ...


lololol...fuckin Jimmy..lolol..it means Swang that Thang you Brang!!!! Just Keep It Real people, nose em up proper, dont be nosein up no bullshit, ex: stock suspension ride Vs. a stretched suspesion ride, no Non-layin circus ride that stands up Vs. a Layin' ride that lays and gets up...ya know what i mean...keep it correct fair matchups people, i dont wanna see people get there panties in a knot and go on a shooting spree cuz the matchup was not fair.


there you happy Jimmy Hoffa..lolol :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
i just want to make sure you werent going soft on us. and rich if you want some you can get some too. :biggrin:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan_@Jan 22 2004, 11:04 PM
> *Ill be there with my ride single pump cutlass ill post pics soon, im getting a digi cam this weekend. hey green reaper where are the pics of that single pump regal at i wanna see if it really hits high.*


 Bring it on, I'll nose up.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan_@Jan 22 2004, 11:04 PM
> *Ill be there with my ride single pump cutlass ill post pics soon, im getting a digi cam this weekend. hey green reaper where are the pics of that single pump regal at i wanna see if it really hits high.*










here is another pic of the regal what you think it may get up high. bring some supermoney with you superman. one of the rides that will be hoping for


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Last edited by NIMSTER64 at Jan 23 2004, 02:08 PM


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Damn Joe that the color I was going to paint my regal  




Last edited by NIMSTER64 at Jan 23 2004, 02:08 PM


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

MR. Nim i dont be hating . bring it to the SouthSide and will paint it for you. 10%discount for CHICAGO COUNCIL MEMBERS.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 23 2004, 02:32 PM
> *MR. Nim i dont be hating . bring it to the SouthSide and will paint it for you. 10%discount for CHICAGO COUNCIL MEMBERS.*


 I'm not hating I'm sad  not mad
Cool The car needs alot of work I haven't even started on it yet.I will keep that in mind :thumbsup:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

what-up


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jan 23 2004, 02:44 PM
> *what-up
> *


 I need work.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan_@Jan 22 2004, 11:04 PM
> *Ill be there with my ride single pump cutlass ill post pics soon, im getting a digi cam this weekend. hey green reaper where are the pics of that single pump regal at i wanna see if it really hits high.*



It be best U see for yourself at the show Superman


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan_@Jan 22 2004, 11:04 PM
> *Ill be there with my ride single pump cutlass ill post pics soon, im getting a digi cam this weekend. hey green reaper where are the pics of that single pump regal at i wanna see if it really hits high.*



Thats right ; You got Joes regal in mind . Be there superman; just dont get to close . The kryptonite might kill you.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 23 2004, 03:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 23 2004, 03:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SuperMan_@Jan 22 2004, 11:04 PM
> *Ill be there with my ride single pump cutlass ill post pics soon, im getting a digi cam this weekend. hey green reaper where are the pics of that single pump regal at i wanna see if it really hits high.*



Thats right ; You got Joes regal in mind . Be there superman; just dont get to close . The kryptonite might kill you.[/b][/quote]
Kiss ass








:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: not here budy


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jan 23 2004, 03:52 PM
> *:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: not here budy *


 J/K :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 23 2004, 10:58 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 very nice color JOE , 
LOOKING GOOD


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 23 2004, 01:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 23 2004, 01:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--green reaper_@Jan 23 2004, 03:52 PM
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin: not here budy *


J/K :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01+Jan 23 2004, 12:22 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Southside01 @ Jan 23 2004, 12:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SuperMan_@Jan 22 2004, 11:04 PM
> *Ill be there with my ride single pump cutlass ill post pics soon, im getting a digi cam this weekend. hey green reaper where are the pics of that single pump regal at i wanna see if it really hits high.*










here is another pic of the regal what you think it may get up high. bring some supermoney with you superman. one of the rides that will be hoping for







[/b][/quote]














:machinegun:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 23 2004, 10:34 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey JOE are you sure you are going to be able to back all your shit talking when it comes down to it?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I GUESS SOUTH SIDE CRUISER WILL BE THERE










HEY JOE HOW MUCH ON THE HOOD ?


----------



## ODOGG (Nov 12, 2002)

I will be there


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

looks like that footage of that brown majestics box chevy payed off. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppinhonda_@Jan 24 2004, 12:24 AM
> *looks like that footage of that brown majestics box chevy payed off. :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 24 2004, 12:00 AM
> *I GUESS SOUTH SIDE CRUISER WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm guessing it'll be a bit   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 23 2004, 01:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 23 2004, 01:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SuperMan_@Jan 22 2004, 11:04 PM
> *Ill be there with my ride single pump cutlass ill post pics soon, im getting a digi cam this weekend. hey green reaper where are the pics of that single pump regal at i wanna see if it really hits high.*



Thats right ; You got Joes regal in mind . Be there superman; just dont get to close . The kryptonite might kill you.[/b][/quote]
DAMN SEEMS LIKE YOU AND YOUR BUDDY ARE GETTIN ALL TENSE, I ASKED IF YOU WERE GOIN TO POST PICTURES CUZ EVERYONE INCLUDEN YOU GUYS ARE SAYIN THAT IT HITS, NO NEED TO GET ALL IN MY GRILL, IF YOU WANNA DO THAT THEN IN THAT CASE WHY YOU POST YOUR PICS ALL DARK ABOUT IT DONT WANT KNOW TO SEE HOW YOU GUYS GOT THE REAR CHANGED UP OR YOUR TUBULAR LOWERS --- HERE ILL GIVE YOU GUYS A HAND ON YOUR PICTURES AND JUST FOR THAT WANNABE SHIT TALKIN YOU GUYS TALKED ON MY NAME WHY DONT YOU PUT A PICTURE OF YOUR REGAL GETTTIN UP NOT A PICTURE OF IT SITTIN HIGH ASS HELL BUT ITZ SUPPOSED TO BE LAYED--HAHAHAHAHA SITTIN HIGH LIKE A 4X4


----------



## ODOGG (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinhonda_@Jan 23 2004, 11:24 PM
> *looks like that footage of that brown majestics box chevy payed off. :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 Man that ain't nothing wait till you see what going to nose up to that :uh: So Majestics has the trophy for two years who cares I will take that from them in a second just wait and see


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

i see that i missed alot .. good lookin regal, coo lockup, now lets see it do somethin. We say to all those in Chicago that wanna to TRY and take the trophy from the M that we have had for 2 years, bring it, just bring a full size car


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinhonda_@Jan 24 2004, 12:24 AM
> *looks like that footage of that brown majestics box chevy payed off. :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That aint nuthin, there are plenty of the same suspension mods on other chicago rides that were seen on this box chevy and nim caddy..... 

thats coo, get the ass end up higher, now maybe they can realize the work it is to get the front end up to accomidate it.


----------



## ODOGG (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 23 2004, 11:40 PM
> *i see that i missed alot .. good lookin regal, coo lockup, now lets see it do somethin. We say to all those in Chicago that wanna to TRY and take the trophy from the M that we have had for 2 years, bring it, just bring a full size car *


 HEY PENDEJO DO YOU KNOW WHAT I GOT FOR YOU PUTOS :uh: 
NOT ONLY WILL I TAKE THAT FROM YOU BUT I WILL RUB IT IN MY ASS CUS YOU ALL AIN'T GOING TO BE ABLE TO TOUCH MY SHIT :uh:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ODOGG+Jan 24 2004, 12:47 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ODOGG @ Jan 24 2004, 12:47 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Jan 23 2004, 11:40 PM
> *i see that i missed alot .. good lookin regal, coo lockup, now lets see it do somethin. We say to all those in Chicago that wanna to TRY and take the trophy from the M that we have had for 2 years, bring it, just bring a full size car *


HEY PENDEJO DO YOU KNOW WHAT I GOT FOR YOU PUTOS :uh: 
NOT ONLY WILL I TAKE THAT FROM YOU BUT I WILL RUB IT IN MY ASS CUS YOU ALL AIN'T GOING TO BE ABLE TO TOUCH MY SHIT :uh:[/b][/quote]
 LOLOLOLOL...... OLD DOOGGG... isnt there a lights out policy at the nurseing home you at... i think its time to empty your shit bag and roll your heart monitor bag to bed... tommorrow you get your sponge bath to clean all the piss off of yourself, and its given by a guy :cheesy: :cheesy: What you got , from the looks of your avi. looks like you ride a donkey with a double saddle back and mean rear legs lockup..  with pinto beans around its neck for power :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 23 2004, 02:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 23 2004, 02:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kiss ass








:roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
is that mini mr. nimster :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan+Jan 24 2004, 12:32 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SuperMan @ Jan 24 2004, 12:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN SEEMS LIKE YOU AND YOUR BUDDY ARE GETTIN ALL TENSE, I ASKED IF YOU WERE GOIN TO POST PICTURES CUZ EVERYONE INCLUDEN YOU GUYS ARE SAYIN THAT IT HITS, NO NEED TO GET ALL IN MY GRILL, IF YOU WANNA DO THAT THEN IN THAT CASE WHY YOU POST YOUR PICS ALL DARK ABOUT IT DONT WANT KNOW TO SEE HOW YOU GUYS GOT THE REAR CHANGED UP OR YOUR TUBULAR LOWERS --- HERE ILL GIVE YOU GUYS A HAND ON YOUR PICTURES AND JUST FOR THAT WANNABE SHIT TALKIN YOU GUYS TALKED ON MY NAME WHY DONT YOU PUT A PICTURE OF YOUR REGAL GETTTIN UP NOT A PICTURE OF IT SITTIN HIGH ASS HELL BUT ITZ SUPPOSED TO BE LAYED--HAHAHAHAHA SITTIN HIGH LIKE A 4X4
















[/b][/quote]
You must be talkin to Joe or Jonny cuz im not really interesed in their lowers or where they mount their chains, i just wanna see something besides ours rides hit.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 24 2004, 12:40 AM
> *i see that i missed alot .. good lookin regal, coo lockup, now lets see it do somethin. We say to all those in Chicago that wanna to TRY and take the trophy from the M that we have had for 2 years, bring it, just bring a full size car *



What ya mean S (full size cars) the brown chevy has more of a advantage than the regal does. that ass is way out. But Thats  We'll save the best for last.



there are no excusses here ;lets keep our cars ligit!! its all I got to say


----------



## ODOGG (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Jan 23 2004, 11:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Jan 23 2004, 11:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLOLOLOL...... OLD DOOGGG... isnt there a lights out policy at the nurseing home you at... i think its time to empty your shit bag and roll your heart monitor bag to bed... tommorrow you get your sponge bath to clean all the piss off of yourself, and its given by a guy :cheesy: :cheesy: What you got , from the looks of your avi. looks like you ride a donkey with a double saddle back and mean rear legs lockup..  with pinto beans around its neck for power :uh: :uh: :uh:[/b][/quote]
HEY PAPI YOU WERE SUPOSED TO DO THAT BEFORE YOU LEFT NOW I AM GOING TO HAVE TO REPORT YOUR LAZY ASS AND IF YOU GET FIRED THEN THAT WAS YOUR FAULT AS YOU TOLD ME TO JUST LAY HERE AND WAIT :uh: FUCK YOU YOU WANANBE A MAJESTICS TRUE HOPPER :uh: WHERES YOUR SHIT AT FOOL YOU AIN'T NOTHING BUT A CHERR LEADER YOU FUCKEN *** BAG THE ONLY THING YOU EVER HAD WAS A BROKE ASS 2 DOOR CAP AND IT AIN'T DO SHIT ANY WAY :uh: HEY YOUR THE ONE THAT SAID KEEP IT REAL RIGHT?SO WHY DO YOU STOP CHEERLEADIND AND START TO KEEP IT REAL?WHAT YOU GOT FOOL?I WILL TAKE THAT TROPHY FROM THE SO CALLED BIG "M" IN A SECOND.YOU WILL SEE :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01+Jan 24 2004, 01:54 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Southside01 @ Jan 24 2004, 01:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that mini mr. nimster :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
no thats you after we beat you.you will be 








our asses :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan+Jan 24 2004, 12:32 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SuperMan @ Jan 24 2004, 12:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN SEEMS LIKE YOU AND YOUR BUDDY ARE GETTIN ALL TENSE, I ASKED IF YOU WERE GOIN TO POST PICTURES CUZ EVERYONE INCLUDEN YOU GUYS ARE SAYIN THAT IT HITS, NO NEED TO GET ALL IN MY GRILL, IF YOU WANNA DO THAT THEN IN THAT CASE WHY YOU POST YOUR PICS ALL DARK ABOUT IT DONT WANT KNOW TO SEE HOW YOU GUYS GOT THE REAR CHANGED UP OR YOUR TUBULAR LOWERS --- HERE ILL GIVE YOU GUYS A HAND ON YOUR PICTURES AND JUST FOR THAT WANNABE SHIT TALKIN YOU GUYS TALKED ON MY NAME WHY DONT YOU PUT A PICTURE OF YOUR REGAL GETTTIN UP NOT A PICTURE OF IT SITTIN HIGH ASS HELL BUT ITZ SUPPOSED TO BE LAYED--HAHAHAHAHA SITTIN HIGH LIKE A 4X4
















[/b][/quote]


You know your shit homie ;got to give it to you.

As far the regal; your just going to have to wait . Camera footage aint shit to the real thing papa. Just be ready


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 24 2004, 02:01 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 24 2004, 02:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Jan 24 2004, 12:40 AM
> *i see that i missed alot .. good lookin regal, coo lockup, now lets see it do somethin. We say to all those in Chicago that wanna to TRY and take the trophy from the M that we have had for 2 years, bring it, just bring a full size car *



What ya mean S (full size cars) the brown chevy has more of a advantage than the regal does. that ass is way out. But Thats  We'll save the best for last.



there are no excusses here ;lets keep our cars ligit!! its all I got to say[/b][/quote]
as long as it lays right?thats why we are just going to be waiting on who ever wants to nose up we ain't going to call no one out we will leave that all to who ever waNTS TO NOSE UP TO US OR INDIVIDUALS I HERD THEY WAS GOING TO HIT MORE THEN ANYTHING :dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 24 2004, 02:10 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 24 2004, 02:10 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know your shit homie ;got to give it to you.

As far the regal; your just going to have to wait . Camera footage aint shit to the real thing papa. Just be ready[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 HEY CAN SUPERMAN REALY FLY YOU MORON IT'S A CLEAN ASS REGAL AND POST WHAT YOU GOT :uh: THEY DID .LETS SEE WHAT YOU GOT FOOL :uh:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ODOGG+Jan 24 2004, 01:01 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ODOGG @ Jan 24 2004, 01:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY PAPI YOU WERE SUPOSED TO DO THAT BEFORE YOU LEFT NOW I AM GOING TO HAVE TO REPORT YOUR LAZY ASS AND IF YOU GET FIRED THEN THAT WAS YOUR FAULT AS YOU TOLD ME TO JUST LAY HERE AND WAIT :uh: FUCK YOU YOU WANANBE A MAJESTICS TRUE HOPPER :uh: WHERES YOUR SHIT AT FOOL YOU AIN'T NOTHING BUT A CHERR LEADER YOU FUCKEN *** BAG THE ONLY THING YOU EVER HAD WAS A BROKE ASS 2 DOOR CAP AND IT AIN'T DO SHIT ANY WAY :uh: HEY YOUR THE ONE THAT SAID KEEP IT REAL RIGHT?SO WHY DO YOU STOP CHEERLEADIND AND START TO KEEP IT REAL?WHAT YOU GOT FOOL?I WILL TAKE THAT TROPHY FROM THE SO CALLED BIG "M" IN A SECOND.YOU WILL SEE :uh:[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


oh oh!


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 24 2004, 01:14 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 24 2004, 01:14 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 HEY CAN SUPERMAN REALY FLY YOU MORON IT'S A CLEAN ASS REGAL AND POST WHAT YOU GOT :uh: THEY DID .LETS SEE WHAT YOU GOT FOOL :uh:[/b][/quote]
He's just full -a-shit. I'll let -m be


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 24 2004, 01:01 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 24 2004, 01:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Jan 24 2004, 12:40 AM
> *i see that i missed alot .. good lookin regal, coo lockup, now lets see it do somethin. We say to all those in Chicago that wanna to TRY and take the trophy from the M that we have had for 2 years, bring it, just bring a full size car *



What ya mean S (full size cars) the brown chevy has more of a advantage than the regal does. that ass is way out. But Thats  We'll save the best for last.



there are no excusses here ;lets keep our cars ligit!! its all I got to say[/b][/quote]
Dont make your pivot so far forward and you have nothin to worry about...the chevy may have a longer over hang but how is that an advantage homie, that just means the bumper is gonna hit sooner, in turns we gotta get the ass to lock up higher and still get it to sit low, now with the ass higher we gotta get the front to come up. another thing unless that regal got an 8 in it, you sheddin off over 250 lbs just in the engine compartment. and thats not including if you strip the a/c compresssor and blower motor thats an extra 75 to 100lbs, so when i say FULL SIZE cars im mean just that... and as far as excuses, we dont do excuses, your forgettin that we've been in this hoppin shit for a while, we've hit almost all of the MidWest not just Chicago... ya'll just startin, and we gotta see that ride to even know that.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 24 2004, 02:17 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 24 2004, 02:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's just full -a-shit. I'll let -m be [/b][/quote]
FUCK THAT SUPER MAN IS A CRIPLE AND HE WILL NEVER FLY SO FUCK THIS PUSSY ASS PUTO I WANT TO SEE PICS OF HIS BAD ASS RIDE :uh: FUCK THE PICS JUST BRING IT SOUTH SIDE RIDERS WILL BE THERE TO NOSE UP TO YOU ALL :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 24 2004, 01:20 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 24 2004, 01:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK THAT SUPER MAN IS A CRIPLE AND HE WILL NEVER FLY SO FUCK THIS PUSSY ASS PUTO I WANT TO SEE PICS OF HIS BAD ASS RIDE :uh: FUCK THE PICS JUST BRING IT SOUTH SIDE RIDERS WILL BE THERE TO NOSE UP TO YOU ALL :biggrin:[/b][/quote]


DDDAAAAMMMMMNNNN
slow down NIM. Its all good KIR>


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 24 2004, 02:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 24 2004, 02:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DDDAAAAMMMMMNNNN
slow down NIM. Its all good KIR>    [/b][/quote]
I am K.I.R. fuck that bring it if you don't want to nose up I have something for this fool CHICAGO STYLE :0


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jan 24 2004, 02:26 AM
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  *


 Your avy looks kinda drunk :dunno: 
Was that you for holloween?


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 24 2004, 12:17 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 24 2004, 12:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's just full -a-shit. I'll let -m be [/b][/quote]
FULL OF SHIT HUH THATS STRAIGHT DAWG I AINT HATIN LIKE YOU--- YOU DAMN RIGHT I KNOW MY SHIT TOMMORROW IM GONNA SEE IF I CAN GET THAT CAM AND TAKE PICS OF MY RIDE THEN WELL SEE IF YOU WILL THINK THE SAME--- AND WHEN I POST THEM IM NOT GONNA HOST THEM OFF A 14 YR OLD GIRLS HOMEPAGE

http://hometown.aol.com/jalila22/


IM COO WIT EVERYONE BUT I DONT LIKE IT WHEN YOU START TRIPPIN ON ME WHEN I DIDNT SAY SHIT I JUST ASKED A SIMPLE QUESTION IN THE BEGINING BUT WE'LL SEE


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan+Jan 24 2004, 02:31 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SuperMan @ Jan 24 2004, 02:31 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FULL OF SHIT HUH THATS STRAIGHT DAWG I AINT HATIN LIKE YOU--- YOU DAMN RIGHT I KNOW MY SHIT TOMMORROW IM GONNA SEE IF I CAN GET THAT CAM AND TAKE PICS OF MY RIDE THEN WELL SEE IF YOU WILL THINK THE SAME--- AND WHEN I POST THEM IM NOT GONNA HOST THEM OFF A 14 YR OLD GIRLS HOMEPAGE

http://hometown.aol.com/jalila22/


IM COO WIT EVERYONE BUT I DONT LIKE IT WHEN YOU START TRIPPIN ON ME WHEN I DIDNT SAY SHIT I JUST ASKED A SIMPLE QUESTION IN THE BEGINING BUT WE'LL SEE[/b][/quote]
hey shit talker just nose it up fool


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that was funny, wusup SuperMan im not hatin on you, you told me what you got so i know wuzup    see if you can make it this year to the picnic i wanna see your ride nose up to this regal midsize vs. midsize


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey my name is Jam. Im 14 yrs old and i live in some kewl place. My b-day is July 11th (hint:get me a gift!!) I go 2 a weird private skewl. Im in 9th grade, (no, they dont throw pennies at me, lol) I have a really cute kitty, his name is Kitty Witty. Hes really cute.(like me, lol) Im a spoiled child. (its nice being spoiled) And thats about it.  




WhAt I LiKe








I like a lot of stuff, like shopping, talking on the fon, going out 2 the movies, hanging out with friends. I play basketball (im 5'7,tall enuff). And when im not doing ne of that stuff im either sleeping, doing h/w , or listening 2 music!! lol  



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Last edited by NIMSTER64 at Jan 24 2004, 02:37 AM


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

this aint real is it :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 24 2004, 02:38 AM
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> this aint real is it :uh: :uh: :uh:*


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

YEA ITS REAL THESE SHIT TALKERS ARE HOSTIN THEIR PICS OFF OF A LIL GIRLS WEBSITE

CHECK IT OUT

*
http://members.aol.com:/jalila22/1000.jpg

http://members.aol.com:/jalila22/regal.jpg

*

BOTH ARE THE PICTURES ADDYS. NOW THINK WHY THEY CALL ME SUPERMAN 



Last edited by SuperMan at Jan 24 2004, 12:46 AM


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0 



Last edited by NIMSTER64 at Jan 24 2004, 02:49 AM


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Jan 24 2004, 01:20 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Jan 24 2004, 01:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont make your pivot so far forward and you have nothin to worry about...the chevy may have a longer over hang but how is that an advantage homie, that just means the bumper is gonna hit sooner, in turns we gotta get the ass to lock up higher and still get it to sit low, now with the ass higher we gotta get the front to come up. another thing unless that regal got an 8 in it, you sheddin off over 250 lbs just in the engine compartment. and thats not including if you strip the a/c compresssor and blower motor thats an extra 75 to 100lbs, so when i say FULL SIZE cars im mean just that... and as far as excuses, we dont do excuses, your forgettin that we've been in this hoppin shit for a while, we've hit almost all of the MidWest not just Chicago... ya'll just startin, and we gotta see that ride to even know that.[/b][/quote]
Our pivot is knowhere nere too forward like the pitbull is .In this case we would be replacing bumpers all the time. Yes it is an advantage for weight.I can understand what your saying (the bumper is gonna hit sooner) what would you rather have? extended weight or other. Not to start some shit but youall been hopping so long and the part that sucks about this game is that I just started . 64 was my first project. It did ok for 2003. I have not done a thing to it but :it will be ready for shows to come this summer. 250 lbs is impossible as far engine bay wise. hevier springs can fix the problems. I'm not to hot about weight and I understand alot of hoppers need this advantage. As far 's Im concern it should be based on balls (power baby). and hang time.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

damn SuperMan knows his shit aight..lolololol....ey jonny and joe looks like you all pissed this guy off...hahahaha :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

all i gotta say now is nose em up


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 24 2004, 02:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 24 2004, 02:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our pivot is knowhere nere too forward like the pitbull is .In this case we would be replacing bumpers all the time. Yes it is an advantage for weight.I can understand what your saying (the bumper is gonna hit sooner) what would you rather have? extended weight or other. Not to start some shit but youall been hopping so long and the part that sucks about this game is that I just started . 64 was my first project. It did ok for 2003. I have not done a thing to it but :it will be ready for shows to come this summer. 250 lbs is impossible as far engine bay wise. hevier springs can fix the problems. I'm not to hot about weight and I understand alot of hoppers need this advantage. As far 's Im concern it should be based on balls (power baby). and hang time.[/b][/quote]
hold on wait a min.weight where com on now your the one hating.you sound like all the other haters out there just wait and you will see what I am talking about.when your regal comes out people will be talking shit and I want to see how you handel it


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 24 2004, 01:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 24 2004, 01:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our pivot is knowhere nere too forward like the pitbull is .In this case we would be replacing bumpers all the time. Yes it is an advantage for weight.I can understand what your saying (the bumper is gonna hit sooner) what would you rather have? extended weight or other. Not to start some shit but youall been hopping so long and the part that sucks about this game is that I just started . 64 was my first project. It did ok for 2003. I have not done a thing to it but :it will be ready for shows to come this summer. 250 lbs is impossible as far engine bay wise. hevier springs can fix the problems. I'm not to hot about weight and I understand alot of hoppers need this advantage. As far 's Im concern it should be based on balls (power baby). and hang time.[/b][/quote]
what you talkin about like Pitbull, Brents monte is hittin in the low to mid 60's with an 8 cylinder... and still layin low... and for your question we rather not use wieght to our advantge, we choose other, otherwise you gonna loose inches. and look in a mechanics manual or an engine manual, a 6 cylinder 3.8 compared to a 305 or 350 wieghts about average 200-250lbs less. heavier springs means you need more wieght to collapse them. how you think all them g bodies on the west doin it, not with 8's homie, they stickin to the 6's.....and by sayin hangtime, i already have the feelin that your ride is gonna have major hangtime, i hope it dont float :uh: :uh: :uh:

im not startin shit either unless it gets started, but that tank you guys are runnin' WAAAYYYYYY to long to start, and its been out for loooonnggggg time already. 



Last edited by Silver at Jan 24 2004, 02:01 AM


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 24 2004, 01:52 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 24 2004, 01:52 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hold on wait a min.weight where com on now your the one hating.you sound like all the other haters out there just wait and you will see what I am talking about.when your regal comes out people will be talking shit and I want to see how you handel it [/b][/quote]
EXACTLY!!!! lets see what you gonna do when people are talkin shit sayin your ride is weighted, its the excuse everyone uses when they cant their ride to hit like ours. and the caprice aint wieghted also get that straight.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Jan 24 2004, 02:55 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Jan 24 2004, 02:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what you talkin about like Pitbull, Brents monte is hittin in the low to mid 60's with an 8 cylinder... and still layin low... and for your question we rather not use wieght to our advantge, we choose other, otherwise you gonna loose inches. and look in a mechanics manual or an engine manual, a 6 cylinder 3.8 compared to a 305 or 350 wieghts about average 200-250lbs less. how you think all them g bodies on the west doin it, not with 8's homies, they stickin to the 6's.....and by sayin hangtime, i already have the feelin that your ride is gonna have major hangtime, i hope it dont float :uh: :uh: :uh:[/b][/quote]
It will probably stay up :0


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

manuals are 50 %INCORRECT. put it on the scale.


the regal will not stand (totaly against that shit) balls baby ballls!


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 24 2004, 12:58 AM
> *It will probably stay up :0*


MANNNNN DONT TELL ME THAT SHIT IS GONNA STAND---ALL THAT SHIT TALKIN MUG PROLLY STAND ON THE 3 RD OR 4TH HIT--- TALKIN BOUT HANGTIME YOU WANT HANGTIME JOIN THE NBA THIS IS LOWRIDIN AINT NO ROOM FOR WHEEL STANDERS-- TELL ME THIS GREEN REAPER OR SOUTHSIDE DOES YOUR RIDE STAND UP CUZ IF IT DO DONT EVEN BOTHER PLAYAS COME TO ME WITH SHIT THAT HITS AND LAYS AND I AINT TALKIN BOUT LAYS THE BACK BUMPER ON THE GROUND AND STAYS THERE ETHIER

ANOTHER THING BRING IT PROPER NOT THAT I HIT MY CAR 4 TIMES YOUR SHIT STILL COMMIN DOWN FROM THE 1ST 



Last edited by SuperMan at Jan 24 2004, 01:08 AM


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

Nim

And you are right about (how Im going to handle it)

I have to say Well, cause I got nothing to hide. all will be in the open.


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jan 24 2004, 01:08 AM
> *Nim
> 
> And you are right about (how Im going to handle it)
> ...


 SILVER IS RIGHT DAWG THAT TANK BEEN AROUND A LOOOONG TIME YOU JUST GOT YOUR HANDS ON IT RECENTLY---HE MAKIN MORE OF THEM BELIEVE ME


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan+Jan 24 2004, 03:07 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SuperMan @ Jan 24 2004, 03:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--NIMSTER64_@Jan 24 2004, 12:58 AM
> *It will probably stay up :0*


MANNNNN DONT TELL ME THAT SHIT IS GONNA STAND---ALL THAT SHIT TALKIN MUG PROLLY STAND ON THE 3 RD OR 4TH HIT--- TALKIN BOUT HANGTIME YOU WANT HANGTIME JOIN THE NBA THIS IS LOWRIDIN AINT NO ROOM FOR WHEEL STANDERS-- TELL ME THIS GREEN REAPER OR SOUTHSIDE DOES YOUR RIDE STAND UP CUZ IF IT DO DONT EVEN BOTHER PLAYAS COME TO ME WITH SHIT THAT HITS AND LAYS AND I AINT TALKIN BOUT LAYS THE BACK BUMPER ON THE GROUND AND STAYS THERE ETHIER

ANOTHER THING BRING IT PROPER NOT THAT I HIT MY CAR 4 TIMES YOUR SHIT STILL COMMIN DOWN FROM THE 1ST[/b][/quote]
I never saw it stupid man I never said it gets stuck either I said it probably does but who knows at least they showed you what they are working with.Wheres your shit stupid man :uh:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan+Jan 24 2004, 02:10 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SuperMan @ Jan 24 2004, 02:10 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--green reaper_@Jan 24 2004, 01:08 AM
> *Nim
> 
> And you are right about (how Im going to handle it)
> ...


SILVER IS RIGHT DAWG THAT TANK BEEN AROUND A LOOOONG TIME YOU JUST GOT YOUR HANDS ON IT RECENTLY---HE MAKIN MORE OF THEM BELIEVE ME [/b][/quote]
i aint makin nothin, get your shit straight, dont get me involved in that shit, thats between you and that regal. :angry:


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Jan 24 2004, 01:12 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Jan 24 2004, 01:12 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i aint makin nothin, get your shit straight, dont get me involved in that shit, thats between you and that regal. :angry:[/b][/quote]
I DIDNT SAY YOU WERE MAKIN THEM I SAID THE GUY THEY GOT EM FROM IS MAKIN MORE--- 

WUSUP NIM ODOOGGG I AINT SAYIN YOU SAID THAT I JUST STATING THAT I HOPE IT DONT STAND--I KNOW IT GONNA BE FLOATER THOUGH SAD SOME PEOPLE HAVE TO WIEGHT SHIT DOWN, FROMTHE PICS LOOKS LIKE IT WILL BUMPER AT LIKE LOW TO MID 60'S


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan+Jan 24 2004, 02:07 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SuperMan @ Jan 24 2004, 02:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--NIMSTER64_@Jan 24 2004, 12:58 AM
> *It will probably stay up :0*


MANNNNN DONT TELL ME THAT SHIT IS GONNA STAND---ALL THAT SHIT TALKIN MUG PROLLY STAND ON THE 3 RD OR 4TH HIT--- TALKIN BOUT HANGTIME YOU WANT HANGTIME JOIN THE NBA THIS IS LOWRIDIN AINT NO ROOM FOR WHEEL STANDERS-- TELL ME THIS GREEN REAPER OR SOUTHSIDE DOES YOUR RIDE STAND UP CUZ IF IT DO DONT EVEN BOTHER PLAYAS COME TO ME WITH SHIT THAT HITS AND LAYS AND I AINT TALKIN BOUT LAYS THE BACK BUMPER ON THE GROUND AND STAYS THERE ETHIER

ANOTHER THING BRING IT PROPER NOT THAT I HIT MY CAR 4 TIMES YOUR SHIT STILL COMMIN DOWN FROM THE 1ST[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


I just cant wait to see the look in your face when you see this car hop hop and AWAAAAAAAY!

NO STANDS < NO WEIGHT< ALL BALlS BABY.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jan 24 2004, 03:08 AM
> *Nim
> 
> And you are right about (how Im going to handle it)
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
as long as you don't loose it then I will welcome you to the other side of lowriding.The shit talking that is especialy if you have a hopper then welcome to the other side of haters.the higher you get the more they talk shit and hate on you  I like the fact that there will be more hoppers out here that all leads to more shit talking and more hating so let the real games begin


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

Its  Silver. somehow someone is going to talk some shit.

I'll deal with it . Its all good here in the south.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan+Jan 24 2004, 03:15 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SuperMan @ Jan 24 2004, 03:15 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DIDNT SAY YOU WERE MAKIN THEM I SAID THE GUY THEY GOT EM FROM IS MAKIN MORE--- 

WUSUP NIM ODOOGGG I AINT SAYIN YOU SAID THAT I JUST STATING THAT I HOPE IT DONT STAND--I KNOW IT GONNA BE FLOATER THOUGH SAD SOME PEOPLE HAVE TO WIEGHT SHIT DOWN, FROMTHE PICS LOOKS LIKE IT WILL BUMPER AT LIKE LOW TO MID 60'S[/b][/quote]
fuck you puto don't talk to me like you know me fool just swang what you bring and don't be a pussy and hide like every one did last year just cus our cars were there I swung my shit and trust me it was up there and I only did it after words cus no one dared nose up to the big "M" fool


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jan 24 2004, 03:21 AM
> *Its  Silver. somehow someone is going to talk some shit.
> 
> I'll deal with it . Its all good here in the south.*


 and here in the north


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

back to the topic at hand...who gives a fuk bout who got what and whos hittin what and what not..... whoever wants to see the outcome of this between super's cutty and green reaper's regal just show up to the Majestics Individuals picnic on July 11...


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 24 2004, 02:17 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 24 2004, 02:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--green reaper_@Jan 24 2004, 03:08 AM
> *Nim
> 
> And you are right about (how Im going to handle it)
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
as long as you don't loose it then I will welcome you to the other side of lowriding.The shit talking that is especialy if you have a hopper then welcome to the other side of haters.the higher you get the more they talk shit and hate on you  I like the fact that there will be more hoppers out here that all leads to more shit talking and more hating so let the real games begin [/b][/quote]



I believe you bro . this is true DAHHHMMM


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 24 2004, 03:24 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 24 2004, 03:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I believe you bro . this is true DAHHHMMM   [/b][/quote]
 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 24 2004, 03:24 AM
> *back to the topic at hand...who gives a fuk bout who got what and whos hittin what and what not..... whoever wants to see the outcome of this between super's cutty and green reaper's regal just show up to the Majestics Individuals picnic on July 11... *


 I second that fuck all the bul shit let put some money where money is due.ARE YOU GUYS UP FOR THAT?BUT IT HAS TO BE EQUAL SAME SET UP AME WEIGHT UNLESS YOU ALL JUST SAY FUCK IT AND JUST GO FOR IT.  JUST DON'T FOR GET IT ALL HAPPENED AT THEMajestics Individuals picnic on July 11...


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

Just so you-all aware ,

NO ONE supplied us with any parts of any kind. The pumps we build a blue printed proto types.


In other words WE BUILD OUR OWN SHIT ( blocks, tanks, motors)

DESIGNS UNLIMITED STYLE BABY

OH! our single pump tank is only 11 inches


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

You-ll see soon


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jan 24 2004, 03:43 AM
> *Just so you-all aware ,
> 
> NO ONE supplied us with any parts of any kind. The pumps we build a blue printed proto types.
> ...


 IF YOU DID THAT THEN THE SPECS ARE NO WHERE NEAR ALL THE OTHERS RIGHT?nOT HATING i JUST WANT TO KNOW.iF SO THEN HOW MUCH I ONLY WANT THEM IF ITS ALL POWER IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEEN


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jan 24 2004, 03:43 AM
> *Just so you-all aware ,
> 
> NO ONE supplied us with any parts of any kind. The pumps we build a blue printed proto types.
> ...


 HOW THICK IS IT?i COULD SAWS IT ALL TOO :0


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

Your just going to have to wait till we open the trunk to see how many batt its beeing oper. 

Again, I rather not say because it is not my car.
Things can change or Improve to the 70s like I said its a proto type and its doing damn good for a single pump. 

Shit, this mo-fo can go against double pumps :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jan 24 2004, 04:01 AM
> *Your just going to have to wait till we open the trunk to see how many batt its beeing oper.
> 
> Again, I rather not say because it is not my car.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

damn looks like i missed all the fun last night


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yoy sure did :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Jan 24 2004, 02:55 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Jan 24 2004, 02:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what you talkin about like Pitbull, Brents monte is hittin in the low to mid 60's with an 8 cylinder... and still layin low... and for your question we rather not use wieght to our advantge, we choose other, otherwise you gonna loose inches. and look in a mechanics manual or an engine manual, a 6 cylinder 3.8 compared to a 305 or 350 wieghts about average 200-250lbs less. heavier springs means you need more wieght to collapse them. how you think all them g bodies on the west doin it, not with 8's homie, they stickin to the 6's.....and by sayin hangtime, i already have the feelin that your ride is gonna have major hangtime, i hope it dont float :uh: :uh: :uh:

im not startin shit either unless it gets started, but that tank you guys are runnin' WAAAYYYYYY to long to start, and its been out for loooonnggggg time already.[/b][/quote]
IHAVE TO DIS AGREE BRENTS V-8 IS A STEEL BLOCK AND ALUMINUM HEADS INTAKE AND I BET THE V 6 IN CPS CAR BEING ALL STEEL 3.8
THE WEIGHT IS MORE COMPAREABLE THAN YOU THINK.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Jan 24 2004, 01:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Jan 24 2004, 01:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IHAVE TO DIS AGREE BRENTS V-8 IS A STEEL BLOCK AND ALUMINUM HEADS INTAKE AND I BET THE V 6 IN CPS CAR BEING ALL STEEL 3.8
THE WEIGHT IS MORE COMPAREABLE THAN YOU THINK.[/b][/quote]
i agree there too, but i was comparing a stock 3.8 to a stock 305 and 350.....

and Johnny, if you say that you designed your tanks off your own blueprints, than you better check someone cuz there is word on the street that someone else is takin credit for what is in your trunk.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Jan 24 2004, 03:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Jan 24 2004, 03:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree there too, but i was comparing a stock 3.8 to a stock 305 and 350.....

and Johnny, if you say that you designed your tanks off your own blueprints, than you better check someone cuz there is word on the street that someone else is takin credit for what is in your trunk.[/b][/quote]


To the person who maybe claiming the credits of the designs can go fuck themselves cause only joe and johnny have this type.

You might of heard through someone or somebody that saw the the actual pump being made ( on the table) layed out to the public.

fuck that shit , let the ***** claim that shit. Im johhny tell this person to come on out. fuck this ,tell me who told you this Ill deal with this! dont hold back Silver lets see if its true that the big M can KIR> 

check this ;will post pic on our pump


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

This is our pump 120 V


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 24 2004, 06:49 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01+Jan 24 2004, 09:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Southside01 @ Jan 24 2004, 09:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Southside01_@Jan 24 2004, 06:49 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...































[/b][/quote]


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan_@Jan 22 2004, 11:04 PM
> *Ill be there with my ride single pump cutlass ill post pics soon, im getting a digi cam this weekend. hey green reaper where are the pics of that single pump regal at i wanna see if it really hits high.*


 hey superman its the weekend you still dont have a camera i dont see your pics yet. i guess you cant afford one. so much about you talking shit that im using my daughter computer at least we can afford it. next time you got something to say come straightup to me dont use my kidsto get to me .we are grown ups. you fly boy. just talking shit.CHICAGO STYLE!!!!!!


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:      :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01+Jan 24 2004, 09:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Southside01 @ Jan 24 2004, 09:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SuperMan_@Jan 22 2004, 11:04 PM
> *Ill be there with my ride single pump cutlass ill post pics soon, im getting a digi cam this weekend. hey green reaper where are the pics of that single pump regal at i wanna see if it really hits high.*


hey superman its the weekend you still dont have a camera i dont see your pics yet. i guess you cant afford one. so much about you talking shit that im using my daughter computer at least we can afford it. next time you got something to say come straightup to me dont use my kidsto get to me .we are grown ups. you fly boy. just talking shit.CHICAGO STYLE!!!!!![/b][/quote]
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:     :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: 

Yo, fly boy; come get some!


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

So tell me Silver, Who's taking all the credit on our proto type?
120 V motors are the shit now. Everyone is going to find out soon.


We just got to make it look pretty now

study
study 
study


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jan 24 2004, 10:18 PM
> *So tell me Silver,   Who's taking all the credit on our proto type?
> 120 V motors are the shit now. Everyone is going to find out  soon.
> 
> ...


Hey first off dont come at me actin like you the shit, i said the WORD ON THE STREET, i have fools comin up to me at work and on the street tellin me shit about other clubs and cars, like i give a shit, and to top it off i dont know 99% of these fools, they just claim to lowride and that they know me, thinkin that by tellin me somethin i dont care about will make me coo with them, i dont like tricks, i just thought i would let you know what i heard, thats it.

and you dont have to tell me about 120v motors homie, i work for a Parker Hannifin Corporation, thats all i use all day everyday at work along with some of the most advanced hydraulic equipment that you cant even imagine. 



Last edited by Silver at Jan 24 2004, 10:52 PM


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

are you guys flying in truucha :uh:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

This is what I WORK with everyday, 6 days a week, 120v motor power unit with over 10,000 psi WORKING pressure, and pushin at least 15 GPM, vane pumps, etc.....


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Jan 24 2004, 10:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Jan 24 2004, 10:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--green reaper_@Jan 24 2004, 10:18 PM
> *So tell me Silver,   Who's taking all the credit on our proto type?
> 120 V motors are the shit now. Everyone is going to find out  soon.
> 
> ...


Hey first off dont come at me actin like you the shit, i said the WORD ON THE STREET, i have fools comin up to me at work and on the street tellin me shit about other clubs and cars, like i give a shit, and to top it off i dont know 99% of these fools, they just claim to lowride and that they know me, thinkin that by tellin me somethin i dont care about will make me coo with them, i dont like tricks, i just thought i would let you know what i heard, thats it.

and you dont have to tell me about 120v motors homie, i work for a Parker Hannifin Corporation, thats all i use all day everyday at work along with some of the most advanced hydraulic equipment that you cant even imagine.[/b][/quote]


All this time and its been under your nose.


Second, Its best You keep things to youself when someone talks about others. It prevents shit like this comming back at you. THese fools come at you over some gossip or shit, KIR ***** ,dont be a partisipator ( ohhh yaa! oohh yaaa!) I dont give fuck who it is, I dont want to here it ;if that other party isnt there to defend themselves.

I know( shit) I know I"M NOT THE SHIT !!!!
but I'll tell you this......... I can back my shit -up no doubt baby


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 24 2004, 11:05 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 wrong!
wrong !
Wrong!

keep looken


Your slightly warm

study
study
study


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 24 2004, 11:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 24 2004, 11:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All this time and its been under your nose.


Second, Its best You keep things to youself when someone talks about others. It prevents shit like this comming back at you. THese fools come at you over some gossip or shit, KIR ***** ,dont be a partisipator ( ohhh yaa! oohh yaaa!) I dont give fuck who it is, I dont want to here it ;if that other party isnt there to defend themselves.

I know( shit) I know I"M NOT THE SHIT !!!!
but I'll tell you this......... I can back my shit -up no doubt baby[/b][/quote]
i just wanted to let you know, cuz you guys got a car hittin, i know i would want to know if some other foo out there is tryin to take credit for my shit, thats straight hatin *****. i told you i hate tricks so how the fuk am i participating *****, you got to get your shit straight, me and nim told you bout how fools were gonna try to come at you from all angles when your shit hits, im just lettin you know, another thing i was told bout your credit taken else where at my work, we deal with alot of machinist companies, and hydraulic compainies, im on the inside homie. i wasnt here to start shit with noone, just promote our picnic, so as of now if you got some shit to talk to me about say it to me tommorrow at the council meeting or on another topic, cuz this is fukin up our thread.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Jan 24 2004, 11:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Jan 24 2004, 11:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just wanted to let you know, cuz you guys got a car hittin, i know i would want to know if some other foo out there is tryin to take credit for my shit, thats straight hatin *****. i told you i hate tricks so how the fuk am i participating *****, you got to get your shit straight, me and nim told you bout how fools were gonna try to come at you from all angles when your shit hits, im just lettin you know, another thing i was told bout your credit taken else where at my work, we deal with alot of machinist companies, and hydraulic compainies, im on the inside homie. i wasnt here to start shit with noone, just promote our picnic, so as of now if you got some shit to talk to me about say it to me tommorrow at the council meeting or on another topic, cuz this is fukin up our thread.[/b][/quote]
I understand what your saying budy ( sometimes we just got keep things to ourselves) 

Oh ya ! thats right , council meeting tomorrow .Lets see what kind of shit we are going to talk about (topic!) 

the fuck is a thread?


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jan 24 2004, 11:36 PM
> *I understand what your saying budy ( sometimes we just got keep things to ourselves)
> 
> Oh ya ! thats right , council meeting tomorrow .Lets see what kind of shit we are going to talk about (topic!)
> ...


 coo, council meetin tommorrow, whooopiieeeeee :uh: :uh: :uh: , hope it aint boring...lolol....

back to the topic at hand....


*July 11th its goin down...Majestics/Individuals picnic*


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

all that work to get a special pump and figure it out , thats a lot of work we just say fuck it and build the car right and use off the shelf pumps much easier to do!



so is every one runnin singles this year or what who is out there that is still running good ole' fashioned hosepower the smash the fuckin bumpers in?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 24 2004, 09:43 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Just an observation. It appears that all the way down the front end sits lower then the back? :uh: And it does dump decently down in the back....but its not buried low.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Jan 25 2004, 12:25 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Jan 25 2004, 12:25 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just wanted to let you know, cuz you guys got a car hittin, i know i would want to know if some other foo out there is tryin to take credit for my shit, thats straight hatin *****. i told you i hate tricks so how the fuk am i participating *****, you got to get your shit straight, me and nim told you bout how fools were gonna try to come at you from all angles when your shit hits, im just lettin you know, another thing i was told bout your credit taken else where at my work, we deal with alot of machinist companies, and hydraulic compainies, im on the inside homie. i wasnt here to start shit with noone, just promote our picnic, so as of now if you got some shit to talk to me about say it to me tommorrow at the council meeting or on another topic, cuz this is fukin up our thread.[/b][/quote]
:0 Silver said it let us know what your pedo is in about 9 hours  shit it all already started wheres tih individual?we keep it real and if you all don't like then don;t ride our ass  :0


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 25 2004, 12:51 AM
> *all that work to get a special pump and figure it out , thats a lot of work we just say fuck it and build the car right and use off the shelf pumps much easier to do!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES+Jan 25 2004, 09:01 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (WICKEDSTYLES @ Jan 25 2004, 09:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--juandik_@Jan 25 2004, 12:51 AM
> *all that work to get a special pump and figure it out , thats a lot of work we just say fuck it and build the car right and use off the shelf pumps much easier to do!
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 25 2004, 06:36 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 25 2004, 06:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 Silver said it let us know what your pedo is in about 9 hours  shit it all already started wheres tih individual?we keep it real and if you all don't like then don;t ride our ass  :0[/b][/quote]


How you want it?

- dry?
- some vasseling?
- a little spit?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 25 2004, 02:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 25 2004, 02:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How you want it?

- dry?
- some vasseling?
- a little spit?

[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 P.R style


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Well come check it all out No cops to mess with us and all the hopling you all want to do


----------



## BLOCKHEAD (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Jan 24 2004, 10:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Jan 24 2004, 10:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just wanted to let you know, cuz you guys got a car hittin, i know i would want to know if some other foo out there is tryin to take credit for my shit, thats straight hatin *****. i told you i hate tricks so how the fuk am i participating *****, you got to get your shit straight, me and nim told you bout how fools were gonna try to come at you from all angles when your shit hits, im just lettin you know, another thing i was told bout your credit taken else where at my work, we deal with alot of machinist companies, and hydraulic compainies, im on the inside homie. i wasnt here to start shit with noone, just promote our picnic, so as of now if you got some shit to talk to me about say it to me tommorrow at the council meeting or on another topic, cuz this is fukin up our thread.[/b][/quote]
SOUNDS LIKE SOMEBODY GOT THERE PANTIES IN A BUNCH . :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## BLOCKHEAD (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Jan 24 2004, 10:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Jan 24 2004, 10:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just wanted to let you know, cuz you guys got a car hittin, i know i would want to know if some other foo out there is tryin to take credit for my shit, thats straight hatin *****. i told you i hate tricks so how the fuk am i participating *****, you got to get your shit straight, me and nim told you bout how fools were gonna try to come at you from all angles when your shit hits, im just lettin you know, another thing i was told bout your credit taken else where at my work, we deal with alot of machinist companies, and hydraulic compainies, im on the inside homie. i wasnt here to start shit with noone, just promote our picnic, so as of now if you got some shit to talk to me about say it to me tommorrow at the council meeting or on another topic, cuz this is fukin up our thread.[/b][/quote]
SOUNDS LIKE SOMEBODY GOT THERE PANTIES IN A BUNCH . :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## BLOCKHEAD (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Jan 24 2004, 10:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Jan 24 2004, 10:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just wanted to let you know, cuz you guys got a car hittin, i know i would want to know if some other foo out there is tryin to take credit for my shit, thats straight hatin *****. i told you i hate tricks so how the fuk am i participating *****, you got to get your shit straight, me and nim told you bout how fools were gonna try to come at you from all angles when your shit hits, im just lettin you know, another thing i was told bout your credit taken else where at my work, we deal with alot of machinist companies, and hydraulic compainies, im on the inside homie. i wasnt here to start shit with noone, just promote our picnic, so as of now if you got some shit to talk to me about say it to me tommorrow at the council meeting or on another topic, cuz this is fukin up our thread.[/b][/quote]
SOUNDS LIKE SOMEBODY GOT THERE PANTIES IN A BUNCH . :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

Looks like someone triple posted .................
:roflmao: :roflmao: 



Last edited by WICKEDSTYLES at Jan 26 2004, 08:27 PM


----------



## BLOCKHEAD (Jul 6, 2002)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :guns:  :guns: :guns:


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLOCKHEAD_@Jan 26 2004, 08:31 PM
> *:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :guns: :guns: :guns:*


 sup block head :biggrin:


----------



## BLOCKHEAD (Jul 6, 2002)

SAME SHIT DIFFRENT DAY. WAZ UP WITH YOUR RIDE ? IS IT STILL AT HOLLYWOODS ?


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLOCKHEAD_@Jan 26 2004, 08:39 PM
> *SAME SHIT DIFFRENT DAY. WAZ UP WITH YOUR RIDE ? IS IT STILL AT HOLLYWOODS ?*


 :biggrin: 



Last edited by WICKEDSTYLES at Jan 31 2004, 09:35 PM


----------



## BLOCKHEAD (Jul 6, 2002)

LAST TIME I SEEN IT IT WAS OUTSIDE ON STANDS AND THE BELLY PAINTED NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLOCKHEAD_@Jan 26 2004, 08:44 PM
> *LAST TIME I SEEN IT IT WAS OUTSIDE ON STANDS AND THE BELLY PAINTED NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


  
thanks


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES+Jan 26 2004, 06:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (WICKEDSTYLES @ Jan 26 2004, 06:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BLOCKHEAD_@Jan 26 2004, 08:44 PM
> *LAST TIME I SEEN IT IT WAS OUTSIDE ON STANDS AND THE BELLY PAINTED NICE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:*


 
thanks[/b][/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES_@Jan 26 2004, 07:27 PM
> *Looks like someone triple posted .................
> :roflmao: :roflmao:*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: `YEP!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Last edited by NIMSTER64 at Jan 27 2004, 05:44 PM


----------



## BLOCKHEAD (Jul 6, 2002)

I GOT A ? FOR GREEN REAPER . DO YOU OR ANY OF YOUR HOMIES HAVE ANY PICS OF YOU AND THAT GOLD WAGON FROM THAT SHOP CALLED SWITCH HAPPY WHEN YOU NOSED UP AT MARQUET PARK LAST SUMMER? IF YOU DO POST THEM UP HOMIE.


----------



## BLOCKHEAD (Jul 6, 2002)

ONE MORE FOR YOU REAPER WAS THAT BLOCK MADE HERE IN CHICAGO OR IN LA ?


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLOCKHEAD_@Jan 27 2004, 04:43 PM
> *I GOT A ? FOR GREEN REAPER . DO YOU OR ANY OF YOUR HOMIES HAVE ANY PICS OF YOU AND THAT GOLD WAGON FROM THAT SHOP CALLED SWITCH HAPPY WHEN YOU NOSED UP AT MARQUET PARK LAST SUMMER? IF YOU DO POST THEM UP HOMIE. *



Check-this blockhead,

If I knew how to post pic on the comp, I would, just cause you asked papa. I'll be honest to say he did win fair and square. I just wasnt ready for him that day(caught me by suprize). But thats  there are no excusses in life. I got the event rec. come-on by ; Designs Unlimited is where Im at ,and I'll show you . Shit ! I'll let you post in this website or any other that you like. 

COME-CHECK IT BUDY!


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLOCKHEAD_@Jan 27 2004, 04:45 PM
> *ONE MORE FOR YOU REAPER WAS THAT BLOCK MADE HERE IN CHICAGO OR IN LA ? *



MIRA,

The pumps on the 64 were built here in CHICAGO. I have a machine shop that does my work here in the north side of chicago.
The set-up on the 64 has been removed. Now, its ready for a new design of pumps. Single pump thats capable of doing the same as a duel.

Do you have any Ideas of any Design you would like to have on your own pumps?

Bring your drawings or sketches Ill take you to the machine shop.

I'll tell you what, I'll sell you my pumps so you can see the difference from all the rest, cause proto types are very expensive


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Jan 18 2004, 11:44 PM
> *cool i could not make it last year hopefull i can this year I hurd it is alot of fun if every thing is going right my cutt will be done
> 
> i will pull up to almost any one but it will have to be right meaning small tires, bumpers, chrome and color on the bottom, clean trunks and engines :biggrin:*


 IF YOUR SHIT IS GOING TO SWANG LIKE YOU SAY IT IS,IT SHOULD'NT MATTER WHAT SOMEONE ELSE HAS.WE HOPPED BRANDON IN TULSA LAST YEAR AND HE WON BY 2 INCHES WE HAD CHROME HE DIDN'T WE DIDN'T USE THAT AS AN EXCUSE HE STILL WON.I GUESS YOUR JUST MAKEING EXCUSES IN CASE YOU LOSE.PULL UP OR SHUT UP NO MATTER WHAT.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

There is a big difference between hopping a clean ass car that is just not chromed out.....and hopping a junkyard car....big difference.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 28 2004, 07:18 AM
> *There is a big difference between hopping a clean ass car that is just not chromed out.....and hopping a junkyard car....big difference. *


 I agree but bottom line is no two cars are ever going to be the same paint,chrome,wheels or how a car is set up.One car might look better, one car might cost more money than the other or one car might lay lower than the other,or one car might say up when the other doesn't.So what it really comes down to is who is higher not all the other shit.their will all ways be some kind of excuse for someone to say if they lose but bottom line is you still lose.by the way did brandon really sell his car,that sucks we were looking forward to a rematch.by the way is it just me or is this site getting boring since we haven't been fighting on here.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Yeah the site it slow.......you want to go back to fighting so we can spice it up again???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 28 2004, 07:36 AM
> *Yeah the site it slow.......you want to go back to fighting so we can spice it up again???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:*


 fuck you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 28 2004, 07:40 AM
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:*


 are you laughing at me!don't make me make a house call at 1.30 in the morning you know i finally got my old car done.it's only doing 25 inches but thats more than you right now. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Jan 28 2004, 01:52 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Suburban Swingin @ Jan 28 2004, 01:52 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--big pimpin_@Jan 28 2004, 07:40 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:*


are you laughing at me!don't make me make a house call at 1.30 in the morning you know i finally got my old car done.it's only doing 25 inches but thats more than you right now. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
You need to get it to bumper and then do that like 3 times a week for about three years to catch up!!! :0 :0 

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Jan 28 2004, 08:03 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Jan 28 2004, 08:03 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to get it to bumper and then do that like 3 times a week for about three years to catch up!!! :0 :0 

:cheesy: :cheesy: [/b][/quote]
i can't catch up you sold it,i guess you did the right thing cause i was coming for ya with 3\8 inch ports. :cheesy:


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

"CHI-TOWNZ" in it to win it


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: and yow know---it!


----------



## BLOCKHEAD (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 27 2004, 07:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 27 2004, 07:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BLOCKHEAD_@Jan 27 2004, 04:43 PM
> *I GOT A ? FOR GREEN REAPER . DO YOU OR ANY OF YOUR HOMIES HAVE ANY PICS OF YOU AND THAT GOLD WAGON FROM THAT SHOP CALLED SWITCH HAPPY WHEN YOU NOSED UP AT MARQUET PARK LAST SUMMER? IF YOU DO POST THEM UP HOMIE. *



Check-this blockhead,

If I knew how to post pic on the comp, I would, just cause you asked papa. I'll be honest to say he did win fair and square. I just wasnt ready for him that day(caught me by suprize). But thats  there are no excusses in life. I got the event rec. come-on by ; Designs Unlimited is where Im at ,and I'll show you . Shit ! I'll let you post in this website or any other that you like. 

COME-CHECK IT BUDY![/b][/quote]
I WAS THERE WHEN YOU VATOS NOSED UP .NOW THIS VATO IS KIR . I GIVE YOU MAD PROPS VATO FOR NOT COMING UP WITH AN EXCUSE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLOCKHEAD (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 27 2004, 07:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 27 2004, 07:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BLOCKHEAD_@Jan 27 2004, 04:45 PM
> *ONE MORE FOR YOU REAPER WAS THAT BLOCK MADE HERE IN CHICAGO OR IN LA ? *



MIRA,

The pumps on the 64 were built here in CHICAGO. I have a machine shop that does my work here in the north side of chicago.
The set-up on the 64 has been removed. Now, its ready for a new design of pumps. Single pump thats capable of doing the same as a duel.

Do you have any Ideas of any Design you would like to have on your own pumps?

Bring your drawings or sketches Ill take you to the machine shop.

I'll tell you what, I'll sell you my pumps so you can see the difference from all the rest, cause proto types are very expensive

[/b][/quote]
DONT TRIP CUZ ITS JUST A ? I WASNT TALKING ABOUT WHAT YOU GOT IN THE 64 BUT ABOUT YOUR PROTO TYPE CUZ.


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jan 28 2004, 01:09 PM
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: and yow know---it!   *


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johngotti_@Jan 28 2004, 08:38 AM
> *"CHI-TOWNZ" in it to win it *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLOCKHEAD+Jan 28 2004, 03:22 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BLOCKHEAD @ Jan 28 2004, 03:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS THERE WHEN YOU VATOS NOSED UP .NOW THIS VATO IS KIR . I GIVE YOU MAD PROPS VATO FOR NOT COMING UP WITH AN EXCUSE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruize1+Jan 28 2004, 05:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cruize1 @ Jan 28 2004, 05:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--johngotti_@Jan 28 2004, 08:38 AM
> *"CHI-TOWNZ" in it to win it *


:uh: :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: ~~~~~> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

:uh: :dunno:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

Last edited by cruize1 at Jan 29 2004, 04:25 PM


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

hey look i see silver :biggrin:


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

> i will pull up to almost any one but it will have to be right meaning small tires, bumpers, chrome and color on the bottom, clean trunks and engines :biggrin:


IF YOUR SHIT IS GOING TO SWANG LIKE YOU SAY IT IS,IT SHOULD'NT MATTER WHAT SOMEONE ELSE HAS.WE HOPPED BRANDON IN TULSA LAST YEAR AND HE WON BY 2 INCHES WE HAD CHROME HE DIDN'T WE DIDN'T USE THAT AS AN EXCUSE HE STILL WON.I GUESS YOUR JUST MAKEING EXCUSES IN CASE YOU LOSE.PULL UP OR SHUT UP NO MATTER WHAT.[/QUOTE]


Man i am going to say this i am not going to hop any one anless there car is on my level now granted if a car pulls up with chrome and color but dont look good i will still hopp because he has what i have i just look better, But i am not going to pull up to a car if it is all black with some paint no engine or any thing, but if i do hop and get served then i will just open my hood trunk or one of my doors and serve them that way :0 :0 :biggrin: 



Last edited by 82onJUICE at Jan 30 2004, 08:10 AM


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES_@Jan 30 2004, 04:38 AM
> *hey look i see silver :biggrin:*


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jan 29 2004, 05:21 PM
> *:uh: :dunno:*


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1+Jan 30 2004, 08:14 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cruize1 @ Jan 30 2004, 08:14 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--WICKEDSTYLES_@Jan 30 2004, 04:38 AM
> *hey look i see silver  :biggrin:*


:uh: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Yea I see the 40 yr old man too :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

nim,



Do you know why tis picture was posted?


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 29 2004, 11:23 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

This event was the last year for (whos calling the shots for 2003).
The picture was given to South Side just recently by a spectator.
I just so happen to be on the other side of the stick. 36 inches was the number yelld out by :ugh: :ugh:  I understand this was last year but thats not the problem here. I see 46-44 inches not 36 . I'm a bit suprize that not one member under the stick KIR. 

I was there to see switch happy hop and they gave him over 50 inches. the wagon didnt even make 49 for sure. but thats    I never made a big deal over measurements, but when I saw this picture, it tells every one out -there (got to have one of your own people there next to the stick)
I going to assume alot of the measurement were faked.


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jan 30 2004, 03:52 PM
> *This event was the last year for (whos calling the shots for 2003).
> The picture was given to South Side just recently by a spectator.
> I just so happen to be on the other side of the stick. 36 inches was the number yelld out by :ugh: :ugh:  I understand this was last year but thats not the problem here. I see 46-44 inches not 36 . I'm a bit suprize that not one member under the stick KIR.
> ...


 Hollywoods Hopping stick is off by 10 inches that is why they called it at 36 .





























J/K man . yeah looks like 46


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 


had me for a min :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johngotti+Jan 30 2004, 09:11 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (johngotti @ Jan 30 2004, 09:11 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--cruize1_@Jan 29 2004, 05:21 PM
> *:uh:  :dunno:*


:thumbsdown:[/b][/quote]
:ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:dunno: I was not there 



Last edited by NIMSTER64 at Jan 30 2004, 11:03 PM


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

damn i am surpised yall didn't have someone watching the stick.


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

Last edited by WICKEDSTYLES at Jan 30 2004, 11:08 PM


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

yo wickidstyles,

Is your HULK going single or double?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 30 2004, 11:11 PM
> *yo wickidstyles,
> 
> Is your HULK going single or double?*


 it's going to the feds if he don't pay up :0 



































































j/k pm me fool we got to talk


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 30 2004, 11:11 PM
> *yo wickidstyles,
> 
> Is your HULK going single or double?*


 still in the air , not sure .


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 30 2004, 11:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 30 2004, 11:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Southside01_@Jan 30 2004, 11:11 PM
> *yo wickidstyles,
> 
> Is your HULK going single or double?*


it's going to the feds if he don't pay up :0 



































































j/k pm me fool we got to talk [/b][/quote]
man fuck the feds ............... 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I'm thinking of doing 8 to the nose 
:biggrin: 



Last edited by WICKEDSTYLES at Jan 30 2004, 11:25 PM


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 30 2004, 10:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 30 2004, 10:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Southside01_@Jan 30 2004, 11:11 PM
> *yo wickidstyles,
> 
> Is your HULK going single or double?*


it's going to the feds if he don't pay up :0 



































































j/k pm me fool we got to talk [/b][/quote]
watcha talking about nim?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:uh: 



Last edited by NIMSTER64 at Jan 30 2004, 11:23 PM


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

assuming 8 batt but how many pumps?


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 30 2004, 11:25 PM
> *assuming 8 batt but how many pumps?*


 no 8 pumps !!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

We are only asking simply cause we have a member whos interested in hopping against your hulk.


Show car against show car no if ands or buts , straight up 81 cutlass V8 t tops.

single or double?


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 30 2004, 11:29 PM
> *We are only asking simply cause we have a member whos interested in hopping against your hulk.
> 
> 
> ...


 honestly we are still not sure , thats one of the reasons the setup is not in yet . I keep changing my mind .


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 30 2004, 11:29 PM
> *We are only asking simply cause we have a member whos interested in hopping against your hulk.
> 
> 
> ...


 GO FOR TITLES :biggrin: YOU HEARD IT HEAR ITS SPIDER MAN AGAINST THE HULK :0 THAT WILL BE A GOOD CHICAGO BATTLE I WOULD DO IT BUT I HAVE 4 PUMPS AND THATS JUST NOT FAIR BUT I THINK WE COULD COME UP WITH SOME THING TO HOP WITH  
YOU KNOW US WE KEEP IT REAL FOR SURE LETS DO THIS
WHO IN


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

whats been goin on in here...been busy, no time to get on here and check shit out...fuk it, as long as im there on the 11th


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 30 2004, 10:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 30 2004, 10:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Southside01_@Jan 30 2004, 11:29 PM
> *We are only asking simply cause we have a member whos interested in hopping against your hulk.
> 
> 
> ...


GO FOR TITLES :biggrin: YOU HEARD IT HEAR ITS SPIDER MAN AGAINST THE HULK :0 THAT WILL BE A GOOD CHICAGO BATTLE I WOULD DO IT BUT I HAVE 4 PUMPS AND THATS JUST NOT FAIR BUT I THINK WE COULD COME UP WITH SOME THING TO HOP WITH  
YOU KNOW US WE KEEP IT REAL FOR SURE LETS DO THIS
WHO IN [/b][/quote]
check this nim,

First, its not the regal hopping against the hulk. Its another member of SOUTH SIDE whos building his cutlass.

BE AWARE ,

We want you to bring your 4 front pump caddy to this show .

We have a 85 caddy brougham 2 dr. ligit 2 pump(no piston) that will be ready for your caddy. straight-up show car to show car.


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 30 2004, 11:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 30 2004, 11:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Southside01_@Jan 30 2004, 11:29 PM
> *We are only asking simply cause we have a member whos interested in hopping against your hulk.
> 
> 
> ...


GO FOR TITLES :biggrin: YOU HEARD IT HEAR ITS SPIDER MAN AGAINST THE HULK :0 THAT WILL BE A GOOD CHICAGO BATTLE I WOULD DO IT BUT I HAVE 4 PUMPS AND THATS JUST NOT FAIR BUT I THINK WE COULD COME UP WITH SOME THING TO HOP WITH  
YOU KNOW US WE KEEP IT REAL FOR SURE LETS DO THIS
WHO IN [/b][/quote]
Sorry Nim , I am not a baller like you man . I don't bet TITLES. 
But my car will be swinging this summer to anything = to it .


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01+Jan 30 2004, 11:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Southside01 @ Jan 30 2004, 11:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


check this nim,

First, its not the regal hopping against the hulk. Its another member of SOUTH SIDE whos building his cutlass.

BE AWARE ,

We want you to bring your 4 front pump caddy to this show .

We have a 85 caddy brougham 2 dr. ligit 2 pump(no piston) that will be ready for your caddy. straight-up show car to show car.   [/b][/quote]
Damn Nim why don't yall go for TITLES.


did they just call you out?


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

Damn, and I was kinda hoping joe would hold-up on that thought of reality to You-all.

Thats right you-all heard it cutlass and caddy getting ready for this summer to come. SOUTH SIDE is in the house for 2004.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:uh: :uh: :uh: 'M' has been gettin called out for the last 3 years, nothin new


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES+Jan 30 2004, 10:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (WICKEDSTYLES @ Jan 30 2004, 10:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Nim , I am not a baller like you man . I don't bet TITLES. 
But my car will be swinging this summer to anything = to it .[/b][/quote]



Here we go hulk show car against show car and we were kinda wondering how many pumps to the nose. SO we can be(=).


who knows ! If i'm not mistaking , the cutlass is going be green too.

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 I geuss We'll find out who the real HULK will be this summer.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

johnny what show you talkin bout', cuz i asked gator about the shows here in chicago this year and i just know of 2, the may 5th and ours


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 30 2004, 11:12 PM
> *johnny what show you talkin bout', cuz i asked gator about the shows here in chicago this year and i just know of 2, the may 5th and ours*



What-up S,

This topic is for the 11 th show . 

HOW do you like the picture that was posted?
What you got to say about this ?

Lets KIR


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 31 2004, 12:08 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 31 2004, 12:08 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here we go hulk show car against show car and we were kinda wondering how many pumps to the nose. SO we can be(=).


who knows ! If i'm not mistaking , the cutlass is going be green too.

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 I geuss We'll find out who the real HULK will be this summer.[/b][/quote]
Well like I said I am not sure how many pumps yet , but my ? to you why are yall so concered what is going in my car - Build your show hopper , and bring it . Build it wIth as many pumps as you want , not what I am putting in my car .

I never said mine is gonna hop the highest , or be the best - thats just not me . I'll let my car do the talking and when its all said and done - i'll be happy if it does some 20 inches . 

I am not about being the best in Chicago , I just am just glad to be part of the lowrider movement . 



Last edited by WICKEDSTYLES at Jan 31 2004, 09:39 PM


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

what pictures??


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 31 2004, 12:25 AM
> *what pictures??*


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

I respect the fact that your involve in the lowrider movement . 

BUT,

Its all over your signature

( FOR THE BEST SHOW AND HOP)
these words alone are fighting words papa!


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jan 31 2004, 12:30 AM
> *I respect the fact that your involve in the lowrider movement .
> 
> BUT,
> ...


Yeah I belive Hollywood is Chicago'S BEST INSTALLERS . 



Last edited by WICKEDSTYLES at Jan 31 2004, 12:34 AM


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

the picture looks blury


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jan 31 2004, 12:30 AM
> *I respect the fact that your involve in the lowrider movement .
> 
> BUT,
> ...


 why are they fighting words , Bobs been in the game long enough and deserves that every bit .


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

this is none of my business but i think bob is definately one of the best not only in chicago but in the midwest


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

AND THAT IS TRUE 

 ( soon) Along came ?????????????


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thanks but i have been out there for a while. JUST PLAYIN i got you your point :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 30 2004, 11:32 PM
> *the picture looks blury*



What-u-mean (the picture is blury)
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 OOOOOHHHHH I forgat you are 40. Its time for some new glasses man.


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

Well best of luck - I hope that Chicago does get another good shop - there are so many fucking hack shops in Chicago its a joke . 
It makes Chicago look bad .


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01+Jan 30 2004, 11:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Southside01 @ Jan 30 2004, 11:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


check this nim,

First, its not the regal hopping against the hulk. Its another member of SOUTH SIDE whos building his cutlass.

BE AWARE ,

We want you to bring your 4 front pump caddy to this show .

We have a 85 caddy brougham 2 dr. ligit 2 pump(no piston) that will be ready for your caddy. straight-up show car to show car.   [/b][/quote]
It will be there along with all the other cars.I have or should I say we have something els my car is retiered it's only for the one that want to put money on the hood now just think about it if I already have four to the nose all I have to do is change the tanks on it and put a little of well you so I am game what you got :uh: Don't forget we are ahead of the game not in the game  :0 :0 :0 :0 


*NEXT* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 30 2004, 11:41 PM
> *thanks but i have been out there for a while. JUST PLAYIN i got you your point :biggrin:*


 OK--OK we can keep it like that


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES_@Jan 31 2004, 12:41 AM
> *Well best of luck - I hope that Chicago does get another good shop - there are so many fucking hack shops in Chicago its a joke .
> It makes Chicago look bad .*


 :twak: :twak: :twak: iT'S NOT ABOUT THE SHOPS :uh: :uh: iT'S ABOUT THE BEST SHOW THAT EVER HIT chicago AND THATS THIS ONE  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

nim is right its definately a show that i cant wait for, just to bad its not in chicago anymore.  that means we have to drive even farther for a good show


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 31 2004, 12:44 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 31 2004, 12:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--WICKEDSTYLES_@Jan 31 2004, 12:41 AM
> *Well best of luck - I hope that Chicago does get another good shop - there are so many fucking hack shops  in Chicago its a joke .
> It makes Chicago look bad .*


:twak: :twak: :twak: iT'S NOT ABOUT THE SHOPS :uh: :uh: iT'S ABOUT THE BEST SHOW THAT EVER HIT chicago AND THATS THIS ONE  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Sure is thats why I will be there , remember I am all the way in South Carolina now but it is sure worth the 1200 mile drive .


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 31 2004, 12:34 AM
> *this is none of my business but i think bob is definately one of the best not only in chicago but in the midwest*


  HE DOES DESERVE THE RESPECT BOB YOU ARE THE SHIT BUT THEY ARE CATCHING UP SO LET KEEP IT GOING I KNOW I KNOW I WON'T SAY NOTHING :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 31 2004, 12:50 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 31 2004, 12:50 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--showandgo_@Jan 31 2004, 12:34 AM
> *this is none of my business but i think bob is definately one of the best not only in chicago but in the midwest*


 HE DOES DESERVE THE RESPECT BOB YOU ARE THE SHIT BUT THEY ARE CATCHING UP SO LET KEEP IT GOING I KNOW I KNOW I WON'T SAY NOTHING :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Lets not forget Bruce either , They make a great team . 



Last edited by WICKEDSTYLES at Jan 31 2004, 12:54 AM


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 31 2004, 12:47 AM
> *nim is right its definately a show that i cant wait for, just to bad its not in chicago anymore.  that means we have to drive even farther for a good show*


 wE JUST WANT EVERY ONE TO HAVE FUN AND NOT GET ANY TICKETS SO THATS WHY WE MOVED IT BUT WE WILL MAKE IT EVERY ONES WEARTH WHILE IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEEN IT IS NOT ONLY GOIN TO BE BETER BUT IT WILL ALSO GOING TO BE WORTH IT :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 30 2004, 11:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 30 2004, 11:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will be there along with all the other cars.I have or should I say we have something els my car is retiered it's only for the one that want to put money on the hood now just think about it if I already have four to the nose all I have to do is change the tanks on it and put a little of well you so I am game what you got :uh: Don't forget we are ahead of the game not in the game  :0 :0 :0 :0 


*NEXT* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]


how can you retire a car when it hasnt been out in the streets of Chicago. 2 or 3 time this caddy came out. Keep it with the 4 pumps to the nose, SOUTH SIDE will show you and your boys we are the new kids on your block.

Ok nim, I guess you can say Midwest is your world(game)
how much you got on your hood?

I only ask cause your going to get played out of this game


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

trust me nim the only way we would not show up, is if it was a physical impossibility


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 30 2004, 11:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 30 2004, 11:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--showandgo_@Jan 31 2004, 12:47 AM
> *nim is right its definately a show that i cant wait for, just to bad its not in chicago anymore.  that means we have to drive even farther for a good show*


wE JUST WANT EVERY ONE TO HAVE FUN AND NOT GET ANY TICKETS SO THATS WHY WE MOVED IT BUT WE WILL MAKE IT EVERY ONES WEARTH WHILE IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEEN IT IS NOT ONLY GOIN TO BE BETER BUT IT WILL ALSO GOING TO BE WORTH IT :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


what pics are you talkin about for reals, cuz the one that wicked posted to me looks blury as fuk


just repost them


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES+Jan 31 2004, 12:54 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (WICKEDSTYLES @ Jan 31 2004, 12:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets not forget Bruce either , They make a great team .[/b][/quote]
SSSSSHHHHHH THATS MY SECRET WEPON :0 :0 :0 



IF YOU ALL ONLY KNEW ABOUT THE THINGS THAT MAJESTICS COULD DO OOOOHHH IFFF YOU ONLY KNEW WHAT SILVER AND BRUCE COULD DO :biggrin: DON'T FORGET THAT WE HAVE MORE MEMBERS TOO REMEMBER "J"'S CAR THATS ALL WE NEED LAST YEAR
TALK ALL THE SHIT YOU ALL WANT BUT WE AIN'T ON THE FROGGGS NUT YOU FOOLS EVERYTHING GOES JUST BRING IT AND BE PROUD THAT THATS YOUR RIDE SHIT %$&&&^%$#%^^ IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEANEEN :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 31 2004, 12:57 AM
> *SOUTH SIDE will show you and your boys we are the new kids on your block.
> 
> *


 damn New Kids On the Block are making a comeback ?


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Jan 31 2004, 01:00 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Jan 31 2004, 01:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


what pics are you talkin about for reals, cuz the one that wicked posted to me looks blury as fuk


just repost them[/b][/quote]
look back a page they are saying you called the #'s wrong .


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 31 2004, 12:58 AM
> *trust me nim the only way we would not show up, is if it was a physical impossibility *


 i WILL GET AN AMBULANCE TO GET YOU OUT HERE :biggrin: I NEED MY DRINKING BUDDY HOMMIE.AND I HEAD WHAT YOU BRING OUT HERE BUT I GUESS EVERYONE IS JUST GOING TO HAVE TO FIND OUT WHEN THEY GET HERE :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 31 2004, 12:02 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 31 2004, 12:02 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SSSSSHHHHHH THATS MY SECRET WEPON :0 :0 :0 



IF YOU ALL ONLY KNEW ABOUT THE THINGS THAT MAJESTICS COULD DO OOOOHHH IFFF YOU ONLY KNEW WHAT SILVER AND BRUCE COULD DO :biggrin: DON'T FORGET THAT WE HAVE MORE MEMBERS TOO REMEMBER "J"'S CAR THATS ALL WE NEED LAST YEAR
TALK ALL THE SHIT YOU ALL WANT BUT WE AIN'T ON THE FROGGGS NUT YOU FOOLS EVERYTHING GOES JUST BRING IT AND BE PROUD THAT THATS YOUR RIDE SHIT %$&&&^%$#%^^ IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEANEEN :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
shhhhhhhhh....   

we dont bring out all the guns out at once, but best believe we pack plenty


----------



## nightmare86 (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 30 2004, 11:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 30 2004, 11:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will be there along with all the other cars.I have or should I say we have something els my car is retiered it's only for the one that want to put money on the hood now just think about it if I already have four to the nose all I have to do is change the tanks on it and put a little of well you so I am game what you got :uh: Don't forget we are ahead of the game not in the game  :0 :0 :0 :0 


*NEXT* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
shit you called that thing a show car shit last time i checked a show car is clean .


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01+Jan 31 2004, 12:57 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Southside01 @ Jan 31 2004, 12:57 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how can you retire a car when it hasnt been out in the streets of Chicago. 2 or 3 time this caddy came out. Keep it with the 4 pumps to the nose, SOUTH SIDE will show you and your boys we are the new kids on your block.

Ok nim, I guess you can say Midwest is your world(game)
how much you got on your hood?

I only ask cause your going to get played out of this game    [/b][/quote]
:biggrin: iF YOU ARE FOR REAL THEN LET ME KNOW AND YOU CALL IT i HAD $5000.000 ON THE HOOD A FEW YEARS AGO AND THEY BACKED OUT SO IF A SHOP WANTS TO GO UP A BACK ALLY CAT THEN YOU TELL ME BALLER DO YOU WANT TO PUT YOUR SHOP UP FOR GRABS?


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

you mean this picture, along with the other ones, including the blury one...

looks like a low 40's to me...BUT if you guys think i called the numbers, CORRECTION, i wasnt readin the stick, i dont call out the numbers, i look at the cars hittin em, but i dont say nothin, cuz from up that close i rather watch out for a flyin spring, or breakin balljoint. why was this pic put on here, whats the point in other words??? 



Last edited by Silver at Jan 31 2004, 12:15 AM


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Jan 31 2004, 01:07 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Jan 31 2004, 01:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shhhhhhhhh....   

we dont bring out all the guns out at once, but best believe we pack plenty [/b][/quote]
THIS IS WHAT WE ARE GOING TO BE SEEING ALL DAY









:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 31 2004, 12:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 31 2004, 12:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS WHAT WE ARE GOING TO BE SEEING ALL DAY









:roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: true.....


to be honest with everyone, the ONLY PEOPLE that actually gave us competition and was fun to fuk wit was DAMAGE!!!! remember that Nim, all the shit between us and Damage, between their caddy and your caprice...NOW THAT was competition and fun. i loved hoppin with them guys, at the end we always had beers together...lololol


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

you know what nim i just thought about something. its almost been a year and guess what no plaque in my back window yet


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightmare86+Jan 31 2004, 01:08 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (nightmare86 @ Jan 31 2004, 01:08 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit you called that thing a show car shit last time i checked a show car is clean .[/b][/quote]
yEA WAS THAT THE LAST TIME YOU CAME OUT OF YOUR BASEMENT :uh: 
WHEN YOU GET OUT OF HOUSE ARREST OR SHOUD I SAY BASEMENT ARREST THEN YOU CAN TALK BESIDES THE POINT ALL WE WANT IS FOR ALL YOU PLAYERS TO COME OUT TO THE BEST OF THE MIDWEST
THE BIG"I" AND THE BIG "M" ARE WELCOMING EVERYONE FROM AROUND THE WORLD LIKE WE HAD LAST YEAR  THE ONLY DIFFERENCE IS THAT EVERYONE OS GOING TO GET IN THIS TIME THATS WHY WE WERE FORCRD TO MOVE IT TO A BETTER AND TICKETLESS PLACE  WE JUST LOOKING OUT FOR OUR LOWRIDER FAMILY :biggrin: SO SWANG WHAT YOU BRING ANF FUCK THE HATERS :uh: :uh:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 31 2004, 12:11 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 31 2004, 12:11 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: iF YOU ARE FOR REAL THEN LET ME KNOW AND YOU CALL IT i HAD $5000.000 ON THE HOOD A FEW YEARS AGO AND THEY BACKED OUT SO IF A SHOP WANTS TO GO UP A BACK ALLY CAT THEN YOU TELL ME BALLER DO YOU WANT TO PUT YOUR SHOP UP FOR GRABS?[/b][/quote]


SHOP!

whos talking about a shop going against little ooo nim?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Jan 31 2004, 01:22 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Jan 31 2004, 01:22 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: true.....


to be honest with everyone, the ONLY PEOPLE that actually gave us competition and was fun to fuk wit was DAMAGE!!!! remember that Nim, all the shit between us and Damage, between their caddy and your caprice...NOW THAT was competition and fun. i loved hoppin with them guys, at the end we always had beers together...lololol[/b][/quote]
THAT WAS THE BEST I DON'T KNOW WHY MEMO HID FOR A YR NOW HE HAS D.U.ON HIS ASS THE SHOPS AND JOE KNOWS HIS SHIT BUT IF THE SHOPS WANT SOME MAJESTCS THEN WE HAVE SOME FOR THEM WE NEVER BACK DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01+Jan 31 2004, 01:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Southside01 @ Jan 31 2004, 01:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SHOP!

whos talking about a shop going against little ooo nim?[/b][/quote]
LETS STAY WITH IN THE SUBJECT :uh: :twak: :twak: :twak: 


"TERMINAL ISLAND" MIDWEST STYLE- MAJESTICS AND INDIVIDUALS PICNIC CHICAGO JULY 11TH 2004, GREATLAKES DRAGWAY, UNION GROVE WI.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 31 2004, 01:23 AM
> *you know what nim i just thought about something. its almost been a year and guess what no plaque in my back window yet *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i THOUGHT YOU WAS JUST FUCKING AROUND :biggrin: SHHH P.M. ME


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

*"TERMINAL ISLAND" MIDWEST STYLE- MAJESTICS AND INDIVIDUALS PICNIC CHICAGO JULY 11TH 2004, GREATLAKES DRAGWAY, UNION GROVE WI. 
*


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 31 2004, 01:41 AM
> *"TERMINAL ISLAND" MIDWEST STYLE- MAJESTICS AND INDIVIDUALS PICNIC CHICAGO JULY 11TH 2004, GREATLAKES DRAGWAY, UNION GROVE WI.
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

IF YOU DARE NOSE UP TO THE HEVENS









:0


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 30 2004, 11:13 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 SHIT YOU GETTIN ALL WORKED UP OVER THOSE LITTLE INCHES---I SEEN THAT TRUCK WHEN I WENT TO CHICAGO FOR THAT COUNCIL PICNIC---40" IN A SINGLE GATE TRUCK, AND TO TOP IT OFF A RANGER, THAT TRUCK SHOULD FLY IF DONE RIGHT----I KNOW TALK SHIT ON ME---BUT IT SEEMS LIKE YOU GUYS THINK YOU ARE ON TOP OF THE WORLD AND YOUR RIDES HAVENT EVEN BEEN OUT YET---I KNOW YOU GONNA TALK SHIT ON ME AND SAY WHERE MY PICS ARE AT OF MY RIDE---I DIDNT HAVE TIME SBUT I WILL GET EM THIS WEEKEND FO SHO--- JUST DONT ACT LIKE YOU GUYS ALL THAT--MAKES YOU GUYS LOOKS CONCIEDED(SP)


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

this is not a shop issue at all . the subject is club to club.
The (M) might of had the baddest hopers here in CHI. 2or 3 years you say ?????????? ok .good


You can only be on at the top for so long until some or someone comes along and just takes it all away from you or any one else.

Hating was an issue on the picture posted.and that  this just comes to show your not KIR

This is cool with me . this year is going to be hot


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jan 31 2004, 12:52 AM
> *this is not a shop issue at all . the subject is club to club.
> The (M) might of had the baddest hopers here in CHI. 2or 3 years you say ?????????? ok .good
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: ooookkkkk


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan+Jan 31 2004, 12:52 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SuperMan @ Jan 31 2004, 12:52 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Jan 30 2004, 11:13 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT YOU GETTIN ALL WORKED UP OVER THOSE LITTLE INCHES---I SEEN THAT TRUCK WHEN I WENT TO CHICAGO FOR THAT COUNCIL PICNIC---40" IN A SINGLE GATE TRUCK, AND TO TOP IT OFF A RANGER, THAT TRUCK SHOULD FLY IF DONE RIGHT----I KNOW TALK SHIT ON ME---BUT IT SEEMS LIKE YOU GUYS THINK YOU ARE ON TOP OF THE WORLD AND YOUR RIDES HAVENT EVEN BEEN OUT YET---I KNOW YOU GONNA TALK SHIT ON ME AND SAY WHERE MY PICS ARE AT OF MY RIDE---I DIDNT HAVE TIME SBUT I WILL GET EM THIS WEEKEND FO SHO--- JUST DONT ACT LIKE YOU GUYS ALL THAT--MAKES YOU GUYS LOOKS CONCIEDED(SP)[/b][/quote]
yo superdude,

Its about time you pop up. let me start by saying we are trying to reach out to the top of your world :dont confuse others. I'm not going to brag about what we can do because I know what it can do. We aint claiming we the shit cause ,we aint ,and we never wil be like others. I'm just glad to be part of this stinken ass shit your talking about. who serves who is what its going to be in the biggining but at the end we-all see whos going to claim what and for what kind of $$$$

( I nt got to lie ) DU cars will be repr.. for 2004 

I aint shit so you know but I can back it -up


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jan 31 2004, 01:52 AM
> *this is not a shop issue at all . the subject is club to club.
> The (M) might of had the baddest hopers here in CHI. 2or 3 years you say ?????????? ok .good
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
hey Joney this is lay it low so come on now if you can't take the heat then get the fuck out :0 :0 fuck the shops and what ever fool we are just tring to promote our shit if you guys are there then your there don't let it get to your head carnal cus you all are on the right track and well just chill hommie and lets keep the council going and learn how to talk shit and lets make all of the chicago show be the shit for the mid west like we "I" and"M" have been doing  si no boriqua p"m" me pito :0 :0


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 31 2004, 12:13 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 31 2004, 12:13 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yo superdude,

Its about time you pop up. let me start by saying we are trying to reach out to the top of your world :dont confuse others. I'm not going to brag about what we can do because I know what it can do. We aint claiming we the shit cause ,we aint ,and we never wil be like others. I'm just glad to be part of this stinken ass shit your talking about. who serves who is what its going to be in the biggining but at the end we-all see whos going to claim what and for what kind of $$$$

( I nt got to lie ) DU cars will be repr.. for 2004 

I aint shit so you know but I can back it -up[/b][/quote]
OK SEAM RIPPER, WHATEVER YOU SAY---IM JUST SAYIN THAT I VE SEEN MANY PEOPLE COME ON HERE AND TALK AND TALK AND TALK AND NOTHIN HAPPENS---ENDS UP THERE SHIT HITS HIGH BUT NOT HIGH ENOUGH---YOU MAY NOT NO ME IN PERSON BUT I USED STAY IN CHICAGO AND I KNOW THAT YOUR BUDDY JOE HAS BEEN IN THE HYDRO BUISNESS FOR A VERY LOOOOOOOOOONG TIME---AND HES BEEN TRYIN TO HOP FOR A VERY LOOOOOOOOOOONG TIME---SO YOU GUYS AINT NEW TO THIS---JUST GOT ENOUGH FOOTAGE TO BECOME PART OF IT NOW

SO I WILL END IT WITH THIS YOU SHOULD REALLY BE CAREFULL WITH TALKIN TOO MUCH ESPECIALLY FOR SOMEONE THAT ONLY LENDS A HELPIN HAND IN BUILDIN THE CARS AT YOUR BUDDYS SHOP----MIGHT GET HIM INTO SOME SHIT SEEN IT HAPPEN BEFORE--LATERZ DONT FALL OFF YOUR HIGH HORSE AND REALIZE YOU WERE WEARIN YOUR UNDERWEAR BACKWARDS---IF YA CATCH MY DRIFT PAPA


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 31 2004, 01:15 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jan 31 2004, 01:15 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--green reaper_@Jan 31 2004, 01:52 AM
> *this is not a shop issue at all . the subject is club to club.
> The (M) might of had the baddest hopers here in CHI. 2or 3 years you say  ??????????  ok .good
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
hey Joney this is lay it low so come on now if you can't take the heat then get the fuck out :0 :0 fuck the shops and what ever fool we are just tring to promote our shit if you guys are there then your there don't let it get to your head carnal cus you all are on the right track and well just chill hommie and lets keep the council going and learn how to talk shit and lets make all of the chicago show be the shit for the mid west like we "I" and"M" have been doing  si no boriqua p"m" me pito :0 :0[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan+Jan 31 2004, 01:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SuperMan @ Jan 31 2004, 01:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK SEAM RIPPER, WHATEVER YOU SAY---IM JUST SAYIN THAT I VE SEEN MANY PEOPLE COME ON HERE AND TALK AND TALK AND TALK AND NOTHIN HAPPENS---ENDS UP THERE SHIT HITS HIGH BUT NOT HIGH ENOUGH---YOU MAY NOT NO ME IN PERSON BUT I USED STAY IN CHICAGO AND I KNOW THAT YOUR BUDDY JOE HAS BEEN IN THE HYDRO BUISNESS FOR A VERY LOOOOOOOOOONG TIME---AND HES BEEN TRYIN TO HOP FOR A VERY LOOOOOOOOOOONG TIME---SO YOU GUYS AINT NEW TO THIS---JUST GOT ENOUGH FOOTAGE TO BECOME PART OF IT NOW

SO I WILL END IT WITH THIS YOU SHOULD REALLY BE CAREFULL WITH TALKIN TOO MUCH ESPECIALLY FOR SOMEONE THAT ONLY LENDS A HELPIN HAND IN BUILDIN THE CARS AT YOUR BUDDYS SHOP----MIGHT GET HIM INTO SOME SHIT SEEN IT HAPPEN BEFORE--LATERZ DONT FALL OFF YOUR HIGH HORSE AND REALIZE YOU WERE WEARIN YOUR UNDERWEAR BACKWARDS---IF YA CATCH MY DRIFT PAPA[/b][/quote]
allright fly boy,

I aint going say much, but we'll see out and about.

reveal yourself when the time comes .lets see if YOU CAN BACK YOUR SHIT UP popito


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

Im out


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jan 31 2004, 02:42 AM
> *Im out*


Much love and just let them all crawl up like roaches and then you could be the exterminater kill them all papa your kinda screaming too loud and your scaring every one away when I know you want them to come hop against you all!!!! so you said :dunno: enough lets just see who is going to be the one or few that will dare nose up to the 


*GREEN REAPER* :dunno:











Last edited by NIMSTER64 at Jan 31 2004, 02:58 AM


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jan 31 2004, 01:52 AM
> *this is not a shop issue at all . the subject is club to club.
> The (M) might of had the baddest hopers here in CHI. 2or 3 years you say ?????????? ok .good
> 
> ...


 Can I ask you a question?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jan 31 2004, 01:52 AM
> *this is not a shop issue at all . the subject is club to club.
> The (M) might of had the baddest hopers here in CHI. 2or 3 years you say ?????????? ok .good
> 
> ...


 Can you build me the same kind of regal if i paid you and it is all the same since we are keeping it real and if it is all the same we will leave it up to the owner of the car to hit the swicht and then claim the title that you all want oh I forgot this is our picnic not the councils so your just going to have to wait to get it from us MR. n.p.o. :biggrin:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

boy its funny sitting back reading all this shit, and not be apart of it. Carry on.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin: Isn't though


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jan 31 2004, 12:56 PM
> *boy its funny sitting back reading all this shit, and not be apart of it. Carry on.*


 WHAT!!!!!! 


You want some now?????? :angry:



*Bring it on!!!!!!!!!! You want to get served too!!!!!!*

























:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan+Jan 31 2004, 01:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SuperMan @ Jan 31 2004, 01:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK SEAM RIPPER, WHATEVER YOU SAY---IM JUST SAYIN THAT I VE SEEN MANY PEOPLE COME ON HERE AND TALK AND TALK AND TALK AND NOTHIN HAPPENS---ENDS UP THERE SHIT HITS HIGH BUT NOT HIGH ENOUGH---YOU MAY NOT NO ME IN PERSON BUT I USED STAY IN CHICAGO AND I KNOW THAT YOUR BUDDY JOE HAS BEEN IN THE HYDRO BUISNESS FOR A VERY LOOOOOOOOOONG TIME---AND HES BEEN TRYIN TO HOP FOR A VERY LOOOOOOOOOOONG TIME---SO YOU GUYS AINT NEW TO THIS---JUST GOT ENOUGH FOOTAGE TO BECOME PART OF IT NOW

SO I WILL END IT WITH THIS YOU SHOULD REALLY BE CAREFULL WITH TALKIN TOO MUCH ESPECIALLY FOR SOMEONE THAT ONLY LENDS A HELPIN HAND IN BUILDIN THE CARS AT YOUR BUDDYS SHOP----MIGHT GET HIM INTO SOME SHIT SEEN IT HAPPEN BEFORE--LATERZ DONT FALL OFF YOUR HIGH HORSE AND REALIZE YOU WERE WEARIN YOUR UNDERWEAR BACKWARDS---IF YA CATCH MY DRIFT PAPA[/b][/quote]
hey mr superman you say that you know me , but i dont knowyou so whatever you got just bringit out and then do all that talking. it may be that you just hating.


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jan 31 2004, 01:56 PM
> *boy its funny sitting back reading all this shit, and not be apart of it. Carry on.*


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

Alot of bullshit is being told here on lay it low. This is good for this show to come in july. I aint got much to say cause i ant got time to bulshit with anyone on the screen(comp). When the time comes ,win or lose , we are all going to get togethor and look back and laugh about all the bulshit we said. Superman says he knows joe well, OK I believe this superguy happens to be a chicago resident in diskize. I m cool with this. NO fighting words from me anymore. Ill just sit back and grin. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jan 31 2004, 05:04 PM
> *When the time comes ,win or lose , we are all going to get togethor and look back and laugh about all the bulshit we said.
> 
> *


 :tears: :tears: 
man that almost brought a tear to my eye .

:biggrin: j/k ,


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jan 31 2004, 05:04 PM
> *Alot of bullshit is being told here on lay it low. This is good for this show to come in july. I aint got much to say cause i ant got time to bulshit with anyone on the screen(comp). When the time comes ,win or lose , we are all going to get togethor and look back and laugh about all the bulshit we said. Superman says he knows joe well, OK I believe this superguy happens to be a chicago resident in diskize. I m cool with this. NO fighting words from me anymore. Ill just sit back and grin. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 *


 I hear you bro it's all good and fun :biggrin: 

Yea super boy how do you know Joe if you ain't from around here?I was looking for you at the picnic last year and you ain't even show up so all I got to say it
PULL UP OR SHUT UP FOOL :angry:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

wassup i havent been here for a while... 23 pages wow! 
well already i cant wait for this picnick.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm drunk





Last edited by NIMSTER64 at Feb 1 2004, 12:27 AM


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Last edited by NIMSTER64 at Feb 1 2004, 12:37 AM


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Last edited by NIMSTER64 at Feb 1 2004, 12:43 AM


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Last edited by NIMSTER64 at Feb 1 2004, 12:44 AM


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Last edited by NIMSTER64 at Feb 1 2004, 12:47 AM


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Last edited by NIMSTER64 at Feb 1 2004, 12:49 AM


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 1 2004, 12:25 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 u always drunk fool


:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

damn nim looked like you were a little bored last night :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc+Feb 1 2004, 01:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigLinc @ Feb 1 2004, 01:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--NIMSTER64_@Feb 1 2004, 12:25 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u always drunk fool


:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES_@Feb 1 2004, 08:24 AM
> *damn nim looked like you were a little bored last night :biggrin:*


 I was


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES_@Feb 1 2004, 06:24 AM
> *damn nim looked like you were a little bored last night :biggrin:*


 :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES_@Feb 1 2004, 08:24 AM
> *damn nim looked like you were a little bored last night :biggrin:*


 spy photos of the wickedstyles hulk












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc+Feb 2 2004, 02:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigLinc @ Feb 2 2004, 02:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--WICKEDSTYLES_@Feb 1 2004, 08:24 AM
> *damn nim looked like you were a little bored last night  :biggrin:*


spy photos of the wickedstyles hulk












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
Oh shit how did you get those :0


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Feb 2 2004, 04:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Feb 2 2004, 04:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit how did you get those :0[/b][/quote]
WTF I told you not to show anyone!! :angry:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES+Feb 2 2004, 05:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (WICKEDSTYLES @ Feb 2 2004, 05:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF I told you not to show anyone!! :angry:[/b][/quote]
Damn hommie now what you going to do? :uh:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Feb 2 2004, 04:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Feb 2 2004, 04:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn hommie now what you going to do? :uh:[/b][/quote]
He's gonna put some pink and orange pin stripping on it to set it off!!!! :0 :0


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES+Feb 2 2004, 03:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (WICKEDSTYLES @ Feb 2 2004, 03:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF I told you not to show anyone!! :angry:[/b][/quote]
:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01+Jan 31 2004, 01:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Southside01 @ Jan 31 2004, 01:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey mr superman you say that you know me , but i dont knowyou so whatever you got just bringit out and then do all that talking. it may be that you just hating.[/b][/quote]
I NEVER SAID I KNEW JOE PERSONALLY---I CAN POINT HIM OUT IF ASKED--I CAN POINT OUT A LOT OF PEEPS ESPECIALLY THE BIG PEOPLE IN THE MIDWEST HOPPIN SCENE---I CAN TELL WHO JIMMY FROM HERE IN DETROIT IS TOO--- I DONT CARE WHO U CATS ARE--DONT THINK ANYONE ON HERE DOES EITHER---IM NOT A HATER---THINK WHATEVER YOU GUYS WANT----ITS 'HAID' FO LIFE--HARD AND FAST


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Feb 2 2004, 04:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Feb 2 2004, 04:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit how did you get those :0[/b][/quote]
look, u gettin big inches and the wheels are still on the ground :0


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc+Feb 3 2004, 03:17 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigLinc @ Feb 3 2004, 03:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look, u gettin big inches and the wheels are still on the ground :0[/b][/quote]
K.I.R


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

Man, Are We In Chicago Or What?
:biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan+Feb 2 2004, 10:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SuperMan @ Feb 2 2004, 10:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I NEVER SAID I KNEW JOE PERSONALLY---I CAN POINT HIM OUT IF ASKED--I CAN POINT OUT A LOT OF PEEPS ESPECIALLY THE BIG PEOPLE IN THE MIDWEST HOPPIN SCENE---I CAN TELL WHO JIMMY FROM HERE IN DETROIT IS TOO--- I DONT CARE WHO U CATS ARE--DONT THINK ANYONE ON HERE DOES EITHER---IM NOT A HATER---THINK WHATEVER YOU GUYS WANT----ITS 'HAID' FO LIFE--HARD AND FAST[/b][/quote]


I feel sorry for every car with MICHIGAN plates. You just fucked it up for your state. OR post pics of your ride (HARD & FAST)


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

`Que pasa RAZA ~~~~~~~> "CHI-TOWNZ REPRESENTING"


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Jan 30 2004, 01:08 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*


Man i am going to say this i am not going to hop any one anless there car is on my level now granted if a car pulls up with chrome and color but dont look good i will still hopp because he has what i have i just look better, But i am not going to pull up to a car if it is all black with some paint no engine or any thing, but if i do hop and get served then i will just open my hood trunk or one of my doors and serve them that way :0 :0 :biggrin:*[/quote]
I fill ya dogg,if someone pulls up on me with a car that don't cost more than 10 g's stock i won't hopp them eigher,it's way to easy to buy a 800 dollar car and fix it up.and people not on your level know thats just funny,your not even out and your talkin all this shit.My bros car is candy,chrome on d's with beat ,interior and still has a heater and a\c and has a tight trunk so we'll be lookin for ya this summer?And when we beat you, you can talk about all your color shit .Maybe if my bro didn't just buy to more houses for 250,000 he could get some tight ass powder coating like you.if you want to move out of mommys house give tino a call he has 4 town homes for rent.have your money ready this summer bubba ,we don't hopp for free. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Feb 3 2004, 03:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Feb 3 2004, 03:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel sorry for every car with MICHIGAN plates. You just fucked it up for your state. OR post pics of your ride (HARD & FAST) [/b][/quote]
I was wondering what happened to you


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 5 2004, 02:05 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
I fill ya dogg,if someone pulls up on me with a car that don't cost more than 10 g's stock i won't hopp them eigher,it's way to easy to buy a 800 dollar car and fix it up.and people not on your level know thats just funny,your not even out and your talkin all this shit.My bros car is candy,chrome on d's with beat ,interior and still has a heater and a\c and has a tight trunk so we'll be lookin for ya this summer?And when we beat you, you can talk about all your color shit .Maybe if my bro didn't just buy to more houses for 250,000 he could get some tight ass powder coating like you.if you want to move out of mommys house give tino a call he has 4 town homes for rent.have your money ready this summer bubba ,we don't hopp for free. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0*[/quote]
That is BUBBA


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I think every car starts out at over 10gs stock. :dunno: Depreciation is a bitch isn't it, well aleast to a certain age and then it starts going back up. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

you know you like to get on hear and run your mouth alot. 
Keep my name out your mouth! I dont like you never have never will. If you have something to say about me or to me I gave you my number. I am not going to act like a little fucking kid on hear so dropp the shit and dont say any thing about me and stay the fuck away from me or do something about it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

*When: July 11th 2004
Where: Greatlakes Dragstip, Union Grove WI. (1 hour from Downton Chicago, 45 min from Milwaukee, 30 min from Waukegan,IL).
Time 10:am till 6pm the track opens at 8am
*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Feb 6 2004, 09:25 AM
> *When: July 11th 2004
> Where: Greatlakes Dragstip, Union Grove WI. (1 hour from Downton Chicago, 45 min from Milwaukee, 30 min from Waukegan,IL).
> Time 10:am till 6pm the track opens at 8am
> *


 :biggrin: Call me


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Here you all go


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Last edited by NIMSTER64 at Feb 7 2004, 01:11 AM


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

On the serious note I have to pay my respects to 
JESSIE FROM EL BARIO CAR CLUB



HEY JERRY SORRY HOMMIE FOR YOUR LOST HE WILL BE MISSED

YOU HAVE OUR UP MOST SYMPATHY CARNAL IF YOU NEED ANYTHING LET US(MAJESTICS) KNOW  HEY FREDDIE LET ME KNOW WHATS UP I WILL BE THERE TOMORROW FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART SORRY AND WE WILL DO ALL WE CAN TO CONFORT JERRY WITH THE LOST OF HIS CARNAL  CHICAGO LOWRIDER COUNCIL STAYS UNITED . 



Last edited by NIMSTER64 at Feb 7 2004, 09:04 PM


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Much Respect


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Feb 7 2004, 09:18 PM
> *Much Respect *


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

HERE IS YO PREVIEW OF WHAT TO COME FROM D-TROIT--LOOK LIKE SUPERMAN DO GOT A CAR ---STAY UP RIDAS





Last edited by SuperMan at Feb 11 2004, 09:39 PM


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan_@Feb 8 2004, 07:46 PM
> *HERE IS YO PREVIEW OF WHAT TO COME FROM D-TROIT--LOOK LIKE SUPERMAN DO GOT A CAR ---STAY UP RIDAS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Good for you. See you soon


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

what are you guys thinking these two g bodys are doin? 50 60 70 what the lowdown?


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jan 24 2004, 01:10 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jan 24 2004, 01:10 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know your shit homie ;got to give it to you.

As far the regal; your just going to have to wait . Camera footage aint shit to the real thing papa. Just be ready[/b][/quote]
:dunno: we,ll see  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I can't wait


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 8 2004, 09:21 PM
> *what are you guys thinking these two g bodys are doin? 50 60 70 what the lowdown?*


 DOES AROUND 45-47 ON THE BACK--ONE GATE


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

I wonder if Brandon sold his lincoln? :dunno: :wave: :uh:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

sounds good i'll be there any of you coming out to DropFest? June 5th and 6th 2004 at Wisconsin International Raceway in Kaukauna Wi onsite camping ,dragracing ,hop & dance competition with $5,000 cash $700 to each 1st $300 to 2nd and $100 to 3rd $1000 to the first to flip there car or truck over on the hop and $500 to the first to roll it over in the dance thats in addition to 1st place money check it out at www.dropfest.com or e-mail me at [email protected] also if you guys want to come out it will be a great place to flyer your show. see ya there this year we need more lo's


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan+Feb 9 2004, 05:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SuperMan @ Feb 9 2004, 05:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--juandik_@Feb 8 2004, 09:21 PM
> *what are you guys thinking these two g bodys are doin? 50 60 70  what the lowdown?*


DOES AROUND 45-47 ON THE BACK--ONE GATE[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: good for you! buts not enough. single pump regal clears over :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

:uh: I'll bring the Caprice 3fatboy's 12 batt's big cylinders and a big slam on tha rear bumper bet  :0 :biggrin:   



Last edited by lowridercaprice at Feb 9 2004, 11:46 PM


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

whats up ppl! im back again saying cant wait to see the action go down at the majestics individuals picnick. looks like the talk better be backd up, it would be messed up if all the talk came down to a let down, all i got to say to evryone is good luck and throw them bumbpers up when it comes down to it. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

True very true.I probably won't hop this year.I need to fix my engine and I'm broke but we will see you never know after a few beers who knows what will happen


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Feb 10 2004, 12:02 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Feb 10 2004, 12:02 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: good for you! buts not enough. single pump regal clears over :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Feb 9 2004, 10:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Feb 9 2004, 10:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: good for you! buts not enough. single pump regal clears over :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
DONT CARE IF ITS NOT ENOUGH ANYWAY--IT AINT FOR YOUR REGAL--IM NOT SKURRED TO SAY HOW MUCH IT HIT -- AS LONG IT DOES IT WITHOUT "HANG TIME"--FLOATER(COUGH,COUGH) FLOATER--ONE MO THANG CAN YOU SAY 383 MOTOR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Majestics & Individuals picnic, the event where the MidWest shows everyone else what they are about...from Show Cars to Hoppers to Show Quality Hoppers....put this on tape!!!! This is where you get the Bragging Rights of the MidWest, where rides from all over show up....    In CHICAGO!!!


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan+Feb 11 2004, 05:56 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SuperMan @ Feb 11 2004, 05:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DONT CARE IF ITS NOT ENOUGH ANYWAY--IT AINT FOR YOUR REGAL--IM NOT SKURRED TO SAY HOW MUCH IT HIT -- AS LONG IT DOES IT WITHOUT "HANG TIME"--FLOATER(COUGH,COUGH) FLOATER--ONE MO THANG CAN YOU SAY 383 MOTOR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
383 motor , hell ya ..... we can get some racing on too ! j/k :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan+Feb 10 2004, 09:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SuperMan @ Feb 10 2004, 09:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DONT CARE IF ITS NOT ENOUGH ANYWAY--IT AINT FOR YOUR REGAL--IM NOT SKURRED TO SAY HOW MUCH IT HIT -- AS LONG IT DOES IT WITHOUT "HANG TIME"--FLOATER(COUGH,COUGH) FLOATER--ONE MO THANG CAN YOU SAY 383 MOTOR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:tears: :tears: what kind of excuse is that 383?

Keep working at it


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

we'll see  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL+Feb 11 2004, 09:20 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PITBULL @ Feb 11 2004, 09:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


383 motor , hell ya ..... we can get some racing on too ! j/k :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
i want a piece of the action with my 350 cop special  j/k... 
k.i.r with a v-8 and small tires.

peace!


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL+Feb 11 2004, 09:20 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PITBULL @ Feb 11 2004, 09:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


383 motor , hell ya ..... we can get some racing on too ! j/k :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
383 CHEVY MOTOR BABY!!!! HITTIN 45-47" SINGLE GATE ON 13'S!!!!HITS THE BACK AND QUICK ENOUGH TO RUN THE TRACK---YOU GOT IT RIGHT PITBULL LUV ME A LOW-LOW WIT POWER UNDER DA HOOD MANE NOT JUST DA TRUNK---NO EXCUSES HERE GREEN REAPER KEEP YO 50+ INCHES---NO NEED TO FLOAT ITS CALLED A LOW-LOW NOT A BOAT---ILL KEEP MY MID 40S


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

are you moe or did moe build your car


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

MOE???? :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

just making sure


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan+Feb 10 2004, 10:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SuperMan @ Feb 10 2004, 10:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DONT CARE IF ITS NOT ENOUGH ANYWAY--IT AINT FOR YOUR REGAL--IM NOT SKURRED TO SAY HOW MUCH IT HIT -- AS LONG IT DOES IT WITHOUT "HANG TIME"--FLOATER(COUGH,COUGH) FLOATER--ONE MO THANG CAN YOU SAY 383 MOTOR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:0 Thats a good point


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 11 2004, 10:42 PM
> *are you moe or did moe build your car*


 Moe who? I want to know who this super man is. :angry:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

I hereeee a low-low in the mid 40s :thumbsup: It seems to float your boat superman. Ill tell you what ,No more fighting words. We'll get to meet each other soon enough. Its not my regal, and we'll find out who the real floater turns out to be. Just be sure to have MOE money in your pocket.
    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan+Feb 11 2004, 09:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SuperMan @ Feb 11 2004, 09:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


383 CHEVY MOTOR BABY!!!! HITTIN 45-47" SINGLE GATE ON 13'S!!!!HITS THE BACK AND QUICK ENOUGH TO RUN THE TRACK---YOU GOT IT RIGHT PITBULL LUV ME A LOW-LOW WIT POWER UNDER DA HOOD MANE NOT JUST DA TRUNK---NO EXCUSES HERE GREEN REAPER KEEP YO 50+ INCHES---NO NEED TO FLOAT ITS CALLED A LOW-LOW NOT A BOAT---ILL KEEP MY MID 40S[/b][/quote]

Its not how fast your car can go but how high. You want to talk about engines and performance? enter a different website. Your 383 engine makes little difference to a 4.3 v6 engine, Soo don't bring on some poor excuse when its time to put out the money.
I , We dont need to here any MOE excuses from you. mid 40s, Im glad for you, weather you built it or not. Will you be hitting the switches? :dunno: We'll find out soon enough


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Feb 12 2004, 04:43 PM
> *I hereeee a low-low in the mid 40s :thumbsup: It seems to float your boat superman. Ill tell you what ,No more fighting words. We'll get to meet each other soon enough. Its not my regal, and we'll find out who the real floater turns out to be. Just be sure to haveMOE money in your pocket.
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Feb 13 2004, 01:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Feb 13 2004, 01:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--green reaper_@Feb 12 2004, 04:43 PM
> *I hereeee a low-low in the mid 40s :thumbsup: It seems to float your boat superman. Ill tell you what ,No more fighting words.  We'll get to meet each other soon enough. Its not my regal, and we'll find out who the real floater turns out to be.  Just be sure to haveMOE money in your pocket.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Last edited by NIMSTER64 at Feb 13 2004, 04:06 PM


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:dunno: 



Last edited by NIMSTER64 at Feb 14 2004, 09:33 AM


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 13 2004, 01:40 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)




----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Well it ain't getting any warmer out here :angry: I can't wait to see all the bumpers in the air :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 16 2004, 09:03 AM
> *Well it ain't getting any warmer out here :angry: I can't wait to see all the bumpers in the air :biggrin:*


 Me too!!! As long as there are actually bumpers ON the cars. :cheesy:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Feb 16 2004, 08:58 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Feb 16 2004, 08:58 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--NIMSTER64_@Feb 16 2004, 09:03 AM
> *Well it ain't getting any warmer out here :angry: I can't wait to see all the bumpers in the air :biggrin:*


Me too!!! As long as there are actually bumpers ON the cars. :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84+Feb 16 2004, 01:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (gold cutt 84 @ Feb 16 2004, 01:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Feb 16 2004, 10:58 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Feb 16 2004, 10:58 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--NIMSTER64_@Feb 16 2004, 09:03 AM
> *Well it ain't getting any warmer out here :angry: I can't wait to see all the bumpers in the air :biggrin:*


Me too!!! As long as there are actually bumpers ON the cars. :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
They will be on.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Feb 16 2004, 09:58 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Feb 16 2004, 09:58 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--NIMSTER64_@Feb 16 2004, 09:03 AM
> *Well it ain't getting any warmer out here :angry: I can't wait to see all the bumpers in the air :biggrin:*


Me too!!! As long as there are actually bumpers ON the cars. :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
Fucken Abraham Lincoln...lolololol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

go finish your ******* that you workin on


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

Whats up yall, I've beenoutatown for awhile, and have not checked in , just wanted to holla. I'll some updated info onte picnic by the end of the week.


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Feb 16 2004, 10:57 PM
> *Whats up yall, I've beenoutatown for awhile, and have not checked in , just wanted to holla. I'll some updated info onte picnic by the end of the week.*


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Feb 16 2004, 10:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Feb 16 2004, 10:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucken Abraham Lincoln...lolololol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

go finish your *PINTO* that you workin on  [/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 



Last edited by WICKEDSTYLES at Feb 17 2004, 06:24 PM


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Feb 16 2004, 07:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Feb 16 2004, 07:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They will be on.[/b][/quote]
YEEEEEAAAAA YEEEEEEAAAAAA Thats GREAT!!!!!!! :thumbsup:



four score and several years ago..... :cheesy:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

so who is bringing what? :biggrin: not like anybody is gonna say but its worth a try...lol You guys bringing the same cars down4life


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Feb 17 2004, 06:41 PM
> *so who is bringing what? :biggrin: not like anybody is gonna say but its worth a try...lol You guys bringing the same cars down4life*


 Nope. :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Feb 17 2004, 07:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Feb 17 2004, 07:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--gold cutt 84_@Feb 17 2004, 06:41 PM
> *so who is bringing what? :biggrin: not like anybody is gonna say but its worth a try...lol You guys bringing the same cars down4life*


Nope. :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
did you put the front bumper back on yours


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Feb 17 2004, 08:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (showandgo @ Feb 17 2004, 08:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you put the front bumper back on yours[/b][/quote]
Not yet...they are all still off..like the frames.  But we would never bring ANYTHING out without the bumpers.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Feb 17 2004, 05:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Feb 17 2004, 05:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEEEEEAAAAA YEEEEEEAAAAAA Thats GREAT!!!!!!! :thumbsup:



four score and several years ago..... :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
four score and several years ago... So what are you saying.Fuck it I say fuck the front let hit the back :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Feb 17 2004, 10:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Feb 17 2004, 10:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


four score and several years ago... So what are you saying.Fuck it I say fuck the front let hit the back :0[/b][/quote]
Its the Gettysburg address!! Abraham Lincoln!!! Hello!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Feb 18 2004, 09:44 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Feb 18 2004, 09:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its the Gettysburg address!! Abraham Lincoln!!! Hello!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Sorry man You must love Abraham You even shave like him full beard no mustache :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I got wooden teeth too!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 18 2004, 10:44 AM
> *I got wooden teeth too!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


 good you cant hurt when you bite it


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Feb 18 2004, 11:34 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (showandgo @ Feb 18 2004, 11:34 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--big pimpin_@Feb 18 2004, 10:44 AM
> *I got wooden teeth too!!!!    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:*


good you cant hurt when you bite it[/b][/quote]
:uh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :uh: 



:twak: Don't you be pulling your pants down again!! :twak:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i am sorry.................almost :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

Damn I was gonna go to this picnic but there's no way in hell that I can be in Cali the weekend before and then in Chicago the weekend after. Well I'll just have to wait and see what the money situation looks like around June.....if I don't make it out someone have a beer and a burger for me..... :biggrin: 

Peace,

Manny "Fresh"
INDIVIDUALS CC
IV - LYFE


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals95_@Feb 18 2004, 03:39 PM
> *Damn I was gonna go to this picnic but there's no way in hell that I can be in Cali the weekend before and then in Chicago the weekend after. Well I'll just have to wait and see what the money situation looks like around June.....if I don't make it out someone have a beer and a burger for me..... :biggrin:
> 
> Peace,
> ...


 its all good, But if you can make it, come on.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Feb 18 2004, 01:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Feb 18 2004, 01:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :uh: 



:twak: Don't you be pulling your pants down again!! :twak:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals95_@Feb 18 2004, 04:39 PM
> *Damn I was gonna go to this picnic but there's no way in hell that I can be in Cali the weekend before and then in Chicago the weekend after. Well I'll just have to wait and see what the money situation looks like around June.....if I don't make it out someone have a beer and a burger for me..... :biggrin:
> 
> Peace,
> ...


 Will do shit I'll have a case of beer in that case


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeSSe96_@Feb 19 2004, 09:41 AM
> **


 JESSE96 (.)(.) are you bringing the SS


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

WHAT HAPPENED TO THE REST OF DA INFO ON THIS PICNIC--YA'LL CHARGIN TO GET IN--ANY HOTELS ON RESERVE--ANYTHING POPPIN THE NIGHT BEFORE----IM DOWN TO GET SOME FRONT ENDZ IN DA AIR---


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan_@Feb 20 2004, 11:27 PM
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THE REST OF DA INFO ON THIS PICNIC--YA'LL CHARGIN TO GET IN--ANY HOTELS ON RESERVE--ANYTHING POPPIN THE NIGHT BEFORE----IM DOWN TO GET SOME FRONT ENDZ IN DA AIR--- *


 relax hommie its only feb.More info T.B.A.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan_@Feb 20 2004, 08:27 PM
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THE REST OF DA INFO ON THIS PICNIC--YA'LL CHARGIN TO GET IN--ANY HOTELS ON RESERVE--ANYTHING POPPIN THE NIGHT BEFORE----IM DOWN TO GET SOME FRONT ENDZ IN DA AIR--- *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Feb 17 2004, 08:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Feb 17 2004, 08:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not yet...they are all still off..like the frames.  But we would never bring ANYTHING out without the bumpers.[/b][/quote]
I Can see that ( SOMe People ) are talking that bumper [email protected]@! :0


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

we are having a meeting with the track next Thursday to work the rest of the details out so hold on.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrcaprice84+Feb 21 2004, 10:44 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mrcaprice84 @ Feb 21 2004, 10:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Can see that ( SOMe People ) are talking that bumper [email protected]@! :0[/b][/quote]
Lets bring the Hate back into their eyes Big J...the one that everyone is TRYIN to go after..hahaha


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Feb 21 2004, 07:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Feb 21 2004, 07:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets bring the Hate back into their eyes Big J...the one that everyone is TRYIN to go after..hahaha


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










 [/b][/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrcaprice84+Feb 21 2004, 08:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mrcaprice84 @ Feb 21 2004, 08:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrcaprice84+Feb 21 2004, 10:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mrcaprice84 @ Feb 21 2004, 10:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

im gonna try to drive out there with trailer


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Feb 22 2004, 01:46 PM
> *im gonna try to drive out there with trailer*


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Feb 22 2004, 12:46 PM
> *im gonna try to drive out there with trailer*


 :biggrin:   coo, hit me up


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

YING YANG TWINS at dropfest june 5th at 5:30 more info www.dropfest.com :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Feb 22 2004, 01:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Feb 22 2004, 01:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RICH_@Feb 22 2004, 12:46 PM
> *im gonna try to drive out there with trailer*


:biggrin:   coo, hit me up[/b][/quote]
:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH+Feb 22 2004, 04:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RICH @ Feb 22 2004, 04:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh: :uh: [/b][/quote]
we have a single and a double waiting for you, if you think you can make the drive :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Hey skinny guy!!! you back from the ville' :cheesy: you record the hop for me or what :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no sorry i forgot the video camera trust me you didnt miss much. i love the fact on how many competitors, but everyone pretty much broke. i will tell you what there are some cars to look out for this year. and cp definately got his car working. 4-5 hits on the bumper at 69"


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Feb 21 2004, 08:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Feb 21 2004, 08:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets bring the Hate back into their eyes Big J...the one that everyone is TRYIN to go after..hahaha


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










 [/b][/quote]
:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Feb 23 2004, 12:54 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Feb 23 2004, 12:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh: :uh: 













[/b][/quote]
im sorry


but that was funny

:roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Feb 23 2004, 12:54 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Feb 23 2004, 12:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh: :uh: 













[/b][/quote]
I think you stole it and used it for weight :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

If this one is doing more inches.....












Then why does this one need to be missing the front bumper???


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 23 2004, 11:09 AM
> *If this one is doing more inches.....
> 
> 
> ...


   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Feb 23 2004, 10:07 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Feb 23 2004, 10:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you stole it and used it for weight :0[/b][/quote]
:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG-COTTON (Jan 9, 2004)

THAT'S THE MILLION DOLLAR QUESTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Feb 23 2004, 11:12 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Feb 23 2004, 11:12 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Hows your ride coming along?Are you all coming out or what.


----------



## BIG-COTTON (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Feb 22 2004, 11:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Feb 22 2004, 11:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh: :uh: 













[/b][/quote]
LOOKS LIKE IT'S MISSING ITS TEETH!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-COTTON+Feb 23 2004, 11:14 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG-COTTON @ Feb 23 2004, 11:14 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE IT'S MISSING ITS TEETH!!!!!![/b][/quote]
:uh: :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Feb 23 2004, 10:13 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Feb 23 2004, 10:13 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hows your ride coming along?Are you all coming out or what. [/b][/quote]
I honestly can say I have no clue on a time frame??? :dunno: I am trying.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Feb 23 2004, 11:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Feb 23 2004, 11:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly can say I have no clue on a time frame??? :dunno: I am trying.[/b][/quote]


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

You know I want to come up to the Chi-Tizzle and show you guys some love.  And I'm Bring Big Scottie too!!! :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 23 2004, 11:19 AM
> *You know I want to come up to the Chi-Tizzle and show you guys some love.  And I'm Bring Big Scottie too!!! :cheesy:*


 I hope his big head won't take ver the whole park


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Feb 23 2004, 10:21 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Feb 23 2004, 10:21 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--big pimpin_@Feb 23 2004, 11:19 AM
> *You know I want to come up to the Chi-Tizzle and show you guys some love.       And I'm Bring Big Scottie too!!!   :cheesy:*


I hope his big head won't take ver the whole park[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Scotty got a big ol' head!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Feb 23 2004, 11:27 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Feb 23 2004, 11:27 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Scotty got a big ol' head!!![/b][/quote]
:roflmao: It's so big it's full of COTTON :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG-COTTON (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Feb 23 2004, 10:32 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Feb 23 2004, 10:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: It's so big it's full of COTTON :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
JUST PULL THAT RAGGEDY ASS CAR OF YOURS OUT AND WE'LL SEE!!!!!!!! AND DARIN GET THE SKUNK STREAK OUT OF YOUR HAIR!! BARBER SHOP II IS ALREADY ON DVD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG-COTTON (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Feb 23 2004, 10:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Feb 23 2004, 10:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly can say I have no clue on a time frame??? :dunno: I am trying.[/b][/quote]
DID YOU GUYS WANT TO BATTLE ICHIBAN WITH THIS?! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-COTTON+Feb 23 2004, 01:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG-COTTON @ Feb 23 2004, 01:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DID YOU GUYS WANT TO BATTLE ICHIBAN WITH THIS?! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 







[/b][/quote]
OH SCOTTY SCOTTY SCOTTY YOU NEED A NEDDLE TO POP THAT BIG HEAD OF YOURS SO THAT WE ALL HAVE ENOUGH OXEGEN TO BREATH :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I have a question for all you. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 23 2004, 12:59 PM
> *I have a question for all you. :biggrin:*


 WHY YOU SUCK SO MUCH DICK? :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Feb 23 2004, 11:33 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Feb 23 2004, 11:33 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH SCOTTY SCOTTY SCOTTY YOU NEED A NEDDLE TO POP THAT BIG HEAD OF YOURS SO THAT WE ALL HAVE ENOUGH OXEGEN TO BREATH :uh:[/b][/quote]
IT'S OXYGEN DIPSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

Just to let yall know, This might be a going away picnic for me, so I want everyone to attend. It's still a 50-50 chance but I might be moving to ATL this summer, so If I do I want to leave the midwest with a bang and see everyone at the Picnic.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Feb 23 2004, 03:58 PM
> *Just to let yall know, This might be a going away picnic for me, so I want everyone to attend. It's still a 50-50 chance but I might be moving to ATL this summer, so If I do I want to leave the midwest with a bang and see everyone at the Picnic. *


 You'll get to move down and play with Rock and his "new and improved stand em up" Monte carlo.  hahahahaaaa


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Feb 23 2004, 04:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Feb 23 2004, 04:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--61bckbmbr_@Feb 23 2004, 03:58 PM
> *Just to let yall know, This might be a going away picnic for me, so I want everyone to attend. It's still a 50-50 chance but I might be moving to  ATL this summer, so If I do I want to leave the midwest with a bang and see everyone at the Picnic. *


You'll get to move down and play with Rock and his "new and improved stand em up" Monte carlo.  hahahahaaaa[/b][/quote]
don't tell me he joined ringling brothers.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr+Feb 23 2004, 04:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (61bckbmbr @ Feb 23 2004, 04:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't tell me he joined ringling brothers.[/b][/quote]
Apparently so. :thumbsdown: He was inching that way last year with those big tires on front.


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

I just got off the phone with him, he said his shit still the same.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Interesting.  Thats not what I heard.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY+Feb 23 2004, 04:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG-SCOTTY @ Feb 23 2004, 04:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S OXYGEN DIPSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!![/b][/quote]
LOL take a chill pill damn is it that time of the month :uh: :uh:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 23 2004, 10:09 AM
> *If this one is doing more inches.....
> 
> 
> ...


 Becuz this one is hella lot higher in the rear lockup then the red one was.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I was waiting for that answer. :cheesy: Will the brown one get to utilize the higher lock up?? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG-COTTON (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Feb 23 2004, 07:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Feb 23 2004, 07:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL take a chill pill damn is it that time of the month :uh: :uh:[/b][/quote]
IT'S TIME FOR YOU WELFARE CHECK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 23 2004, 10:24 PM
> *I was waiting for that answer.   :cheesy:     Will the brown one get to utilize the higher lock up??    :biggrin:*


No it wont  



Last edited by Silver at Feb 24 2004, 03:31 PM


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Feb 24 2004, 03:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Feb 24 2004, 03:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--big pimpin_@Feb 23 2004, 10:24 PM
> *I was waiting for that answer.   :cheesy:     Will the brown one get to utilize the higher lock up??    :biggrin:*


No it wont [/b][/quote]
hahahaaha



<span style=\'color:gray\'>SILVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

WHAAATTT!!!!!!!! you guys comin down for our picnic right?!?!?!?!?!?! :biggrin: :biggrin: you know you guys have a special invite.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Individuals C.C-Oklahoma has just moved their picnic back 2 weeks and we ridin up to Chicago this year _with cars_....Sure hope we see some Illinois license plates in Oklahoma this year!!


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Feb 25 2004, 12:29 PM
> *Individuals C.C-Oklahoma has just moved their picnic back 2 weeks and we ridin up to Chicago this year with cars....Sure hope we see some Illinois license plates in Oklahoma this year!!*


 we better se some Oklahoma plates here, I mean lolos, not daily cars. haha. Hey Chris called me yesterday, I'll get that info to you on the hotel.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr+Feb 25 2004, 12:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (61bckbmbr @ Feb 25 2004, 12:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LTD RIDIN'_@Feb 25 2004, 12:29 PM
> *Individuals C.C-Oklahoma has just moved their picnic back 2 weeks and we ridin up to Chicago this year with cars....Sure hope we see some Illinois license plates in Oklahoma this year!!*


we better se some Oklahoma plates here, I mean lolos, not daily cars. haha. Hey Chris called me yesterday, I'll get that info to you on the hotel.[/b][/quote]
Oh yeah there will some Oklahoma plates and plaques...Individuals. Rollerz Only, BlockStyle and some independents...


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'+Feb 25 2004, 01:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LTD RIDIN' @ Feb 25 2004, 01:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah there will some Oklahoma plates and plaques...Individuals. Rollerz Only, BlockStyle and some independents...[/b][/quote]
thats cool, I'll be in Tulsa if I'm still in Chicago.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr+Feb 25 2004, 01:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (61bckbmbr @ Feb 25 2004, 01:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool, I'll be in Tulsa if I'm still in Chicago.[/b][/quote]
That will b a pretty cool trick, Houdini...


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'+Feb 25 2004, 06:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LTD RIDIN' @ Feb 25 2004, 06:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will b a pretty cool trick, Houdini...[/b][/quote]
no, I might be moving this summer to Atlanta.


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

WUT DA WERD GUYZ--IM READY TO DO DIS THANG HERE--GOT SOME FAKE ASS RIDAZ ON MY LIST IMA DUST OFF AT DIS HERE PICNIC :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan_@Feb 26 2004, 07:36 PM
> *WUT DA WERD GUYZ--IM READY TO DO DIS THANG HERE--GOT SOME FAKE ASS RIDAZ ON MY LIST IMA DUST OFF AT DIS HERE PICNIC :roflmao: :wave:*


 Hey if your superman then that means you are a cripple now so why don't you just chill and swang what you bring :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

Heres an update 

We met with the track folks last week, and this is really going to be a nice event for the whole family. First of all we have space for 500 lowriders, so space is not a problem we will have our own section. we will have a big area to hop all day on so lock up the bets and head over to the hop area. Stands will be placed by the hop area for spectators. There will be cash prizes to the hottest hoppers of the day, still working on the amount. Next to our event there will be a seperate car show, so if you want to enter in a show you can. The I and the M will be giving trophies out at our picnic, for special awards like best chevy, long distance best engine etc. we haven't worked them all out yet but we will. now our trophies will be based on The I and M, there will be no judgeing its just what we think of personally, If your looking to enter a real show then enter the one there, but we have nothing to do it with. Basically you can set up your car and hang out with us on the picnic side. There are also having a sound off competition Bikini Contest, DJ playing all day, and drag racing. Like I said before the owners are giving us full controll of our event, so there wont be any problem with hopping or putting up with the police bullshit, and I think thats what everyone wants, and thats the big reason why we are doing it there. Trust me it will still be the layed back type of event, to come kick it, hang out, talkshit, cook, drink and have a good time. Thats what a picnic is all about. they are still working out the spectator price, but to get your car into the picnic area will be $10.00. There is no extra charge to enter the show, or sound contest. once you pay $10.00 for your car to get in the area you are free to go whever you want, except to drag race, thats a seperate price all together. The I and M really think this is going to be better than last year, with no police hassle, so get those cars ready, and continue the shit talking, and hope you back your shit up. 



Last edited by 61bckbmbr at Mar 1 2004, 11:27 AM


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

will there be any shade?


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Mar 1 2004, 12:31 PM
> *will there be any shade?*


 thats a good question, you better bring a tent.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

:thumbsup: will do!!!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Mar 1 2004, 11:18 AM
> *Heres an update
> 
> We met with the track folks last week, and this is really going to be a nice event for the whole family. First of all we have space for 500 lowriders, so space is not a problem we will have our own section. we will have a big area to hop all day on so lock up the bets and head over to the hop area. Stands will be placed by the hop area for spectators. There will be cash prizes to the hottest hoppers of the day, still working on the amount. Next to our event there will be a seperate car show, so if you want to enter in a show you can. The I and the M will be giving trophies out at our picnic, for special awards like best chevy, long distance best engine etc. we haven't worked them all out yet but we will. now our trophies will be based on The I and M, there will be no judgeing its just what we think of personally, If your looking to enter a real show then enter the one there, but we have nothing to do it with. Basically you can set up your car and hang out with us on the picnic side. There are also having a sound off competition Bikini Contest, DJ playing all day, and drag racing. Like I said before the owners are giving us full controll of our event, so there wont be any problem with hopping or putting up with the police bullshit, and I think thats what everyone wants, and thats the big reason why we are doing it there. Trust me it will still be the layed back type of event, to come kick it, hang out, talkshit, cook, drink and have a good time. Thats what a picnic is all about. they are still working out the spectator price, but to get your car into the picnic area will be $10.00. There is no extra charge to enter the show, or sound contest. once you pay $10.00 for your car to get in the area you are free to go whever you want, except to drag race, thats a seperate price all together. The I and M really think this is going to be better than last year, with no police hassle, so get those cars ready, and continue the shit talking, and hope you back your shit up.*


 Venue to hold 500+ lows and over 1000 people without having to worry about the "secret entrance"..haha..and especially the police, as Darrin said, we will have FULL CONTROL of everything, Fenced in area to hop, bleachers setup around the hoppin' area for everyone to get a view, no more recordin the back of people's headz...you are more than welcomed to bring your own grill, food, beer, as there will also be consession stands in case if you dont want to carry nothin but get hungry and thirsty. NO HASSLE enviorment, cars, swangin',ladiez..WHAT more can you ask for...    MORE TO COME


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

cant wait, anything going on for the friday and saturday before the picnic? im definitely getting a hotel and staying around chicago the whole weekend, need to organize a cruise through the city :biggrin:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 2 2004, 02:03 AM
> *cant wait, anything going on for the friday and saturday before the picnic? im definitely getting a hotel and staying around chicago the whole weekend, need to organize a cruise through the city :biggrin:*


 I know a grip of people will be going down to WI the day before, i am, you know how it is, always have some rides to work on last minute. might as well do it down there, and not have to drive in the morning. :biggrin:


----------



## Michelle_1986 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Mar 2 2004, 09:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Mar 2 2004, 09:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigLinc_@Mar 2 2004, 02:03 AM
> *cant wait, anything going on for the friday and saturday before the picnic? im definitely getting a hotel and staying around chicago the whole weekend, need to organize a cruise through the city  :biggrin:*


I know a grip of people will be going down to WI the day before, i am, you know how it is, always have some rides to work on last minute. might as well do it down there, and not have to drive in the morning. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
are you guys gonna have a wet t-shirt contest i won 2 year's ago


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

it depends, if i can find a good amount of girls who are down, then why not.


----------



## Michelle_1986 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 2 2004, 10:00 PM
> *it depends, if i can find a good amount of girls who are down, then why not. *


 i got about 4 girls who will do it


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  get at me 



Last edited by Silver at Mar 2 2004, 10:10 PM


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michelle_1986+Mar 2 2004, 11:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Michelle_1986 @ Mar 2 2004, 11:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Mar 2 2004, 10:00 PM
> *it depends, if i can find a good amount of girls who are down, then why not. *


i got about 4 girls who will do it[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michelle_1986+Mar 2 2004, 09:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Michelle_1986 @ Mar 2 2004, 09:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Mar 2 2004, 10:00 PM
> *it depends, if i can find a good amount of girls who are down, then why not. *


i got about 4 girls who will do it[/b][/quote]
:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES+Mar 3 2004, 05:31 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (WICKEDSTYLES @ Mar 3 2004, 05:31 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## Michelle_1986 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jeSSe96_@Mar 3 2004, 01:06 PM
> * *


 Jesse will you be there?


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Mar 3 2004, 01:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Mar 3 2004, 01:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:[/b][/quote]







:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:







:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey HICK you like


:0 :0 :0


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 3 2004, 04:09 PM
> *Hey HICK you like
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michelle_1986+Mar 3 2004, 02:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Michelle_1986 @ Mar 3 2004, 02:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--jeSSe96_@Mar 3 2004, 01:06 PM
> *  *


Jesse will you be there?[/b][/quote]
:0 WTF


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub+Mar 3 2004, 06:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (solitoscarclub @ Mar 3 2004, 06:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 WTF[/b][/quote]
:dunno: Any body know this chick?I think I know who it might be but who knows


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 3 2004, 06:09 PM
> *Hey HICK you like
> 
> 
> ...


very nice !! 
I really like that color too .





Last edited by WICKEDSTYLES at Mar 3 2004, 07:12 PM


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES+Mar 3 2004, 05:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (WICKEDSTYLES @ Mar 3 2004, 05:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--NIMSTER64_@Mar 3 2004, 06:09 PM
> *Hey HICK you like
> 
> 
> ...


very nice !! 
I really like that color too .[/b][/quote]
R.O. - Florida..... :biggrin: 



Last edited by cruize1 at Mar 5 2004, 06:15 AM


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruize1+Mar 5 2004, 08:14 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cruize1 @ Mar 5 2004, 08:14 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


R.O. - Florida..... :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
yes yes that color is nasty i like it


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Mar 5 2004, 08:14 AM
> *
> 
> R.O. - Florida..... :biggrin:*


i got nothing but luv for ROLLERZ . 



Last edited by WICKEDSTYLES at Mar 5 2004, 04:26 PM


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES+Mar 5 2004, 01:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (WICKEDSTYLES @ Mar 5 2004, 01:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--cruize1_@Mar 5 2004, 08:14 AM
> *
> 
> R.O. - Florida..... :biggrin:*


i got nothing but luv for ROLLERZ .[/b][/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruize1+Mar 5 2004, 07:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cruize1 @ Mar 5 2004, 07:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:[/b][/quote]


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

hey man what happen to my flyer :angry:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 23 2004, 11:16 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1074029467.jpg


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

nim they must have deleted the post your picture was in


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES_@Mar 7 2004, 08:56 PM
> *nim they must have deleted the post your picture was in *


 I guess I have to get ot from Darrin


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

What was it that your trying to post Nim.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Mar 8 2004, 10:54 AM
> *What was it that your trying to post Nim.*


 our flyer


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

I'll post it up when I get home.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Mar 8 2004, 02:15 PM
> *I'll post it up when I get home.*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Mar 8 2004, 11:11 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks rich I was just about to do it.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Good looking out


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Its almost done


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

heres the exact address:

Your Destination:
Great Lakes Dragaway
18411 1st St, PO Box 7
Union Grove, WI 53182
262-878-3783


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Mar 8 2004, 09:46 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Mar 8 2004, 09:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--61bckbmbr_@Mar 8 2004, 10:54 AM
> *What was it that your trying to post Nim.*


our flyer[/b][/quote]
Do you need some made? Let me know and I'll help you out!


----------



## Michelle_1986 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Equipped Customs_@Mar 11 2004, 04:05 PM
> *heres the exact address:
> 
> Your Destination:
> ...


 i cant wait it should be alot of fun :biggrin: im bringing all my girls with me


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michelle_1986+Mar 12 2004, 03:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Michelle_1986 @ Mar 12 2004, 03:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Equipped Customs_@Mar 11 2004, 04:05 PM
> *heres the exact address:
> 
> Your Destination:
> ...


i cant wait it should be alot of fun :biggrin: im bringing all my girls with me[/b][/quote]
Str8...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1+Mar 12 2004, 06:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cruize1 @ Mar 12 2004, 06:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Str8...
[/b][/quote]
:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699+Mar 12 2004, 12:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Freddie699 @ Mar 12 2004, 12:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you need some made? Let me know and I'll help you out!
[/b][/quote]
 THANKS CARNAL WHAT EVER YOU GOT WE WILL AGRADESER


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Mar 13 2004, 02:54 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Mar 13 2004, 02:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: :twak: :twak:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

dayum 34 pages.... waddup peeps  the date is getting closer


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 13 2004, 07:46 PM
> *dayum 34 pages.... waddup peeps  the date is getting closer  *


 You got your shit hitting?


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Mar 13 2004, 01:54 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Mar 13 2004, 01:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: :twak: :twak:[/b][/quote]
:uh:


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruize1+Mar 13 2004, 11:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cruize1 @ Mar 13 2004, 11:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:[/b][/quote]
:thumbsdown:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johngotti+Mar 14 2004, 12:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (johngotti @ Mar 14 2004, 12:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsdown:[/b][/quote]
We don't want to see her nor her girls


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

fuck it im not going to the chicago picnic. :angry: 





































oh yeah because its not in chicago :biggrin: sorry im bored


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

sorry to say cp and joe (single pump regal )will be attending
the denver lowrider show the week end of the picnic.


hopefully WESTSIDE will be attending with a few "other "cars.

look forward to seeing all the shit talkers out there.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

all you have to do is look in the mirror and not waste the trip :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 14 2004, 11:56 PM
> *all you have to do is look in the mirror and not waste the trip :biggrin: *


 i do it all for the kids......hahahahahahahaha


your silly jimmaaaayyy. what up?


dont worry if i don't have my shit done i wont be talkin shit this year , last year was just practice. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

not much just getting ready for summer


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Mar 13 2004, 01:56 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Mar 13 2004, 01:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 THANKS CARNAL WHAT EVER YOU GOT WE WILL AGRADESER [/b][/quote]
Ok, cool! Will you like me to take out of here or will you like to sand me something? I'll give them to you a the next meeting.


----------



## Michelle_1986 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 10 2004, 10:42 PM
> *
> 
> Its almost done   *


 Hi silver :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michelle_1986+Mar 15 2004, 02:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Michelle_1986 @ Mar 15 2004, 02:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Mar 10 2004, 10:42 PM
> *
> 
> Its almost done     *


Hi silver :wave:[/b][/quote]
Go away :uh:


----------



## Michelle_1986 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Mar 15 2004, 01:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Mar 15 2004, 01:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go away :uh:[/b][/quote]
:uh: you go away


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michelle_1986+Mar 15 2004, 02:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Michelle_1986 @ Mar 15 2004, 02:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: you go away[/b][/quote]
Hey silver keep this bitch on check :angry:


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Mar 15 2004, 04:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Mar 15 2004, 04:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey silver keep this bitch on check :angry:[/b][/quote]
:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Mar 15 2004, 02:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Mar 15 2004, 02:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey silver keep this bitch on check :angry:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao:


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Mar 15 2004, 03:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Mar 15 2004, 03:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey silver keep this bitch on check :angry:[/b][/quote]
Silver hittin that ass on Michelle NIM :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Last edited by johngotti at Mar 15 2004, 07:42 PM


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michelle_1986+Mar 15 2004, 01:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Michelle_1986 @ Mar 15 2004, 01:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Mar 10 2004, 10:42 PM
> *
> 
> Its almost done     *


Hi silver :wave:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: heyyy....  :wave: :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Mar 15 2004, 07:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Mar 15 2004, 07:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: heyyy....  :wave: :wave:[/b][/quote]
don't say hi :angry:


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 3 2004, 01:45 AM
> *
> I know a grip of people will be going down to WI the day before*


i know a grip too..wonder if its the same grip  :biggrin:  
:roflmao: @NIM 



Last edited by goldilocs at Mar 16 2004, 02:18 PM


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs+Mar 16 2004, 11:17 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (goldilocs @ Mar 16 2004, 11:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Mar 3 2004, 01:45 AM
> *
> I know a grip of people will be going down to WI the day before*


i know a grip too..wonder if its the same grip  :biggrin:  
:roflmao: @NIM[/b][/quote]
 love you sweety :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs+Mar 16 2004, 10:17 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (goldilocs @ Mar 16 2004, 10:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Mar 3 2004, 01:45 AM
> *
> I know a grip of people will be going down to WI the day before*


i know a grip too..wonder if its the same grip  :biggrin:  
:roflmao: @NIM[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: 

GRIP THIS!!!!!!!    :biggrin:


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Mar 15 2004, 03:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Mar 15 2004, 03:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey silver keep this bitch on check :angry:[/b][/quote]
yea Silver, keep your Bicth on check..........


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_loca21+Mar 17 2004, 04:22 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lil_loca21 @ Mar 17 2004, 04:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea Silver, keep your Bicth on check..........[/b][/quote]
BUSTED :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH+Mar 17 2004, 09:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RICH @ Mar 17 2004, 09:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUSTED :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
:0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH+Mar 17 2004, 09:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RICH @ Mar 17 2004, 09:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUSTED :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: shit I was just playing around :0


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Mar 17 2004, 09:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Mar 17 2004, 09:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: shit I was just playing around :0 [/b][/quote]


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil_loca21+Mar 17 2004, 10:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lil_loca21 @ Mar 17 2004, 10:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/b][/quote]


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Mar 13 2004, 08:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Mar 13 2004, 08:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--gold cutt 84_@Mar 13 2004, 07:46 PM
> *dayum 34 pages.... waddup peeps    the date is getting  closer   *


You got your shit hitting? [/b][/quote]
shhhhhhhhhhh! what up nim


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH+Mar 17 2004, 08:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RICH @ Mar 17 2004, 08:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUSTED :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
:cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Mar 17 2004, 10:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Mar 17 2004, 10:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
My bad homie I was just messin


----------



## Michelle_1986 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Mar 17 2004, 09:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Mar 17 2004, 09:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bad homie I was just messin [/b][/quote]
Your a jerk I don't know him.Now you got him introuble :angry:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:cheesy: :biggrin: its all good


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michelle_1986+Mar 17 2004, 10:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Michelle_1986 @ Mar 17 2004, 10:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your a jerk I don't know him.Now you got him introuble :angry:[/b][/quote]
fuck you scank :angry:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Mar 17 2004, 09:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Mar 17 2004, 09:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck you scank :angry:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao:


----------



## Michelle_1986 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Mar 17 2004, 10:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Mar 17 2004, 10:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck you scank :angry:[/b][/quote]
you wish you could ass wipe :angry:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

whats crackin chi-town. i need hotel rooms close to the show 
halla bac


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Mar 18 2004, 09:28 AM
> *whats crackin chi-town. i need hotel rooms close to the show
> halla bac*


 T.B.A. whats up dawg


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

10 dubb were waiting on the list now will let you know.


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

right on dirty :biggrin: 
anything crackin on july4th weekend im gona be up there that whole week


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Mar 18 2004, 10:08 AM
> *right on dirty :biggrin:
> anything crackin on july4th weekend im gona be up there that whole week*


 There is always something going on that week, let me know, I don't know if I'll be in Chicago or not so let me know. I'm working on moving to Atlanta but don't know when yet.


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Mar 16 2004, 03:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Mar 16 2004, 03:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 love you sweety :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
love you too! :biggrin:  

FYI....THE TITTIE BARS ARE NEAR THE AIRPORT..NOT FAR FROM MY PARTY AND THE PICNIC....JUST SHARING...CUZ SHARING IS CARING :biggrin: OOOO WEEEE..THIS IS GOING TO BE A FUN FILLED WEEKEND! :biggrin: EMPHASIS ON THE "F"


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs+Mar 18 2004, 08:30 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (goldilocs @ Mar 18 2004, 08:30 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love you too! :biggrin:  

FYI....THE TITTIE BARS ARE NEAR THE AIRPORT..NOT FAR FROM MY PARTY AND THE PICNIC....JUST SHARING...CUZ SHARING IS CARING :biggrin: OOOO WEEEE..THIS IS GOING TO BE A FUN FILLED WEEKEND! :biggrin: EMPHASIS ON THE "F"[/b][/quote]
will there be strippers at your party goldie????????????/


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RICH+Mar 18 2004, 02:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RICH @ Mar 18 2004, 02:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will there be strippers at your party goldie????????????/[/b][/quote]
oh im sure there will be :biggrin: professional and non  :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs+Mar 18 2004, 08:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (goldilocs @ Mar 18 2004, 08:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh im sure there will be :biggrin: professional and non  :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

You all heard it hear so come on down  
it's going to be a lay it low orgi :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 18 2004, 04:03 PM
> *You all heard it hear so come on down
> it's going to be a lay it low orgi :biggrin:*


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

remember.....theres no sex in the champagne room :biggrin:  ATLEAST NONE WE CAN SEE...i will keep my eyes closed..i know we got some str8 freaks making their way to wisconsin..and i think nim means...come on up  it will be a party to remember...those of you messaging me i need a real first name to put down...unless the owner allows me to have you guys gain entrance with nicknames..ill let you know...nim...i cant beileve you said orgy...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Mar 18 2004, 06:59 PM
> *remember.....theres no sex in the champagne room :biggrin:  ATLEAST NONE WE CAN SEE...i will keep my eyes closed..i know we got some str8 freaks making their way to wisconsin..and i think nim means...come on up  it will be a party to remember...those of you messaging me i need a real first name to put down...unless the owner allows me to have you guys gain entrance with nicknames..ill let you know...nim...i cant beileve you said orgy...LOL :biggrin:*


 thats just me and you a 2 people orgy :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Mar 18 2004, 05:59 PM
> *remember.....theres no sex in the champagne room :biggrin:  ATLEAST NONE WE CAN SEE...i will keep my eyes closed..i know we got some str8 freaks making their way to wisconsin..and i think nim means...come on up  it will be a party to remember...those of you messaging me i need a real first name to put down...unless the owner allows me to have you guys gain entrance with nicknames..ill let you know...nim...i cant beileve you said orgy...LOL :biggrin:*


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: I LIKEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michelle_1986 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Mar 18 2004, 05:59 PM
> *remember.....theres no sex in the champagne room :biggrin:  ATLEAST NONE WE CAN SEE...i will keep my eyes closed..i know we got some str8 freaks making their way to wisconsin..and i think nim means...come on up  it will be a party to remember...those of you messaging me i need a real first name to put down...unless the owner allows me to have you guys gain entrance with nicknames..ill let you know...nim...i cant beileve you said orgy...LOL :biggrin:*


 Silver is first then the party starts


----------



## Michelle_1986 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Mar 18 2004, 09:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Mar 18 2004, 09:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--goldilocs_@Mar 18 2004, 05:59 PM
> *remember.....theres no sex in the champagne room :biggrin:   ATLEAST NONE WE CAN SEE...i will keep my eyes closed..i know we got some str8 freaks making their way to wisconsin..and i think nim means...come on up  it will be a party to remember...those of you messaging me i need a real first name to put down...unless the owner allows me to have you guys gain entrance with nicknames..ill let you know...nim...i cant beileve you said orgy...LOL :biggrin:*


:cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: I LIKEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/b][/quote]
:wave:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michelle_1986+Mar 19 2004, 02:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Michelle_1986 @ Mar 19 2004, 02:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--goldilocs_@Mar 18 2004, 05:59 PM
> *remember.....theres no sex in the champagne room :biggrin:   ATLEAST NONE WE CAN SEE...i will keep my eyes closed..i know we got some str8 freaks making their way to wisconsin..and i think nim means...come on up  it will be a party to remember...those of you messaging me i need a real first name to put down...unless the owner allows me to have you guys gain entrance with nicknames..ill let you know...nim...i cant beileve you said orgy...LOL :biggrin:*


Silver is first then the party starts[/b][/quote]
:cheesy: :cheesy: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Mar 19 2004, 08:35 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 YUUUMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYY

"Hey Goldie i think i dropped my VIP pass, ummmm...can you pick it up for me please, you have to lean forward to get it" 

:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 312RIDERS (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Mar 19 2004, 07:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Mar 19 2004, 07:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RICH_@Mar 19 2004, 08:35 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YUUUMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYY

"Hey Goldie i think i dropped my VIP pass, ummmm...can you pick it up for me please, you have to lean forward to get it" 

:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
DAMN GOLDILOCS LOOKS DAMN FINE


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

ANY WERD OR MO 411 ON DIS PICNIC--IT COMIN UP FAST--


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Mar 19 2004, 07:35 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 


:cheesy:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan_@Mar 20 2004, 12:29 PM
> *ANY WERD OR MO 411 ON DIS PICNIC--IT COMIN UP FAST--*


 go back a few pages you will see some info.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr+Mar 20 2004, 08:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (61bckbmbr @ Mar 20 2004, 08:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SuperMan_@Mar 20 2004, 12:29 PM
> *ANY WERD OR MO 411 ON DIS PICNIC--IT COMIN UP FAST--*


go back a few pages you will see some info.[/b][/quote]
OOOOHHH LLLOOOKK D RESPONDED :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## Michelle_1986 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER+Mar 20 2004, 12:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HUEY HEFNER @ Mar 20 2004, 12:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RICH_@Mar 19 2004, 07:35 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 


:cheesy: 


[/b][/quote]
hey hue whats up baby you ready to mingle?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

OH its geting hot  VIPs are limited call in for your spot    and for all the venders call for price


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Mar 9 2004, 03:11 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bump :biggrin: 



Last edited by goldilocs at Mar 21 2004, 12:04 PM


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 21 2004, 03:26 AM
> *OH its geting hot  VIPs are limited call in for your spot    and for all the venders call for price   *


 is my vip spot reserved? :biggrin:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

is o'hare or midway closer to the show
soudslike its gonna be crackin up therrrrrre!!!!!
cant wait


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

I would say O'Hare, cuz you can jump on 294 from there and head north to Wisconsin, MidWay is more South of the city.  

And it will be crackkkin homie. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

Milwaukee airport is the closest about 30 minutes.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Where is everybody going to be staying?! :biggrin: I need to make reservations! :biggrin:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

Yes you do Timmmyyyyyyyy Get a room for me and Dee... let me know.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW8TE_@Mar 23 2004, 02:59 PM
> *Yes you do Timmmyyyyyyyy Get a room for me and Dee... let me know.*


 I am on it!!  I got the address I just wanna know where evrybody else is going to be! :biggrin:  We will go up Saturday and come back on Sunday night after the show!


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

That will work....


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

WHAT CITY DO YA'LL RECOMEND RACINE OR KENOSHA


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Mar 23 2004, 03:27 PM
> *WHAT CITY DO YA'LL RECOMEND RACINE OR KENOSHA*


 Kenosha, ther are some hotels on highway 50 like two exits from the track, I'm waitng for the names.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

We will have names of hotels real soon, hopefully by this weekend. we will get back to you guys asap.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 24 2004, 09:48 PM
> *We will have names of hotels real soon, hopefully by this weekend. we will get back to you guys asap. *


 Thanks Silver and Darin!!!  Just let us know!! :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Mar 24 2004, 09:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Mar 24 2004, 09:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Mar 24 2004, 09:48 PM
> *We will have names of hotels real soon, hopefully by this weekend. we will get back to you guys asap.  *


Thanks Silver and Darin!!!  Just let us know!! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
no problem...ill prolly holla at you later to get more info on that picnic up there in a few weeks. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Mar 24 2004, 10:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Mar 24 2004, 10:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem...ill prolly holla at you later to get more info on that picnic up there in a few weeks. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
Cool I hope you can come down and hang out!! I will hook you up with some food off the grill homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Mar 24 2004, 09:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Mar 24 2004, 09:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool I hope you can come down and hang out!! I will hook you up with some food off the grill homie!! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Mar 24 2004, 10:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Mar 24 2004, 10:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool I hope you can come down and hang out!! I will hook you up with some food off the girl homie!! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Damn off the girl that sounds good :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Mar 25 2004, 05:31 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Mar 25 2004, 05:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn off the girl that sounds good :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
Dammit Nim switching my words around!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1 Bad 71 (Jun 6, 2003)

CAN SOMEONE PM ME WITH ENTRY INFO. THIS POST IS JUST TO DAMN LONG TO READ. I LIVE 10 FROM THERE AND I WANT TO GET IN ON THE ACTION. THANX :biggrin:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 Bad 71_@Mar 25 2004, 07:36 PM
> *CAN SOMEONE PM ME WITH ENTRY INFO. THIS POST IS JUST TO DAMN LONG TO READ. I LIVE 10 FROM THERE AND I WANT TO GET IN ON THE ACTION. THANX :biggrin:*


 im a little slow ya,ll do we got to pre register or do we just show up and its on? one other thing can we unload a semi car hauler a the race track,some of ya,ll know but were bringin' one of the hottest and cleanest rag on the planet ,with bumpers  :biggrin: 
im gettin alittle amped up can u tell


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

There is no pre register. heres the run down again. At the track that day they are having our picnic which will be your typical laid back, clown around, cook, drink, talk shit, and hop. We will be giving special awards out, no judgeing, just awards that the I and M will give out. There will be cash for hopping. we are still working on that but if everything goes right it will be a nice amount. Also at the track next to the area they reserved for us there is a car show. Lowriders, Suv's, euros, whatever you have. If you want to do the show you can park over there and hang out with us at the picnic, there is also a sound off competition, and bikini contest. Also a dj playing, and of course there will be drag racing,it is an import drag race but not limited to imports only so, if yall have other cars you wanna race you can. Once you pay to get your car in the area you can go to everything there is no extra charge to join the show or soundoff, there is a charge to race. It is $10 per car to get into the area, plus admission per person, which we are still waiting on. I know yall are used to free picnics but the good thing is we will be on private property so we don't have to worry about the police, and some trophys will be given out and the hop money should be kind of big. Please don't ask us about the show and soundoff cause I know nothing about that, all we are taking care off is the picnic. We might even raffle off a few things. And there is no special parking(VIP), except for area blocked off for Majestics and Individuals cars. There is free parking for spectators outside the area, but you will still have to pay for admission. hope that helps yall. 



Last edited by 61bckbmbr at Mar 26 2004, 09:38 AM


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

alright dirty that pretty much sumz it up butone last thing what about the car hauler is ther a place for somthing like that, put it like this is the track simular to the black sunday track if it is we're cool -good lookin' out D, i wont ask another question until that sunday which will be where'z the liquor when i run out :biggrin: can you byob


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

You can BYOB and BYOG ..there will be consession stands there too with food and liqour if anyone doesnt want to bring anything, and everyone happens to run out. IM pretty sure you can bring your trailer in. but we will find out for sure, dont want to say any wrong info...or you can leave it at the hotel and drive it.


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

alright im thru til july  thanx homie


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

There is plent of room for trailers at the track, The Grove is no way the size of Gateway but ther is plenty of room for trailer parking.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

where are the Individuals staying at?


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Mar 29 2004, 10:59 AM
> *There is plent of room for trailers at the track, The Grove is no way the size of Gateway but ther is plenty of room for trailer parking.*


 i-ite D!


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Mar 29 2004, 11:26 PM
> *where are the Individuals staying at?*


I think everybody gonna stay at the days inn in Niles where they stayed last year and then drive to the picnic Sunday morning about a 45 minute drive. Like I said before If I still living where I am I wanna do something for the club at my house, but the way it's looking I might not, cause I'm putting my house on the market in a couple of weeks, If I do we will have something at my boys house down the street, or maybe have a hospitality suite at the hotel. 



Last edited by 61bckbmbr at Mar 30 2004, 10:11 AM


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

Take some nice pics for us


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr+Mar 30 2004, 11:09 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (61bckbmbr @ Mar 30 2004, 11:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LTD RIDIN'_@Mar 29 2004, 11:26 PM
> *where are the Individuals staying at?*


I think everybody gonna stay at the days inn in Niles where they stayed last year and then drive to the picnic Sunday morning about a 45 minute drive. Like I said before If I still living where I am I wanna do something for the club at my house, but the way it's looking I might not, cause I'm putting my house on the market in a couple of weeks, If I do we will have something at my boys house down the street, or maybe have a hospitality suite at the hotel.[/b][/quote]
DAMN ITS LIKE THAT


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Mar 30 2004, 10:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Mar 30 2004, 10:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN ITS LIKE THAT [/b][/quote]
You know yall welcome, shit whoever's in town can come.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr+Mar 31 2004, 12:21 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (61bckbmbr @ Mar 31 2004, 12:21 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know yall welcome, shit whoever's in town can come.[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: I know just mess'n


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

*"TERMINAL ISLAND" MIDWEST STYLE- MAJESTICS AND INDIVIDUALS PICNIC CHICAGO JULY 11TH 2004, GREATLAKES DRAGWAY, UNION GROVE WI.*














Last edited by johngotti at Mar 31 2004, 02:28 PM


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johngotti_@Mar 31 2004, 02:27 PM
> *"TERMINAL ISLAND" MIDWEST STYLE- MAJESTICS AND INDIVIDUALS PICNIC CHICAGO JULY 11TH 2004, GREATLAKES DRAGWAY, UNION GROVE WI. and THERE WILL BE A SPECIAL GUEST APPEARING
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johngotti+Mar 31 2004, 04:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (johngotti @ Mar 31 2004, 04:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--johngotti_@Mar 31 2004, 02:27 PM
> *"TERMINAL ISLAND" MIDWEST STYLE- MAJESTICS AND INDIVIDUALS PICNIC CHICAGO JULY 11TH 2004, GREATLAKES DRAGWAY, UNION GROVE WI. and THERE WILL BE A SPECIAL GUEST APPEARING
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

[









:biggrin: 



Last edited by johngotti at Apr 1 2004, 03:34 PM


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johngotti_@Apr 1 2004, 03:33 PM
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/av-6460.gif[/IMG]



































[/QUOTE]


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johngotti_@Apr 1 2004, 04:13 PM
> *]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...52330.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/av-6460.gif[/IMG]
> ...


*







*[/quote]


----------



## Michelle_1986 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johngotti_@Apr 1 2004, 04:38 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*







*[/quote]
whatever with you MR.JOHN GOTTI I'm goona the main attraction @ the show/picnic I cant wait to chill with all my babys

cruize1 I love ya


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michelle_1986_@Apr 1 2004, 08:03 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
whatever with you MR.JOHN GOTTI I'm goona the main attraction @ the show/picnic I cant wait to chill with all my babys

cruize1 I love ya 







*[/quote]
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Did you get any Hotel Info Silver or Darin?!


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

yea one of my members gave me a list and I left it in my wifes truck and I think she through it out I'll check tomorrow 



Last edited by 61bckbmbr at Apr 1 2004, 09:29 PM


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Apr 1 2004, 10:28 PM
> *yea one of my members gave me a list and I left it in my wifes truck and I think she through it out I'll check tomorrow*


  
Dammit!
Silver hit me up too!  But no list yet!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

IM TAKING A HOPPER TO SERVE ANY BODY IN TH MIDWEST,,CARS ONLY PLEASE,,NO TRUCKS,,,,,,,,,5000.00 ON THE HOOD


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Apr 1 2004, 10:20 PM
> *IM TAKING A HOPPER TO SERVE ANY BODY IN TH MIDWEST,,CARS ONLY PLEASE,,NO TRUCKS,,,,,,,,,5000.00 ON THE HOOD*


 Are Bumper's optional? :uh: :dunno:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Apr 1 2004, 11:20 PM
> *IM TAKING A HOPPER TO SERVE ANY BODY IN TH MIDWEST,,CARS ONLY PLEASE,,NO TRUCKS,,,,,,,,,5000.00 ON THE HOOD*


 Will it have bumpers?! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

MUST HAVE BUMPERS


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Apr 1 2004, 10:50 PM
> *MUST HAVE BUMPERS*


 Will it sit "low" in the back??? :uh: :dunno:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

will it have standards :dunno:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Apr 1 2004, 09:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Apr 1 2004, 09:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RICH_@Apr 1 2004, 10:50 PM
> *MUST HAVE BUMPERS*


Will it sit "low" in the back??? :uh: :dunno:[/b][/quote]
ill especially be looking for you


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

or a 6 cylinder

















or a couple extra thousand pounds of weight











or a reverse 4 link so you cant drive around the block














or a second switch when the car is landed on the back bumper you can raise it higher














or big ass balloons














well i think thats enough for now


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 1 2004, 11:23 PM
> *or a 6 cylinder
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

you just described your car :uh:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RICH+Apr 1 2004, 11:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RICH @ Apr 1 2004, 11:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill especially be looking for you[/b][/quote]
I can jump pretty high with my nike's on!!!!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sorry i didnt know what keeping it real was when i started, but at least i didnt forget 10 years later



























jk :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Apr 1 2004, 09:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Apr 1 2004, 09:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can jump pretty high with my nike's on!!!!!!![/b][/quote]
whitemen cant jump :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

gotcha there pimpin


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RICH+Apr 1 2004, 11:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RICH @ Apr 1 2004, 11:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whitemen cant jump :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
  



















Jimmy that applies to you too! :cheesy:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

well yeah im fat to so that doesnt help


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

jimmy is from iraq ,,,he aint white


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Apr 1 2004, 11:38 PM
> *jimmy is from iraq ,,,he aint white*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Apr 1 2004, 09:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Apr 1 2004, 09:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RICH_@Apr 1 2004, 11:38 PM
> *jimmy is from iraq ,,,he aint white*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
:twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

whatever my etheopian friend


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

What cha bring Richy? Your single pump caddy in your avatar that does 60+ inches?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

no


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

The "Def Leppard" monte? :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 1 2004, 09:41 PM
> *whatever my etheopian friend*


 dont get mad my taliban friend,,we just fucking around


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 1 2004, 09:44 PM
> *The "Def Leppard" monte? :cheesy: :roflmao:*


 come on homie you had an ugly lincoln


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

whats the problem did you eat sally strouthers when she came to your country :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 1 2004, 09:46 PM
> *whats the problem did you eat sally strouthers when she came to your country :biggrin:*


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :twak:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RICH+Apr 1 2004, 11:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RICH @ Apr 1 2004, 11:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--big pimpin_@Apr 1 2004, 09:44 PM
> *The "Def Leppard" monte?   :cheesy:  :roflmao:*


come on homie you had an ugly lincoln[/b][/quote]
That was "only for funerals"!!! :uh:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH+Apr 1 2004, 11:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RICH @ Apr 1 2004, 11:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--showandgo_@Apr 1 2004, 09:46 PM
> *whats the problem did you eat sally strouthers when she came to your country :biggrin:*


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :twak:[/b][/quote]
you know the fat white chick always asking to send food to etheopia


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Apr 1 2004, 11:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (showandgo @ Apr 1 2004, 11:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know the fat white chick always asking to send food to etheopia[/b][/quote]
hahahahahaaa :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 1 2004, 11:44 PM
> *The "Def Leppard" monte? :cheesy: :roflmao:*


 shit how about the motley crue malibu


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ok asama bin jimmy


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

go take care of your 7 -11


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Apr 1 2004, 11:20 PM
> *IM TAKING A HOPPER TO SERVE ANY BODY IN TH MIDWEST,,CARS ONLY PLEASE,,NO TRUCKS,,,,,,,,,5000.00 ON THE HOOD*


 They too scared of the big M's car.I had a bet one year and the dude didn't even show up :uh: He would of won cus my car ain't do shit


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

well the way things look would the big m go against the big m


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 3 2004, 03:56 PM
> *well the way things look would the big m go against the big m *


 THATS A FINE :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Apr 1 2004, 10:20 PM
> *IM TAKING A HOPPER TO SERVE ANY BODY IN TH MIDWEST,,CARS ONLY PLEASE,,NO TRUCKS,,,,,,,,,5000.00 ON THE HOOD*


 :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 3 2004, 01:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Apr 3 2004, 01:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RICH_@Apr 1 2004, 11:20 PM
> *IM TAKING A HOPPER TO SERVE  ANY BODY IN TH MIDWEST,,CARS ONLY PLEASE,,NO TRUCKS,,,,,,,,,5000.00 ON THE HOOD*


They too scared of the big M's car.I had a bet one year and the dude didn't even show up :uh: He would of won cus my car ain't do shit [/b][/quote]
bring a street car not a clown ass hopper thats stands up on no bumpers.

we got a cr that lays down .. not just dumps a bit 
i mean lays down. with no extra weight .

do all that and bring your money.and leave the clown shit for cali homie.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Apr 4 2004, 06:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Apr 4 2004, 06:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bring a street car not a clown ass hopper thats stands up on no bumpers.

we got a cr that lays down .. not just dumps a bit 
i mean lays down. with no extra weight .

do all that and bring your money.and leave the clown shit for cali homie.[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lets get ready to rumble :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Apr 4 2004, 09:11 PM
> *
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:*


 i don't know why you say :thumbsdown: 

you guys are the ones always yell KEEP IT REAL 

but hey do your thing rich i like see in that stuff on truucha


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Aight people just got back from Wisconsin, went to go check out the race track location and the closest hotels to the spot. I spoke with the desk clerks at these hotels about the event and the dates..i asked them about rooms for the dates of July 9 thru the 11th....all of these hotels are within 10-15 minutes of the race track, and are located in Kenosha, WI. They told me rooms have already been started to get reserved for the event ...so act quick if you want a room.

*Days Inn-Kenosha
12121 75th Street
Kenosha, WI. 53142
(262)857-2311

Best Western
7220 122nd Ave.
Kenosha, WI. 53142
(262)857-7699

Quality Suites
7206 122nd Ave.
Kenosha , WI. 53142
(262)857-7699*

There are more hotels and motels on that same route, some of them were already booked for that weekend. Another alternative are hotels and motels in Gurnee, IL. just 20-25 minutes to the track, on the Grand Ave. exit. Same exit as Great America. we'll try to get more info on those hotels.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Aight people just got back from Wisconsin, went to go check out the race track location and the closest hotels to the spot. I spoke with the desk clerks at these hotels about the event and the dates..i asked them about rooms for the dates of July 9 thru the 11th....all of these hotels are within 10-15 minutes of the race track, and are located in Kenosha, WI. They told me rooms have already been started to get reserved for the event ...so act quick if you want a room.

*Days Inn-Kenosha
12121 75th Street
Kenosha, WI. 53142
(262)857-2311

Best Western
7220 122nd Ave.
Kenosha, WI. 53142
(262)857-7699

Quality Suites
7206 122nd Ave.
Kenosha , WI. 53142
(262)857-7699*

There are more hotels and motels on that same route, some of them were already booked for that weekend. Another alternative are hotels and motels in Gurnee, IL. just 20-25 minutes to the track, on the Grand Ave. exit. Same exit as Great America. we'll try to get more info on those hotels.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Aight people just got back from Wisconsin, went to go check out the race track location and the closest hotels to the spot. I spoke with the desk clerks at these hotels about the event and the dates..i asked them about rooms for the dates of July 9 thru the 11th....all of these hotels are within 10-15 minutes of the race track, and are located in Kenosha, WI. They told me rooms have already been started to get reserved for the event ...so act quick if you want a room.

*Days Inn-Kenosha
12121 75th Street
Kenosha, WI. 53142
(262)857-2311

Best Western
7220 122nd Ave.
Kenosha, WI. 53142
(262)857-7699

Quality Suites
7206 122nd Ave.
Kenosha , WI. 53142
(262)857-7699*

There are more hotels and motels on that same route, some of them were already booked for that weekend. Another alternative are hotels and motels in Gurnee, IL. just 20-25 minutes to the track, on the Grand Ave. exit. Same exit as Great America. we'll try to get more info on those hotels.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

so silver you got our rooms covered right?


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Damn triple post...lolololol....

directions to the track, very eazy directions...
im pretty sure most of you are going to take 294 or 90 or 94 there, they all meet up anywayz....

*you take 294/94 N. to Wisconsin/Milwaukee...once you start seeing roller coasters thats Great America, that will be on your right side...you are only bout 15-20 min. from the track, thats with not much traffic...once you enter Wisconsin, you will first come up to Kenosha, there are 3 Kenosha exits...after the third exit, start lookin for exit number 337, there will be a sign that says 'Union Grove Racetrack' this exit.....once you get off on Exit 337, turn left on 'Hwy KR' also known as County Line Rd...once you turn left you'll go back under 94 and cruise a strip of lonely lookin road, cruise that road for about 5 minutes and the track will be on your left side...its simple*

After gettin lost 2 times, we finally found it. Lots of room for gas hoppin, and i can tell that there will be a long ass line runnin outside the track to get in...so just follow the cars.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

sounds good bro, making reservations THIS week for me and the homies, cant wait


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Mar 18 2004, 04:59 PM
> *remember.....theres no sex in the champagne room :biggrin:  ATLEAST NONE WE CAN SEE...i will keep my eyes closed..i know we got some str8 freaks making their way to wisconsin..and i think nim means...come on up  it will be a party to remember...those of you messaging me i need a real first name to put down...unless the owner allows me to have you guys gain entrance with nicknames..ill let you know...nim...i cant beileve you said orgy...LOL :biggrin:*


 dont you forget to get me at the airport ma   lol


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 4 2004, 08:47 PM
> *Damn triple post...lolololol....
> 
> directions to the track, very eazy directions...
> ...


 approximately how far is it from the old show, time to get there wise? because i am having a hard time convincing people to drive to much farther for a picnic :angry:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Apr 4 2004, 09:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (showandgo @ Apr 4 2004, 09:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Apr 4 2004, 08:47 PM
> *Damn triple post...lolololol....
> 
> directions to the track, very eazy directions...
> ...


approximately how far is it from the old show, time to get there wise? because i am having a hard time convincing people to drive to much farther for a picnic :angry:[/b][/quote]
if you have to convience them then they didn't come last year 

i will say i hope our pic nic is 1/2 of the chitown 03 

it was the best i've been to


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

shit its tommy and tony and they were there for sure


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

they aren't real riders then smack their asses and gettem on the road


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Apr 4 2004, 06:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Apr 4 2004, 06:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RICH_@Apr 4 2004, 09:11 PM
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:*


i don't know why you say :thumbsdown: 

you guys are the ones always yell KEEP IT REAL 

but hey do your thing rich i like see in that stuff on truucha[/b][/quote]
you must have me confused,,,and we'll have nenes regal just for you


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Apr 4 2004, 08:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (showandgo @ Apr 4 2004, 08:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Apr 4 2004, 08:47 PM
> *Damn triple post...lolololol....
> 
> directions to the track, very eazy directions...
> ...


approximately how far is it from the old show, time to get there wise? because i am having a hard time convincing people to drive to much farther for a picnic :angry:[/b][/quote]
it is about 45 mintues to an 1 hour more, depends on how you drive.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Apr 4 2004, 10:11 PM
> *
> you must have me confused,,,and we'll have nenes regal just  for you*


i may have you confused but you are confused too 



i said bring a car that lays down, it was already proved it would n't lay LOW against the green ls .nenes regal is hot for sure

just looks awefull wieghted on the videos,could be the videos but we will see. 



Last edited by juandik at Apr 4 2004, 10:29 PM


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Apr 4 2004, 10:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Apr 4 2004, 10:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is about 45 mintues to an 1 hour more, depends on how you drive.[/b][/quote]
30 minutes for me


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Apr 4 2004, 09:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Apr 4 2004, 09:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bring a street car not a clown ass hopper thats stands up on no bumpers.

we got a cr that lays down .. not just dumps a bit 
i mean lays down. with no extra weight .

do all that and bring your money.and leave the clown shit for cali homie.[/b][/quote]
You saw my shit now you tell me is it worth it or not?I will be there with the same car but who is going to nose up??????? :uh: I shit money homie and who ever wants it come get it  I do keep it real .what ever you fools want we have :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: so line these bitches up but call them out this week not at the last minute you fools:uh: what do you all want to nose up to??????and how much do you all want to bet??????thats where we *K.I.R.* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




























thats my money :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Apr 4 2004, 07:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Apr 4 2004, 07:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RICH_@Apr 4 2004, 10:11 PM
> *
> you must have me confused,,,and we'll have nenes regal just  for you*


i may have you confused but you are confused too 



i said bring a car that lays down, it was already proved it would n't lay LOW against the green ls .nenes regal is hot for sure

just looks awefull wieghted on the videos,could be the videos but we will see.[/b][/quote]
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: ill be looking for you


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 4 2004, 09:15 PM
> *lets get ready to rumble :biggrin: *


 What you in or what? :uh: THEN RESPECT :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FOOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



show and go to the BIG "M"  oooohhhh I am suposed to stay sssshhhhh on this my bad :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Apr 4 2004, 09:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Apr 4 2004, 09:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you have to convience them then they didn't come last year 

i will say i hope our pic nic is 1/2 of the chitown 03 

it was the best i've been to[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: Your the man JUAN so how many cars are do you have to nose up?The moe the better we do have money invole this time  
and the more booth we book the more money we will have for the hop :cheesy: so if you or any one wants a booth pm me or 61 or silver and we will give you the details :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Last edited by NIMSTER64 at Apr 5 2004, 07:36 PM


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm really not a gambling man.....but if I get off my ass I could stand to make *A LOT* of money at this picnic. :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: 



I prefer braggin rights first and foremost. I'd rather have a person's pride then their money. :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

big rich,, i will be the fat white guy..(oh wait thats don't help)

i'll be yellin westside and wearing a shirt that says JUAN
on the front westside on the back



nimster i think we got few coming out no cp or joes black regal though(lrm denver show)hopefully
my single pump 73 chevyimpala will be done .


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Apr 4 2004, 09:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Apr 4 2004, 09:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is about 45 mintues to an 1 hour more, depends on how you drive.[/b][/quote]
silver we will be in lowriders which mean 2 more hours and nim you are killing me. take what we have and its all good


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 5 2004, 01:32 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  TIGGGHHHHTTTTT..... and also to remind everyone, if anyone wants to get a booth for their business or advertising purposes...hit either me, Nim, or 61 (Darrin) for more details.


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

*SILVER OR NIMSTER MY BOYZ EL CHIVO & DJPAYBACK GARCIA WOULD LIKE TO SELL CD'S @ THE SHOW HOW MUCH ARE THE BOOTH'S*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by johngotti_@Apr 6 2004, 07:43 AM
> *SILVER OR NIMSTER MY BOYZ EL CHIVO & DJPAYBACK GARCIA WOULD LIKE TO SELL CD'S @ THE SHOW HOW MUCH ARE THE BOOTH'S
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH+Apr 6 2004, 10:04 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RICH @ Apr 6 2004, 10:04 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--johngotti_@Apr 6 2004, 07:43 AM
> *FOR THOSE HOPPING YOU MIGHT NOT WANNA GET OWNED!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 4 2004, 09:36 PM
> *
> 
> Days Inn-Kenosha
> ...


 All the above hotels are booked! I booked me a hotel at:
Holiday Inn Gurnee 
847-336-6300  
It is right off of I-94. It is about 23 miles from the track on a main road! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johngotti_@Apr 6 2004, 10:43 AM
> *SILVER OR NIMSTER MY BOYZ EL CHIVO & DJPAYBACK GARCIA WOULD LIKE TO SELL CD'S @ THE SHOW HOW MUCH ARE THE BOOTH'S
> 
> 
> ...


 Pm me the details.Whats he looking for theres different prices.


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Apr 6 2004, 02:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Apr 6 2004, 02:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Apr 4 2004, 09:36 PM
> *
> 
> Days Inn-Kenosha
> ...


All the above hotels are booked! I booked me a hotel at:
Holiday Inn Gurnee 
847-336-6300  
It is right off of I-94. It is about 23 miles from the track on a main road! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
*Is there room for the RAZA to park there boats*


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Latinluv+Apr 5 2004, 12:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Latinluv @ Apr 5 2004, 12:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--goldilocs_@Mar 18 2004, 04:59 PM
> *remember.....theres no sex in the champagne room :biggrin:   ATLEAST NONE WE CAN SEE...i will keep my eyes closed..i know we got some str8 freaks making their way to wisconsin..and i think nim means...come on up  it will be a party to remember...those of you messaging me i need a real first name to put down...unless the owner allows me to have you guys gain entrance with nicknames..ill let you know...nim...i cant beileve you said orgy...LOL :biggrin:*


dont you forget to get me at the airport ma   lol[/b][/quote]
girl we might be coming from cali to wisconsin together :biggrin: ..
HEY SILVER..there is a few more hotels near the airport that are reasonable ..i will be out that way saturday..i shall let you know :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Damn we just scooped those hotels out on Sunday, they told me people were already reserving them, guess they all got booked now...but Gurnee is only bout 20 minutes from the track...so its all good. :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Milwaukee is 30 miles from the track...thats what the sign says when you get off at the track exit...


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 7 2004, 12:02 AM
> *Damn we just scooped those hotels out on Sunday, they told me people were already reserving them, guess they all got booked now...but Gurnee is only bout 20 minutes from the track...so its all good. :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Milwaukee is 30 miles from the track...thats what the sign says when you get off at the track exit...*


  



Last edited by goldilocs at Apr 7 2004, 12:09 AM


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs+Apr 6 2004, 08:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (goldilocs @ Apr 6 2004, 08:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Apr 7 2004, 12:02 AM
> *Damn we just scooped those hotels out on Sunday, they told me people were already reserving them, guess they all got booked now...but Gurnee is only bout 20 minutes from the track...so its all good. :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Milwaukee is 30 miles from the track...thats what the sign says when you get off at the track exit...*


[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Apr 7 2004, 12:10 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Apr 7 2004, 12:10 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  pm me your plans for cinco de mayo


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin: coo


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

when yall headin up that way? friday or saturday?

oh, NIM, hit me up on PM about what we talked about the other day, i tried PM`in u back but your box was full


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Apr 6 2004, 08:59 PM
> *when yall headin up that way? friday or saturday?
> 
> oh, NIM, hit me up on PM about what we talked about the other day, i tried PM`in u back but your box was full *


 we most likely gonna roll up there on Saturday. i dont feel like gettin up on Sunday mornin all early bout it and drivin... :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Apr 7 2004, 12:01 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Apr 7 2004, 12:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigLinc_@Apr 6 2004, 08:59 PM
> *when yall headin up that way? friday or saturday?
> 
> oh, NIM, hit me up on PM about what we talked about the other day, i tried PM`in u back but your box was full *


we most likely gonna roll up there on Saturday. i dont feel like gettin up on Sunday mornin all early bout it and drivin... :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
I'll be up there on Saturday afternoon! :biggrin: I have never been to Wisconsin!


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Apr 6 2004, 11:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Apr 6 2004, 11:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be up there on Saturday afternoon! :biggrin: I have never been to Wisconsin! [/b][/quote]
me either, ill probably go up on saturday morning


anything goin on in chi town on friday night?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc+Apr 7 2004, 12:04 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigLinc @ Apr 7 2004, 12:04 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me either, ill probably go up on saturday morning


anything goin on in chi town on friday night?[/b][/quote]
Where are you staying at Paul?!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc+Apr 6 2004, 10:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigLinc @ Apr 6 2004, 10:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me either, ill probably go up on saturday morning


anything goin on in chi town on friday night?[/b][/quote]
Nothin that i know off, prolly either crusin around, or work on rides last minute...ya know how it is. :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Apr 6 2004, 11:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Apr 6 2004, 11:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you staying at Paul?![/b][/quote]
not sure yet Timmy, my lady works for a hotel chain so shes taking care of that


Silver, i know how that is, my car is in a 1000 pieces right now, i hope i can get it all back together in time, last year it was in pieces getting lifted when the picnic came around :angry:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

[/QUOTE]
MAJESTICS K.C. will be there for sure.

























with alot more than this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

Check out WWW.DROPFEST.COM $5000 cash purse for hydro comp. plus additional $1000 to first to flip it over on the hop and $500 to the first to roll it in the dance 60+ classes and 200+ trophies sat. night entertainment featuring Ying Yang Twins any other ?'s e-mail me at [email protected] ( also it's a good place to flyer your guys show)


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 7 2004, 08:50 AM
> **


*
MAJESTICS K.C. will be there for sure.

























with alot more than this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0*[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Apr 7 2004, 11:46 AM
> *Check out WWW.DROPFEST.COM $5000 cash purse for hydro comp. plus additional $1000 to first to flip it over on the hop and $500 to the first to roll it in the dance 60+ classes and 200+ trophies sat. night entertainment featuring Ying Yang Twins any other ?'s e-mail me at [email protected] ( also it's a good place to flyer your guys show)   *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: Its easy to start your own post :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Last edited by NIMSTER64 at Apr 7 2004, 10:15 PM


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Mar 9 2004, 12:11 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

looks great, cant wait


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 7 2004, 10:18 PM
> * looks great, cant wait*


 Wheres the info homie?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 8 2004, 06:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Apr 8 2004, 06:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--showandgo_@Apr 7 2004, 10:18 PM
> * looks great, cant wait*


Wheres the info homie? [/b][/quote]
just been busy we are going to new york to open the autoshow tomorrow and i have been getting everything ready for that, but i will have it early next week


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Apr 8 2004, 08:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (showandgo @ Apr 8 2004, 08:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just been busy we are going to new york to open the autoshow tomorrow and i have been getting everything ready for that, but i will have it early next week[/b][/quote]
 What do you meen open the auto show?


----------



## Michelle_1986 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 8 2004, 06:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Apr 8 2004, 06:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--showandgo_@Apr 7 2004, 10:18 PM
> * looks great, cant wait*


Wheres the info homie? [/b][/quote]
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

ULTIMATE RIDERS PICNIC,SATURDAY JULY 10TH !!!!

i know it might be pushin' it for some catz but sat. by noon it will be goin' down in st. louis (ULTIATE RIDERS CARS FROM LA) a few new cars in the lou comin' out - kc riders stopin threw on the way to the chi -park is right off the hiway

if you gotta come threw stl stop by and if you want to get 2 picnics in on 1 weekend check us out :thumbsup:





Last edited by 10-dubb at Apr 8 2004, 09:35 PM


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 8 2004, 08:51 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Apr 8 2004, 08:51 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What do you meen open the auto show?[/b][/quote]
the new york autoshow contacted me and said they wanted us to put on a hydraulic exhibition at the opening day ceremonies the the show. so saturday morning at 9 we have 5 cars putting on a demonstration. keeping things positive and moving forward :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Apr 8 2004, 06:57 PM
> *ULTIMATE RIDERS PICNIC,SATURDAY JULY 10TH !!!!
> 
> i know it might be pushin' it for some catz but sat. by noon it will be goin' down in st. louis (ULTIATE RIDERS CARS FROM LA) a few new cars in the lou comin' out - kc riders stopin threw on the way to the chi -park is right off the hiway
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Apr 8 2004, 07:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (showandgo @ Apr 8 2004, 07:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the new york autoshow contacted me and said they wanted us to put on a hydraulic exhibition at the opening day ceremonies the the show. so saturday morning at 9 we have 5 cars putting on a demonstration. keeping things positive and moving forward :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
Shit thats cool exposure keep up the positive image just don't strip :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 8 2004, 08:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Apr 8 2004, 08:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit thats cool exposure keep up the positive image just don't strip :cheesy:  [/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

You guys should think about coming up to Dropfest to flyer your show and get the word out some more we'll be there . Also check out www.dropfest.com $5000 purse for hydro competition $700 for first in each class with an additional $1000 to the first to flip it in the hop and an additional $500 to the first to roll it in the dance also fly / gas hop and highest 3-wheel competitions and not to mention 60+ classes and 200+ trophies and the Ying Yang Twins .  :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Apr 8 2004, 09:51 PM
> *You guys should think about coming up to Dropfest to flyer your show and get the word out some more we'll be there . Also check out www.dropfest.com $5000 purse for hydro competition $700 for first in each class with an additional $1000 to the first to flip it in the hop and an additional $500 to the first to roll it in the dance also fly / gas hop and highest 3-wheel competitions and not to mention 60+ classes and 200+ trophies and the Ying Yang Twins .  :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:*


  cool homie I'm sure it's going to be off the hook pm me with details


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Apr 8 2004, 10:12 PM
> *:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:*


 So at what time are all the rides pulling in from CALIFAS? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 8 2004, 07:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Apr 8 2004, 07:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RICH_@Apr 8 2004, 10:12 PM
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:*


So at what time are all the rides pulling in from CALIFAS? :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
:0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH+Apr 8 2004, 10:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RICH @ Apr 8 2004, 10:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0  [/b][/quote]
COMO QUE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

WESTCOAST RIDAZ SLIDIN UP TO DA MIDWEST TOO--YALL AINT LYIN IS YOU--


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Apr 8 2004, 05:57 PM
> *ULTIMATE RIDERS PICNIC,SATURDAY JULY 10TH !!!!
> 
> i know it might be pushin' it for some catz but sat. by noon it will be goin' down in st. louis (ULTIATE RIDERS CARS FROM LA) a few new cars in the lou comin' out - kc riders stopin threw on the way to the chi -park is right off the hiway
> ...


 its about 41\2 hours from STL to CHI and a hour from chi to the MAJESTICS & INDIVIDUALS picnic


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

its bout 45 minutes from Chicago to the picnic..I-94 straight north.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan_@Apr 8 2004, 10:42 PM
> *WESTCOAST RIDAZ SLIDIN UP TO DA MIDWEST TOO--YALL AINT LYIN IS YOU-- *


 They said they'll be there


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 8 2004, 09:50 PM
> *its bout 45 minutes from Chicago to the picnic..I-94 straight north. *


 thats even better


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb+Apr 8 2004, 11:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (10-dubb @ Apr 8 2004, 11:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Apr 8 2004, 09:50 PM
> *its bout 45 minutes from Chicago to the picnic..I-94 straight north. *


thats even better [/b][/quote]
Get there early doors open early


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

whats up yall checking in from ATL. Nim tell Lisa I'll email her back when I get back in town.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Apr 8 2004, 11:16 PM
> *whats up yall checking in from ATL. Nim tell Lisa I'll email her back when I get back in town.*


 cool we need to talk.or tell eddie or damont to call me


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 8 2004, 09:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Apr 8 2004, 09:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RICH_@Apr 8 2004, 10:12 PM
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:*


So at what time are all the rides pulling in from CALIFAS? :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
as of right now we got 6 ultimate rides touchin' down in STL friday
and then we'll be hittin CHI late sat/early sunday
still got room for two more cars on the car hauler so we could get 8
ya'll got sum cats from the M comin' outta cali?
sounds like this gonna be really real ...............U KNOW!!!!! 



Last edited by 10-dubb at Apr 8 2004, 11:03 PM


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Apr 8 2004, 06:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Apr 8 2004, 06:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  uffin:


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

Amistad C.C.
Aztec Sensasions C.C.
Brown Side C.C.
Chi-Town Big Body’s C.C.
Disillusion C.C.
Don’t be Fooled C.C.
El Barrio C.C.
Individuals C.C. - www.individuals.cc
Just 4 Fun C.C.
L.A.W. C.C.
Majestics C.C. - www.majestics.cc
Members Only C.C.
Nice Dreams C.C.
Old School Members Only C.C.
Originales Four Life C.C.
Perfection C.C.
Psycho Dreams C.C.
Pura Familia C.C. - www.purafamilia.com
Selective Styles C.C. - www.SelectiveStyles.com
Solitos C.C. - www.solitosco.com - www.solitoscarclub.com
Somos Unos C.C. - 
Solow C.C.
South Side Cruiser C.C.
Together C.C.
Untouchables C.C.
Ultimate Seduction C.C.


----------



## SOLITOS RIDER (Mar 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johngotti_@Apr 9 2004, 01:46 PM
> *Amistad C.C.
> Aztec Sensasions C.C.
> Brown Side C.C.
> ...


----------



## lowwagon67 (Mar 15, 2003)

DOWNLOW CUSTOMS C.C. IA WILL BE THERE


----------



## SOLITOS RIDER (Mar 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowwagon67_@Apr 9 2004, 08:43 PM
> *DOWNLOW CUSTOMS C.C. IA WILL BE THERE*


 Should be fun!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

TALKED TO BLVD HYD,,,THEY BRINGING NENES REGAL[MAJESTICS CC],,,,,,,AND 2 CARS FROM MANIACOS


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

shhhhhh


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Apr 9 2004, 09:08 PM
> *TALKED TO BLVD HYD,,,THEY BRINGING NENES REGAL[MAJESTICS CC],,,,,,,AND 2 CARS FROM MANIACOS*


 westcoast riders comin' 2 the middle
now thats a wekend for ya azz!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Apr 9 2004, 10:08 PM
> *TALKED TO BLVD HYD,,,THEY BRINGING NENES REGAL[MAJESTICS CC],,,,,,,AND 2 CARS FROM MANIACOS*


  Say whats up to mofles for me :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 10 2004, 07:06 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Apr 10 2004, 07:06 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RICH_@Apr 9 2004, 10:08 PM
> *TALKED TO BLVD HYD,,,THEY BRINGING NENES REGAL[MAJESTICS CC],,,,,,,AND 2 CARS FROM MANIACOS*


 Say whats up to mofles for me :biggrin:[/b][/quote]


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:0 :uh:


----------



## Michelle_1986 (Feb 27, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SERVING U 2_@Apr 10 2004, 08:37 AM
> *:0 :uh:*


 [email protected] :0 :0


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOLITOS RIDER+Apr 9 2004, 07:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SOLITOS RIDER @ Apr 9 2004, 07:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--johngotti_@Apr 9 2004, 01:46 PM
> *Amistad C.C.
> Aztec Sensasions C.C.
> Brown Side C.C.
> ...


      [/b][/quote]
Twisted Fantasies c.c.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice+Apr 10 2004, 06:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowridercaprice @ Apr 10 2004, 06:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Twisted Fantasies c.c.[/b][/quote]
:uh: :uh: MAJESTICS CC WWW.MAJESTICSCC.COM


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Apr 8 2004, 08:51 PM
> *You guys should think about coming up to Dropfest to flyer your show and get the word out some more we'll be there . Also check out www.dropfest.com $5000 purse for hydro competition $700 for first in each class with an additional $1000 to the first to flip it in the hop and an additional $500 to the first to roll it in the dance also fly / gas hop and highest 3-wheel competitions and not to mention 60+ classes and 200+ trophies and the Ying Yang Twins .  :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kosstheory (May 14, 2003)

After we recover from the STL Midwest Showdown on June 20th. We're going to support our Homies from Ultimate Riders at Riverview Park July 10th. Then we're going to caravan with Ultimate Riders to Chicago. Man this summer is going to be off the chain! Anybody riding to Chicago through Missouri? If you are, Riverview Park is on Riverview Blvd just 2 minutes south of I-270 right before you cross the bridge to Illinois. Anyway, we will probably all pack up and leave Ultimate Riders picnic before it gets dark and hit the road. The caravan itself will be worth seeing on the way to Chicago.


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kosstheory_@Apr 10 2004, 09:44 PM
> *After we recover from the STL Midwest Showdown on June 20th. We're going to support our Homies from Ultimate Riders at Riverview Park July 10th. Then we're going to caravan with Ultimate Riders to Chicago. Man this summer is going to be off the chain! Anybody riding to Chicago through Missouri? If you are, Riverview Park is on Riverview Blvd just 2 minutes south of I-270 right before you cross the bridge to Illinois. Anyway, we will probably all pack up and leave Ultimate Riders picnic before it gets dark and hit the road. The caravan itself will be worth seeing on the way to Chicago. *


 U KNOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH+Apr 10 2004, 08:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RICH @ Apr 10 2004, 08:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh: MAJESTICS CC WWW.MAJESTICSCC.COM[/b][/quote]
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC - STL & LA


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

waddup peeps  :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 12 2004, 12:01 AM
> *waddup peeps  :wave:*


 Whats up homie Is the cutt.Ready? :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

CAN YOU POST A FULL PICTURE OF THAT ORANGE BROUGHAM.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 5 2004, 02:32 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 12 2004, 06:36 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Apr 12 2004, 06:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--NIMSTER64_@Apr 5 2004, 02:32 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/b][/quote]
WHAT IT DO!!?!?!!?!!?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Apr 12 2004, 09:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Apr 12 2004, 09:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT IT DO!!?!?!!?!!?[/b][/quote]
Not it justs looks prety


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Its suposed to say not a thang


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks for posting a picture. is that your car? do you hop it. iwould under stand if you said no looks to nice


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 12 2004, 05:38 PM
> *thanks for posting a picture. is that your car? do you hop it. iwould under stand if you said no looks to nice*


 Never realy tried and when I did it didn't do much :dunno:


----------



## SOLITOS RIDER (Mar 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 12 2004, 06:36 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Apr 12 2004, 06:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--NIMSTER64_@Apr 5 2004, 02:32 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

aw man i cant wait till this show i gotta get my shit together.this will be off the hook.oh yeah nim that ride look good than a mutha it dont have to hop high.even though you lien


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Apr 13 2004, 11:59 AM
> *aw man i cant wait till this show i gotta get my shit together.this will be off the hook.oh yeah nim that ride look good than a mutha it dont have to hop high.even though you lien*


 :cheesy:  Thanks homie.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Apr 13 2004, 10:59 AM
> *aw man i cant wait till this show i gotta get my shit together.this will be off the hook.oh yeah nim that ride look good than a mutha it dont have to hop high.even though you lien*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Lookin forward to havin you here in Chi-Town again, along wit a gang load of riderz from Ohio State


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Apr 13 2004, 06:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Apr 13 2004, 06:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--KandyKutty_@Apr 13 2004, 10:59 AM
> *aw man i cant wait till this show i gotta get my shit together.this will be off the hook.oh yeah nim that ride look good than a mutha it dont have to hop high.even though you lien*


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Lookin forward to havin you here in Chi-Town again, along wit a gang load of riderz from Ohio State [/b][/quote]
Oh I can't wait either man it's going to be off the fucken hook


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 8 2004, 10:10 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Damn you all ask to many questions  









 



Last edited by NIMSTER64 at Apr 14 2004, 12:30 AM


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Back to the PICNIC 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## kosstheory (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb+Apr 11 2004, 12:07 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (10-dubb @ Apr 11 2004, 12:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ULTIMATE RIDERS CC - STL & LA [/b][/quote]
314 Gateway Ridaz - STL Three! One! Fo!


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Apr 15 2004, 12:55 AM
> **


 You coming out here homie?


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

Yeah I will be there for shure , dont know if the car will be done or not, I slacked off to much this winter and I have alot to do with little time, but even if it is not done I will be there 



It is going to be a good show to be at with or car or not!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Apr 16 2004, 12:24 AM
> *Yeah I will be there for shure , dont know if the car will be done or not, I slacked off to much this winter and I have alot to do with little time, but even if it is not done I will be there
> 
> 
> ...


 For sure  Tell Dan or justinor Mr.HI CALIBER (YETTY) or yettie to give us a halla.Where are you guy's staing at? Are you all going to the party


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

I have not got any reservations yet and I do not know what they have planned yet , If I cant get something soon then I will just drive are RV up and stay at the park lol


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

I dont know about the part like i said I have not planned any thing yet


----------



## Michelle_1986 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Apr 15 2004, 11:55 PM
> *I dont know about the part like i said I have not planned any thing yet*


 :wave: :wave: hey fat boy how are you doing?I can't wait to get in your ride baby :0 suck suck while you hop hop you dirty white boy :wave: :wave: :angel: :0


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

The car dont hop!! :biggrin: 



Last edited by 82onJUICE at Apr 16 2004, 01:12 AM


----------



## Michelle_1986 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Apr 16 2004, 12:07 AM
> *The car dont hop!! :biggrin:*


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Michelle_1986+Apr 16 2004, 12:30 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Michelle_1986 @ Apr 16 2004, 12:30 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--82onJUICE_@Apr 16 2004, 12:07 AM
> *The car dont hop!! :biggrin:*


[/b][/quote]
But you can still suck suck. :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Michelle_1986 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Apr 16 2004, 12:32 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Apr 16 2004, 12:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you can still suck suck. :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
WWWEEEEE YEA BABY ARE YOU GOING TO BE THERE TOO I COULD HANDEL MORE ThEN ONE LITTLE PEEPEE :0 :0 sucky sucky baby I could put three of you little whiteboys in my mouth and I think like four in mu pussy cat :cheesy: 



Last edited by Michelle_1986 at Apr 16 2004, 12:37 AM


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Michelle_1986+Apr 16 2004, 12:36 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Michelle_1986 @ Apr 16 2004, 12:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WWWEEEEE YEA BABY ARE YOU GOING TO BE THERE TOO I COULD HANDEL MORE ThEN ONE LITTLE PEEPEE :0 :0 sucky sucky baby I could put three of you little whiteboys in my mouth and I think like four in mu pussy cat :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


















LMAO LMAO hahahahahahhaahahahhhaa
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Michelle_1986 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Apr 16 2004, 12:40 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Apr 16 2004, 12:40 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


















LMAO LMAO hahahahahahhaahahahhhaa
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
You could be my big pimp but can you handle me


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Michelle_1986+Apr 16 2004, 12:42 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Michelle_1986 @ Apr 16 2004, 12:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could be my big pimp but can you handle me [/b][/quote]
Your already from "my pocket". Thats a done deal.


----------



## Michelle_1986 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Apr 16 2004, 12:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Apr 16 2004, 12:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your already from "my pocket". Thats a done deal.[/b][/quote]
There must be a hole in it cus you ain't geting shit off my ass you wanabe (in my pants) :cheesy: Come on I want to see what you got you tall ass silly boy


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Michelle_1986+Apr 16 2004, 12:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Michelle_1986 @ Apr 16 2004, 12:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There must be a hole in it cus you ain't geting shit off my ass you wanabe (in my pants) :cheesy: Come on I want to see what you got you tall ass silly boy [/b][/quote]
:uh: :uh: :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: 


This is the most entertainment LIL has given me in a long time. hahahaha


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Vendor Info.

*MAJESTICS & INDIVIDUALS “04”

“THE BEST OF THE MIDWEST II”*

BIGGEST LOWRIDER EVENT IN THE MIDWEST IN 2003 AND IN 2004 WE ARE MAKING IT BIGGER & BETTER. BUT WE NEED YOUR HELP.

GREAT LAKES DRAGWAY WILL BE THE HOST OF OUR EVENT THIS YEAR ON JULY 11TH 2004.GREAT LAKES IS LOCTED IN UNION GROVE WI. OFF OF 94 10 MILES FROM THE ILLINOIS/WIS. BORDER.

WE ARE LOOKING FOR SPONSORS FOR OUR EVENT, AND HERE IS WHAT WE HAVE TO OFFER.

1. Name on flyer and 1 free pass $150.00 
2. Name on flyer, 2 free passes, and small vending area $250.00
3. Name on flyer 4 free passes, and large vending area $500.00

WHERE YOU MONEY IS GOING:
AWARDS
HOP MONEY
AND GIVE AWAYS



CONTACTS:
DARIN-INDIVIDUALS (312) 907-5857
NIM- MAJESTICS [email protected] 



Last edited by NIMSTER64 at Apr 19 2004, 06:23 PM


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Vendor Info.

*MAJESTICS & INDIVIDUALS “04”

“THE BEST OF THE MIDWEST II”*

BIGGEST LOWRIDER EVENT IN THE MIDWEST IN 2003 AND IN 2004 WE ARE MAKING IT BIGGER & BETTER. BUT WE NEED YOUR HELP.

GREAT LAKES DRAGWAY WILL BE THE HOST OF OUR EVENT THIS YEAR ON JULY 11TH 2004.GREAT LAKES IS LOCTED IN UNION GROVE WI. OFF OF 94 10 MILES FROM THE ILLINOIS/WIS. BORDER.

WE ARE LOOKING FOR SPONSORS FOR OUR EVENT, AND HERE IS WHAT WE HAVE TO OFFER.

1. Name on flyer and 1 free pass $150.00 
2. Name on flyer, 2 free passes, and small vending area $250.00
3. Name on flyer 4 free passes, and large vending area $500.00

WHERE YOU MONEY IS GOING:
AWARDS
HOP MONEY
AND GIVE AWAYS



CONTACTS:
DARIN-INDIVIDUALS (312) 907-5857
NIM- MAJESTICS [email protected]


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

I just came back from 'Ville' last night, was chillin wit the riders from Westside Lowriders,Immortal, Individuals, UCE, SMB Fab Lab, and other riders from the Ville, and Ohio, etc....

good timesss


before i forget, there has already been a nose to nose hop setup between GoldCutt84 and Kandy Kutty, Single Gate. 2 funny mofos.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 19 2004, 09:35 PM
> *I just came back from 'Ville' last night, was chillin wit the riders from Westside Lowriders,Immortal, Individuals, UCE, SMB Fab Lab, and other riders from the Ville, and Ohio, etc....
> 
> good timesss
> ...


 u kno it :biggrin:   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: rematch and this time im gonna show up late


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty+Apr 20 2004, 08:13 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (KandyKutty @ Apr 20 2004, 08:13 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Apr 19 2004, 09:35 PM
> *I just came back from 'Ville' last night, was chillin wit the riders from Westside Lowriders,Immortal, Individuals, UCE, SMB Fab Lab, and other riders from the Ville, and Ohio, etc....
> 
> good timesss
> ...


u kno it :biggrin:   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: rematch and this time im gonna show up late[/b][/quote]
Let the pairing up begin :cheesy: 
I know green reaper is nosing up to superman
Who els list them all so we have a scedual and shit :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty+Apr 20 2004, 07:13 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (KandyKutty @ Apr 20 2004, 07:13 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Apr 19 2004, 09:35 PM
> *I just came back from 'Ville' last night, was chillin wit the riders from Westside Lowriders,Immortal, Individuals, UCE, SMB Fab Lab, and other riders from the Ville, and Ohio, etc....
> 
> good timesss
> ...


u kno it :biggrin:   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: rematch and this time im gonna show up late[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 16 2004, 08:30 PM
> *Vendor Info.
> 
> MAJESTICS & INDIVIDUALS “04”
> ...


 any body Just pm me


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

whats up yall, I got a new work schedule so I havent had time to come on. Any way yall keep setting hops cause i'm keeping a list of whose talking shit and I'm gonna call yall on it at the picnic so yall shit better be ready.haha


----------



## On Fire (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty+Apr 20 2004, 09:13 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (KandyKutty @ Apr 20 2004, 09:13 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Apr 19 2004, 09:35 PM
> *I just came back from 'Ville' last night, was chillin wit the riders from Westside Lowriders,Immortal, Individuals, UCE, SMB Fab Lab, and other riders from the Ville, and Ohio, etc....
> 
> good timesss
> ...


u kno it :biggrin:   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: rematch and this time im gonna show up late[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Apr 21 2004, 07:27 AM
> *whats up yall, I got a new work schedule so I havent had time to come on. Any way yall keep setting hops cause i'm keeping a list of whose talking shit and I'm gonna call yall on it at the picnic so yall shit better be ready.haha*


 hahahhahahaha Thats great!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Apr 21 2004, 10:01 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Apr 21 2004, 10:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--61bckbmbr_@Apr 21 2004, 07:27 AM
> *whats up yall, I got a new work schedule so I havent had time to come on. Any way yall keep setting hops cause i'm keeping a list of whose talking shit and I'm gonna call yall on it at the picnic so yall shit better be ready.haha*


hahahhahahaha Thats great!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
So what you all bringing down or up?I know you guys have something for the CHI :biggrin:


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

well the pinto with some 22's , singal pump 2 batts 600lbs of fat guys with a gator top will pull up to any thing :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Apr 21 2004, 04:22 PM
> *well the pinto with some 22's , singal pump 2 batts 600lbs of fat guys with a gator top will pull up to any thing :biggrin:*


  :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

It is going to be a good show man cant waite!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Apr 21 2004, 10:58 PM
> *It is going to be a good show man cant waite!!! :biggrin:*


  for sure hey man theres a party the night befor for all the 21 and older crowd you should all check it out


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

I am only 19 but mabe some of the other guys might come i dont know what they all have planned :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Apr 22 2004, 01:59 AM
> *I am only 19 but mabe some of the other guys might come i dont know what they all have planned :biggrin:*


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Apr 21 2004, 07:27 AM
> *whats up yall, I got a new work schedule so I havent had time to come on. Any way yall keep setting hops cause i'm keeping a list of whose talking shit and I'm gonna call yall on it at the picnic so yall shit better be ready.haha*


 D you see rock, WIT THE BURGANDY MC, in ATL


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 21 2004, 06:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Apr 21 2004, 06:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--82onJUICE_@Apr 21 2004, 04:22 PM
> *well the  pinto with some 22's , singal pump 2 batts 600lbs of fat guys with a gator top will pull up to any thing  :biggrin:*


:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: :dunno:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb+Apr 22 2004, 02:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (10-dubb @ Apr 22 2004, 02:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--61bckbmbr_@Apr 21 2004, 07:27 AM
> *whats up yall, I got a new work schedule so I havent had time to come on. Any way yall keep setting hops cause i'm keeping a list of whose talking shit and I'm gonna call yall on it at the picnic so yall shit better be ready.haha*


D you see rock, WIT THE BURGANDY MC, in ATL[/b][/quote]
yea I talked to him but did'nt hook up with him though. We were supposed to hook up but my boy is working on a album with jazze pha so we hung out at the studio and got a little tipsy , so we didnt make it out there.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

sorry i missed you up here in detroit darrin but you can come back for my show in august or sooner


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

thats cool Jimmy, I know the real truth, you did'nt want me to see the lead your putting in the single pump your building. haha. I'm up there all the time but i'm usaully in and out. I might be back up there in a couple of weeks


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Apr 23 2004, 07:31 AM
> *thats cool Jimmy, I know the real truth, you did'nt want me to see the lead your putting in the single pump your building.*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Apr 23 2004, 08:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Apr 23 2004, 08:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--61bckbmbr_@Apr 23 2004, 07:31 AM
> *thats cool Jimmy, I know the real truth, you did'nt want me to see the lead your putting in the single pump your building.*


:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
you can tell our cars dont have lead because they dont work :biggrin: . oh i want everyone to see our shop right now i have 15 impalas (62-64) that we are working on right now. darin you are welcome anytime. as a matter of fact come this weekend there is a show in detroit on sunday


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

found out over the weekend of some other rides that are commin down to the Majestics /Individuals picnic, and they said to let everyone know that pullin up on whoever. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## spincity (Oct 7, 2002)

sounds like fun :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: wusup homie


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Apr 23 2004, 08:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Apr 23 2004, 08:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--61bckbmbr_@Apr 23 2004, 07:31 AM
> *thats cool Jimmy, I know the real truth, you did'nt want me to see the lead your putting in the single pump your building.*


:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
sorry that would be you 2 mando jrs. seriously though cant wait for the show


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Apr 27 2004, 07:51 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (showandgo @ Apr 27 2004, 07:51 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry that would be you 2 mando jrs. seriously though cant wait for the show[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

dont know what your laughing about fat boy.































jk well i wrecked one of our single pumps sunday


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 27 2004, 08:02 AM
> *dont know what your laughing about fat boy.
> 
> 
> ...


 OK slim jim


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

im not fat im just big boned :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOLITOS RIDER+Apr 9 2004, 07:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SOLITOS RIDER @ Apr 9 2004, 07:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--johngotti_@Apr 9 2004, 01:46 PM
> *Amistad C.C.
> Aztec Sensasions C.C.
> Brown Side C.C.
> ...


      [/b][/quote]


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 27 2004, 08:09 AM
> *im  fat and im  big headed  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:*


:0 :cheesy: :cheesy: ok jimmy 



Last edited by RICH at Apr 27 2004, 08:16 AM


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

nice edit hot dog neck


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 26 2004, 03:52 PM
> *found out over the weekend of some other rides that are commin down to the Majestics /Individuals picnic, and they said to let everyone know that pullin up on whoever. :cheesy: :cheesy: *


 share that little bit of information wit us derrrty!!!


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: What-up


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Apr 28 2004, 09:40 PM
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: What-up*


 :0 :0 Whats up homie where have you been?


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 28 2004, 09:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Apr 28 2004, 09:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--green reaper_@Apr 28 2004, 09:40 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: What-up*


:0 :0 Whats up homie where have you been?[/b][/quote]
Working on the Caddy that'll be out this year too.Trying to make time to finish my own shit and tunning the regal.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hell yea you gona show SUPER MAN whats up :cheesy: I can't wait


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

IM READY WHENEVA PLAYA--JUST CUZ I DONT COME ON HERE WRITIN ALL DA TIME DONT MEAN I DONT PEEP OUT WUT GOIN ON--YA KNOW --IM READY WHENEVA YOU IS--


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan_@Apr 28 2004, 10:52 PM
> *IM READY WHENEVA PLAYA--JUST CUZ I DONT COME ON HERE WRITIN ALL DA TIME DONT MEAN I DONT PEEP OUT WUT GOIN ON--YA KNOW --IM READY WHENEVA YOU IS--*


 :0 :0 YEA AIGHT :uh:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

This guy is all talk!

Got a ? for ya!
Are you allowing circus cars hop against ligit riding 
cars? Or whats the your feed back about this?


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

This guy is all talk!

Got a ? for ya!
Are you allowing circus cars hop against ligit riding 
cars? Or whats the your feed back about this?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Apr 28 2004, 11:00 PM
> *This guy is all talk!
> 
> Got a ? for ya!
> ...


 What do you consider a circus car?


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

ah- shit!

D-troit in the house :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 28 2004, 10:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Apr 28 2004, 10:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--green reaper_@Apr 28 2004, 11:00 PM
> *This guy is all talk!
> 
> Got a ? for ya!
> ...


What do you consider a circus car?[/b][/quote]
Noon-clockers,stand-ups,(circus cars)


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

we have to figure that out, cuz i know that shit will start if a "car with a high lockup" goes up against a car with a "normal" lockup...then again , we'll prolly leave it up to the owners of the rides, if they both wanna get down, then let it be.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Apr 28 2004, 11:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Apr 28 2004, 11:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noon-clockers,stand-ups,(circus cars) [/b][/quote]
The classes will be posted as soon as we know how much each class is getting.I don't want to say something then it doesn't go that way


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

DATS RITE DONT FOGET IT EITHA--D-TROIT IN DIS MUTA FUKA--WHY U TALKIN SHIT SHIT FO CAT--I AINT ALL TALK--YOU SEE ME SOONA THAN YOU THINK PLAYA--YOU SEEN MY WHEELZ YA KNO WUT I ROLL--NONE OF THAT BIG TIRE BULLSHIT LIKE YALLZ REGAL--


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan_@Apr 28 2004, 11:10 PM
> *DATS RITE DONT FOGET IT EITHA--D-TROIT IN DIS MUTA FUKA--WHY U TALKIN SHIT SHIT FO CAT--I AINT ALL TALK--YOU SEE ME SOONA THAN YOU THINK PLAYA--YOU SEEN MY WHEELZ YA KNO WUT I ROLL--NONE OF THAT BIG TIRE BULLSHIT LIKE YALLZ REGAL--*


 :0


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

If it dont come down! whats the point in hopping if it dont hop it just stays up. Not one to like :thumbsdown: . Dont mean to insult any one out there I just dont think Its a ligit hoping car.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 28 2004, 10:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Apr 28 2004, 10:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The classes will be posted as soon as we know how much each class is getting.I don't want to say something then it doesn't go that way [/b][/quote]
exactly, classes will be posted soon


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Apr 28 2004, 11:12 PM
> *If it dont come down! whats the point in hopping if it dont hop it just stays up. Not one to like :thumbsdown: . Dont mean to insult any one out there I just dont think Its a ligit hoping car.*


 :0 yea but if you could make a car hit that high and have it come back down then you the man.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 28 2004, 10:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Apr 28 2004, 10:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SuperMan_@Apr 28 2004, 11:10 PM
> *DATS RITE DONT FOGET IT EITHA--D-TROIT IN DIS MUTA FUKA--WHY U TALKIN SHIT SHIT FO CAT--I AINT ALL TALK--YOU SEE ME SOONA THAN YOU THINK PLAYA--YOU SEEN MY WHEELZ YA KNO WUT I ROLL--NONE OF THAT BIG TIRE BULLSHIT LIKE YALLZ REGAL--*


:0[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this fool trips me out...nim alwayz instigating(sp)...lolol :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan_@Apr 28 2004, 10:10 PM
> *DATS RITE DONT FOGET IT EITHA--D-TROIT IN DIS MUTA FUKA--WHY U TALKIN SHIT SHIT FO CAT--I AINT ALL TALK--YOU SEE ME SOONA THAN YOU THINK PLAYA--YOU SEEN MY WHEELZ YA KNO WUT I ROLL--NONE OF THAT BIG TIRE BULLSHIT LIKE YALLZ REGAL--*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

herey;herey!!!!! Surboy making a speach!!!!
Dont worry about my tires fly boy. you keep these # in your mind tonight when you go to sleep 5.20s all day.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Apr 28 2004, 11:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Apr 28 2004, 11:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this fool trips me out...nim alwayz instigating(sp)...lolol :cheesy: :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
Naw man is just I want to see superman fly and come back down :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

he said *5:20's* Fly Boy!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Apr 28 2004, 11:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Apr 28 2004, 11:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SuperMan_@Apr 28 2004, 10:10 PM
> *DATS RITE DONT FOGET IT EITHA--D-TROIT IN DIS MUTA FUKA--WHY U TALKIN SHIT SHIT FO CAT--I AINT ALL TALK--YOU SEE ME SOONA THAN YOU THINK PLAYA--YOU SEEN MY WHEELZ YA KNO WUT I ROLL--NONE OF THAT BIG TIRE BULLSHIT LIKE YALLZ REGAL--*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

herey;herey!!!!! Surboy making a speach!!!!
Dont worry about my tires fly boy. you keep these # in your mind tonight when you go to sleep 5.20s all day.

[/b][/quote]
:0


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 28 2004, 10:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Apr 28 2004, 10:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--green reaper_@Apr 28 2004, 11:12 PM
> *If it dont come down! whats the point in hopping if it dont hop it just stays up. Not one to like :thumbsdown: . Dont mean to insult any one out there I just dont think Its a ligit hoping car.*


:0 yea but if you could make a car hit that high and have it come back down then you the man. [/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: 
I support that


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 28 2004, 10:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Apr 28 2004, 10:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw man is just I want to see superman fly and come back down :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Apr 28 2004, 11:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Apr 28 2004, 11:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
But it has to be in a single bound :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Apr 28 2004, 09:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Apr 28 2004, 09:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SuperMan_@Apr 28 2004, 10:10 PM
> *DATS RITE DONT FOGET IT EITHA--D-TROIT IN DIS MUTA FUKA--WHY U TALKIN SHIT SHIT FO CAT--I AINT ALL TALK--YOU SEE ME SOONA THAN YOU THINK PLAYA--YOU SEEN MY WHEELZ YA KNO WUT I ROLL--NONE OF THAT BIG TIRE BULLSHIT LIKE YALLZ REGAL--*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

herey;herey!!!!! Surboy making a speach!!!!
Dont worry about my tires fly boy. you keep these # in your mind tonight when you go to sleep 5.20s all day.

[/b][/quote]
WACHA MEAN HEREY,HEREY LIKE YOUS ROYALTY OR SOME SHIT--KEEP THAT SHIT IN CHICGO--U AINT SHIT BUT TALK HRE IN DETROIT TOO PLAYA--ASK ANYONE--IMA GET SO HIGH YOU MIGHT AS WELL CALL ME CHRISTOPHER REEVES--


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I Leap tall Hoez in a Single Bound..

I Build My Own Rides...

HAID...The Hater Repellent

Bringin' 2 cans of HAID to a picnic near you

2 Pumps = $1500
12 batteriez= $600
383 Chevy Motor=$1500
13's Wrapped in 155 rubber=$500
Servin' Yo Ass After Talkin All Dat Shit= PRICELESS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Apr 28 2004, 10:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Apr 28 2004, 10:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: 
I support that[/b][/quote]
Alot of spectators dont care about how its done . They only care about how high it can go up. the higher the more support from the crowd(cheres ,cheres) but you and I know whats the real here. So let the games begin!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: he said cristopher reeves nicca!!!! lololololololol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan+Apr 28 2004, 11:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SuperMan @ Apr 28 2004, 11:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WACHA MEAN HEREY,HEREY LIKE YOUS ROYALTY OR SOME SHIT--KEEP THAT SHIT IN CHICGO--U AINT SHIT BUT TALK HRE IN DETROIT TOO PLAYA--ASK ANYONE--IMA GET SO HIGH YOU MIGHT AS WELL CALL ME CHRISTOPHER REEVES--[/b][/quote]
:0 :0


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Apr 28 2004, 10:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Apr 28 2004, 10:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alot of spectators dont care about how its done . They only care about how high it can go up. the higher the more support from the crowd(cheres ,cheres) but you and I know whats the real here. So let the games begin!!! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
very true :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Apr 28 2004, 11:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Apr 28 2004, 11:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alot of spectators dont care about how its done . They only care about how high it can go up. the higher the more support from the crowd(cheres ,cheres) but you and I know whats the real here. So let the games begin!!! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan+Apr 28 2004, 10:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SuperMan @ Apr 28 2004, 10:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WACHA MEAN HEREY,HEREY LIKE YOUS ROYALTY OR SOME SHIT--KEEP THAT SHIT IN CHICGO--U AINT SHIT BUT TALK HRE IN DETROIT TOO PLAYA--ASK ANYONE--IMA GET SO HIGH YOU MIGHT AS WELL CALL ME CHRISTOPHER REEVES--[/b][/quote]
Nah!!

You mean Christipher GGGGGreves on the ass whipen his going to get.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Apr 28 2004, 11:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Apr 28 2004, 11:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah!!

You mean Christipher GGGGGreves on the ass whipen his going to get. [/b][/quote]
:0 :0


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

damnnnnn Supr boy he said he gonna put your car to shame... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 28 2004, 11:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Apr 28 2004, 11:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0[/b][/quote]
wait and another :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 28 2004, 11:30 PM
> *damnnnnn Supr boy he said he gonna put your car to shame... :cheesy: :cheesy:*


 super boy where are you :uh:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

Make sure you wear you super hero outfit fly boy . let yourself be known soo I dont have to look soo hard for you when the time comes ............ and I'll leve as that. 




See you soon budy-boy!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 28 2004, 10:31 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Apr 28 2004, 10:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Apr 28 2004, 11:30 PM
> *damnnnnn Supr boy he said he gonna put your car to shame... :cheesy:  :cheesy:*


super boy where are you :uh:[/b][/quote]
u guys scared him off... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Apr 28 2004, 11:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Apr 28 2004, 11:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u guys scared him off... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
:dunno:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Apr 28 2004, 10:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Apr 28 2004, 10:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u guys scared him off... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
All I'm saying is; he better back that shit up


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Apr 28 2004, 11:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Apr 28 2004, 11:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I'm saying is; he better back that shit up[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: Yea man he beter all this shit talking is giving high blood preasure


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Apr 28 2004, 09:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Apr 28 2004, 09:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u guys scared him off... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
FUK U FOO--I AINT SCARED OF NOONE--YALLZ BETTA BE READY FO TALKIN ALL DAT SHIT--YO ASS PROLLY DONT EVEN GOT A CAR FOO--


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan+Apr 28 2004, 10:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SuperMan @ Apr 28 2004, 10:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUK U FOO--I AINT SCARED OF NOONE--YALLZ BETTA BE READY FO TALKIN ALL DAT SHIT--YO ASS PROLLY DONT EVEN GOT A CAR FOO--[/b][/quote]
FUCK U punk bitch, i got a 93 caddy muthafucker, i aint the one talkin shit on you bitch, dont get mad cuz you gettin busted on, all you gotta do is show up and hop fool :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Apr 28 2004, 11:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Apr 28 2004, 11:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK U punk bitch, i got a 93 caddy muthafucker, i aint the one talkin shit on you bitch, dont get mad cuz you gettin busted on, all you gotta do is show up and hop fool :angry: :angry: :angry:[/b][/quote]
yea what he said :angry:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan+Apr 28 2004, 10:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SuperMan @ Apr 28 2004, 10:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUK U FOO--I AINT SCARED OF NOONE--YALLZ BETTA BE READY FO TALKIN ALL DAT SHIT--YO ASS PROLLY DONT EVEN GOT A CAR FOO--[/b][/quote]
My hands are up fly boy ! OK 'you win! For right now, this Computor is what stands between us all. I hope you have the same kind of attitute when we all meet face to face!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

:wave: what it doooooooooooo!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

superman reminds me of Rock,same attitude, the guy with that brown monte ls,hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 28 2004, 10:48 PM
> *:wave: what it doooooooooooo!*


 you tell me, word on the street is **" :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   
majestics individuals comin quick


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 28 2004, 10:48 PM
> *:wave: what it doooooooooooo!*


 This is a question that shouldnt be asked or answerd. Alot slick niggs (95%) will lie about the hieght.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Apr 28 2004, 09:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Apr 28 2004, 09:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--gold cutt 84_@Apr 28 2004, 10:48 PM
> *:wave: what it doooooooooooo!*


This is a question that shouldnt be asked or answerd. Alot slick niggs (95%) will lie about the hieght. [/b][/quote]
it wasnt a questionits a catch phrase  and the stick tells the truth, and the truth is coming soon 
:biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:0 
It also depends whos behind the stick too


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

and who the stick belongs to


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

true, im saving up for the bribe money...lol


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 28 2004, 11:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Apr 28 2004, 11:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea what he said :angry:[/b][/quote]
anda I do have a car fool


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 28 2004, 10:58 PM
> *and who the stick belongs to*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
fuk'n silver


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

mannnn ive seen sticks that are off by 2-5"...ON PURPOSE.....lololol
:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 28 2004, 10:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Apr 28 2004, 10:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anda I do have a car fool







[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Fukn nice nim
Lets hope to see out in the road


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 28 2004, 11:02 PM
> *mannnn ive seen sticks that are off by 2-5"...ON PURPOSE.....lololol
> :cheesy: :cheesy:*


 Here ! in Chicago ?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 28 2004, 11:59 PM
> *true, im saving up for the bribe money...lol*


 your reading the stick so who you going to bribe? :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Apr 29 2004, 12:03 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Apr 29 2004, 12:03 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Apr 28 2004, 11:02 PM
> *mannnn ive seen sticks that are off by 2-5"...ON PURPOSE.....lololol
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:*


Here ! in Chicago ?[/b][/quote]
:dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Apr 29 2004, 12:02 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Apr 29 2004, 12:02 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Fukn nice nim
Lets hope to see out in the road [/b][/quote]
Yea man all I need is an oil pan some new lugs and power balls  I think I hope :cheesy:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

I say ! Let the crowd decide ,Fuk the stick ,nose to nose.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Apr 28 2004, 11:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Apr 28 2004, 11:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Apr 28 2004, 11:02 PM
> *mannnn ive seen sticks that are off by 2-5"...ON PURPOSE.....lololol
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:*


Here ! in Chicago ?[/b][/quote]
ive never seen it done here in chicago before.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Apr 29 2004, 12:06 AM
> *I say ! Let the crowd decide ,Fuk the stick ,nose to nose. *


 We are having two pits one for nose to nose for braging rights and the other for prize money


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

we are goin to be measurin a hop , because if money is goin to be involved, we are gonna do it fair. then everyone can nose up and have a big ass hop, have the cars land on each other and crush all the switchmen!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 28 2004, 10:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Apr 28 2004, 10:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--gold cutt 84_@Apr 28 2004, 11:59 PM
> *true, im saving up for the bribe money...lol*


your reading the stick so who you going to bribe? :biggrin: :wave:[/b][/quote]
phuck it save myself some money hay silver you hopping my car?  :biggrin: jk


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 28 2004, 11:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Apr 28 2004, 11:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea man all I need is an oil pan some new lugs and power balls  I think I hope :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
Oil pan!!! Do you have solid motor mounts on the caddy?
If I not mistaken those cilynders you have are custom made for those power balls. Can you get them?

Lets get that car on the road


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Apr 28 2004, 10:06 PM
> *I say ! Let the crowd decide ,Fuk the stick ,nose to nose. *


 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Apr 29 2004, 12:11 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Apr 29 2004, 12:11 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oil pan!!! Do you have solid motor mounts on the caddy?
If I not mistaken those cilynders you have are custom made for those power balls. Can you get them?

Lets get that car on the road[/b][/quote]
I'm taking donation to get it back on the road  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84+Apr 28 2004, 11:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (gold cutt 84 @ Apr 28 2004, 11:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


phuck it save myself some money hay silver you hopping my car?  :biggrin: jk[/b][/quote]
no i might get hated on....
















lololol


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

Your not alone


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

ill hop anything that has power....fuk everyone who dont like, Big M never gives a fuk...   :cheesy:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

true.......lololol hey nim dont take much to get ridin again.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 29 2004, 12:16 AM
> *ill hop anything that has power....fuk everyone who dont like, Big M never gives a fuk...   :cheesy:*


 :biggrin: And never will


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

Does this mean you have a car of your own to hop?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 29 2004, 12:16 AM
> *true.......lololol hey nim dont take much to get ridin again. *


 Donations homie thats all it takes  and a couple of buddies to help out


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 28 2004, 10:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Apr 28 2004, 10:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--gold cutt 84_@Apr 29 2004, 12:16 AM
> *true.......lololol hey nim dont take much to get ridin again. *


Donations homie thats all it takes  and a couple of buddies to help out [/b][/quote]
one day thing to check it outif the beers dont set us back! :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Apr 28 2004, 11:17 PM
> *Does this mean you have a car of your own to hop?*


 nope, im cruisin this year. dont got time to build a hopper when im workin 10-12 hrs a day...   ..


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

thats why im down to hop anyone else ride...lololol...and i wont care what is said about it either...lololololol


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Apr 28 2004, 11:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Apr 28 2004, 11:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--green reaper_@Apr 28 2004, 11:17 PM
> *Does this mean you have a car of your own to hop?*


nope, im cruisin this year. dont got time to build a hopper when im workin 10-12 hrs a day...   ..[/b][/quote]
I here you .

peace.................... I'm out :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

laterz :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84+Apr 29 2004, 12:19 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (gold cutt 84 @ Apr 29 2004, 12:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one day thing to check it outif the beers dont set us back! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: Let me know.Jays car took about three to four hrs and there was4 of us.I didn't do much but I was there :biggrin:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

whats up yall, I know I havent been on here much but between working and getting my house ready to sell I havent had any time. I should be finally picking my car up tomorrow finally. anyway holla.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

we gotta get together with both our clubs and discuss more things on the picnic 'D'


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 29 2004, 10:23 PM
> *we gotta get together with both our clubs and discuss more things on the picnic 'D' *


 FOR SURE :uh:


----------



## Michelle_1986 (Feb 27, 2004)

i HEARD THERES GOING TO BE AN ORGY :cheesy: I'M FIRST IN LINE :cheesy: WHO'S NEXT?ONLY ONE LUCKY FELLA WILL BE INVOLVED :biggrin: WE WILL BE SELLING RAFLE TICKET AT THE BOOTH :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

HEY SUPER MAN COME GET SOME OF THIS


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

HEY SUPER MAN COME GET SOME OF THIS


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

are you coming rich? if so you bringin something? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 30 2004, 07:06 PM
> *are you coming rich? if so you bringin something? :biggrin: *


 yes and ?????/


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH+May 1 2004, 12:24 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RICH @ May 1 2004, 12:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--showandgo_@Apr 30 2004, 07:06 PM
> *are you coming rich? if so you bringin something? :biggrin:  *


yes and ?????/[/b][/quote]
:0 :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:0 it better be something i like dammit :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

80 000 lbs is the limit for 1 truck on the highway right?

so does that mean you have to ship the lead out seperate?


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 2 2004, 08:06 PM
> *80 000 lbs is the limit for 1 truck on the highway right?
> 
> so does that mean you have to ship the lead out seperate?*


 damn :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:0 :0 lets get ready to rumble


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 2 2004, 10:06 PM
> *80 000 lbs is the limit for 1 truck on the highway right?
> 
> so does that mean you have to ship the lead out seperate?*


:uh: 



Last edited by NIMSTER64 at Jul 7 2004, 09:20 PM


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 oh shit lets really get ready to rumble


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 2 2004, 10:25 PM
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 oh shit lets really get ready to rumble*


 YEA MAN FUCK THIS BULL SHIT TALKING AND LETS DO THIS :angry:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah what nim said


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

WE WILL MAKE THIS









LOOK LIKE THIS AFTER WE ARE DONE WITH IT









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 2 2004, 10:31 PM
> *yeah what nim said*


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 2 2004, 08:32 PM
> *
> LOOK LIKE THIS AFTER WE ARE DONE WITH IT
> 
> ...


 what the hell is that nim?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i dont think juandik has an impala that he is talking shit about i think he is calling out all g body people


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :angry: :angry: :angry: they all scared of the single pump regal   so all excuses are being used so that when the time comes......noone will nose up to it  know what i mean :biggrin: where Rich at in this mutha fucka


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

oh yea, one more thang.....Big 'M' Dont Give A Fuck!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@May 2 2004, 08:38 PM
> *oh yea, one more thang.....Big 'M' Dont Give A Fuck!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@May 2 2004, 10:38 PM
> *oh yea, one more thang.....Big 'M' Dont Give A Fuck!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:*


 NEVER DID NEVER WILL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84+May 2 2004, 10:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (gold cutt 84 @ May 2 2004, 10:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--NIMSTER64_@May 2 2004, 08:32 PM
> *
> LOOK LIKE THIS AFTER WE ARE DONE WITH IT
> 
> ...


what the hell is that nim?[/b][/quote]
THATS MY CHUPA GUEROS :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 2 2004, 10:34 PM
> *i dont think juandik has an impala that he is talking shit about i think he is calling out all g body people*


 WELL SINCE THEY HAVE YOU AS A MESENGER TELL HIM TO BRING WHAT HE GOT AND WE WILL HAVE SOMETHING FOR HIM :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

hold the fuck up cuz...........dont pm me all cool and shit talk on the open forum.

HEY WHATS UP HOMIE?hEY MAN WE FUCK AROUND AND TALK SHIT TO EACH OTHER BUT L.A. DON'T KNOW YOU ALL.jUST TO LET YOU KNOW HOMIE.i KNOW YOU WOULDN'T WANT PEOPLE TO TALK SHIT TO YOU IF YOU DIDN'T KNOW THEM.sO IT IS UP TO YOU TO DO WHAT YOU WANT. 
(that is true and thats cool i wouldn't have said another thing)


naw fuck that aint scared of shit!


what i said bout the lead was just playin around , hell la started the shit talk thing i just happen to learn it too,so all that shit you guys sayin dont mean shit to me cuz not a bit.

and evry person who has seen a truucha video and knows anything about hopping a car knows that shit uses leaded gas or somethan ,and dont give me that we are jelious cause we cant build it like them .

our shit works its ass off.point blank!! 



Last edited by juandik at May 2 2004, 11:10 PM


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i dont give a fuck and i dont even have to involve my club



JUANDIK don t give a fuck .


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+May 2 2004, 09:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ May 2 2004, 09:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--showandgo_@May 2 2004, 10:34 PM
> *i dont think juandik has an impala that he is talking shit about i think he is calling out all g body people*


WELL SINCE THEY HAVE YOU AS A MESENGER TELL HIM TO BRING WHAT HE GOT AND WE WILL HAVE SOMETHING FOR HIM :0[/b][/quote]
by the way i am no ones messenger bitch except maybe for big pimpin :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: but if everyone keeps up all the bullshit i will go back to my circus days and build me a circus g body if i got to :0


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 2 2004, 10:00 PM
> *hold the fuck up cuz...........dont pm me all cool and shit talk on the open forum.
> 
> HEY WHATS UP HOMIE?hEY MAN WE FUCK AROUND AND TALK SHIT TO EACH OTHER BUT L.A. DON'T KNOW YOU ALL.jUST TO LET YOU KNOW HOMIE.i KNOW YOU WOULDN'T WANT PEOPLE TO TALK SHIT TO YOU IF YOU DIDN'T KNOW THEM.sO IT IS UP TO YOU TO DO WHAT YOU WANT.
> ...


 the LA guys are gonna sit on you when they see you... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: they real big guys....like jimmy lolol


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 2 2004, 11:00 PM
> *hold the fuck up cuz...........dont pm me all cool and shit talk on the open forum.
> 
> HEY WHATS UP HOMIE?hEY MAN WE FUCK AROUND AND TALK SHIT TO EACH OTHER BUT L.A. DON'T KNOW YOU ALL.jUST TO LET YOU KNOW HOMIE.i KNOW YOU WOULDN'T WANT PEOPLE TO TALK SHIT TO YOU IF YOU DIDN'T KNOW THEM.sO IT IS UP TO YOU TO DO WHAT YOU WANT.
> ...


 iI try to tell you that we are cool but L.A. they got a mind of there own thats all fool I pmed you after I posted you puto look at the times fool :uh:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

how do you know im a real big guy have you been peeking silver :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 2 2004, 11:03 PM
> *i dont give a fuck and i dont even have to involve my club
> 
> 
> ...


 your going to run like an impala now right :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

iwas jokin, you really are big? i though youwere buff and all cut and shit, arnold shwarznicca from d-town :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

it just looked funny to me nim you were talkin shit then sayin we were cool.

i have no personal quarel with anyone but i call it like i see it.
if a person cant take the shit talkin thats tough ,thats the game.

how long did we have to hear about the big tires on cps and joes car?and the K I R shit we have delt with our share of remarks we didnt like and we did it where it counts on the switch and in the streets.


that is KEEPING IT REAL.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 2 2004, 11:29 PM
> *it just looked funny to me nim you were talkin shit then sayin we were cool.
> 
> i have no personal quarel with anyone but i call it like i see it.
> ...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+May 2 2004, 11:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ May 2 2004, 11:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--juandik_@May 2 2004, 11:00 PM
> *hold the fuck up cuz...........dont pm me all cool and shit talk on the open forum.
> 
> HEY WHATS UP HOMIE?hEY MAN WE FUCK AROUND AND TALK SHIT TO EACH OTHER BUT L.A. DON'T KNOW YOU ALL.jUST TO LET YOU KNOW HOMIE.i KNOW YOU WOULDN'T WANT PEOPLE TO TALK SHIT TO YOU IF YOU DIDN'T KNOW THEM.sO IT IS UP TO YOU TO DO WHAT YOU WANT.
> ...


iI try to tell you that we are cool but L.A. they got a mind of there own thats all fool I pmed you after I posted you puto look at the times fool :uh:[/b][/quote]
ttt


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

silver i am like arnold on the inside with a beer bloated outer. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+May 2 2004, 11:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (showandgo @ May 2 2004, 11:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


by the way i am no ones messenger bitch except maybe for big pimpin :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: but if everyone keeps up all the bullshit i will go back to my circus days and build me a circus g body if i got to :0[/b][/quote]
(CIRCUS MUSIC) READY DA DA DA RUMP, DA DA DA RUMP, DA ,DA ,DA,DA RI,DA DA RUMP EVERY BODY JOIN IN


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

ORIGINATORS OF K.I.R. , DEAL WITH IT


We have,still, and will KIR....noone ever forget that


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@May 2 2004, 11:54 PM
> *ORIGINATORS OF K.I.R. , DEAL WITH IT
> 
> 
> We have,still, and will KIR....noone ever forget that  *


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@May 3 2004, 12:57 AM
> *:dunno:*


 THEY ARE ALL DOING THIS RIGHT NOW












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+May 2 2004, 10:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (showandgo @ May 2 2004, 10:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


by the way i am no ones messenger bitch except maybe for big pimpin :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: but if everyone keeps up all the bullshit i will go back to my circus days and build me a circus g body if i got to :0[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :cheesy: 





And KIR originators.....KIR with small tires, pretty cars and cars that dump down in the back. {This has been a public service announcement by the foundation of hopping LOWriders} :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+May 3 2004, 12:31 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ May 3 2004, 12:31 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--juandik_@May 2 2004, 11:29 PM
> *it just looked funny to me nim you were talkin shit then sayin we were cool.
> 
> i have no personal quarel with anyone but i call it like i see it.
> ...


[/b][/quote]
i can say ive givin cp and his crew a hard time about the tires.but its all in fun. i mean even though those cars got big tires they are workin with less equiment than everybody on the streets and out do them.so in a way you cant hate on the super swampers beacause he is doin 70 wit ten batteries,not 14.there shit gets busy.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

this is for all the dumb fucks that keep tellin me and my crew to KIR cuz we the Originators and aint followin our own words....You have to keep in mind that we also have street cars, cruisers, pretty low-lows,strictly show cars, etc... not all our cars in our club are hoppers, believe me we sure as fuk keep it real with our cars, everyone looks at our chapter to be only hoppers, WRONG, not everyone inthe club is into hopping. so fuk your little tires, better lay, chrome this chrome that...you all can talk that shit all youwant, but when there are cars hittin high numbers you have tokeep up, stay on top of the game. and that is Exactly what we are gonna do, we build em' for us, not for noone else's likeing.

{and that was a service announcement from one of the *ORIGINATORS OF KIR*} uffin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

HHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAA



SILVER YOU KILL ME .YOU ARE COOL AS HELL ,BUT THAT LOOKS LIKE SOMETHING I PUT ON HERE LAST YEAR WHEN NIM WAS TALKIN SHIT TO US ABOUT OUR TIRES AND NO CHROME.


I AGREE WITH OU THOUGH FUCK 13'S ON A HOPPER. OR ON A BIG BODY LOW LOW,14'S FOR ME I CHOOSE TO ENJOY MY CRUISE,NOT WORRY IF I CAN KEEP MY CAR ON THE ROAD AT 45MPH.


BUT YOU GUYS DID SAY LAST YEAR FOR US TO PUT 13'S AND CHROME TO HOP YOU GUYS :biggrin:



VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV

THEY AINT LAYIN TOO LOW EITHER.???? :dunno: 



Last edited by juandik at May 3 2004, 08:51 PM


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@May 3 2004, 06:46 PM
> *....You have to keep in mind that we also have a street car, cruiser, pretty low-low,strictly show car, etc... our car in our club is not a hopper,......, everyone looks at our chapter to be only hoppers, WRONG, not everyone in the club is into hopping.*


 Yeah...............you're right............your show *car* doesn't hop. 










:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

nice editing work..lolol....

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

everyone gotta give a lil' shit to someone, thats what keeps us goin out here in the midwest...this aint like the west coast where we can roll bout 5-10min and booom over 100 low-lows parked at the spot time to chill and get down.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+May 3 2004, 07:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ May 3 2004, 07:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@May 3 2004, 06:46 PM
> *....You have to keep in mind that we also have a street car, cruiser, pretty low-low,strictly show car, etc... our car in our club is not a hopper,......, everyone looks at our chapter to be only hoppers, WRONG, not everyone in the club is into hopping.*


Yeah...............you're right............your show *car* doesn't hop. 










:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
at least his rim color matches the paint :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Mine was on the bumper...I didn't care about the rims.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 3 2004, 08:31 PM
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Mine was on the bumper...I didn't care how much wieght it took to do it.  *


 Whoa..... :0 :0 :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Silver+May 3 2004, 08:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ May 3 2004, 08:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--big pimpin_@May 3 2004, 08:31 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:   Mine was on the bumper...I didn't care how much wieght it took to do it.      *


Whoa..... :0 :0 :0[/b][/quote]
aaaaahhhhhh you sneaky bastard!!!!!! :cheesy: I forgot 2 extra pumps and 2 extra batteries like....hhhhmmmm.... :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

i knew your linc. was more than 2 tothenose... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: you are the sneaky bastard... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@May 3 2004, 09:19 PM
> *i knew your linc. was more than 2 tothenose... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: you are the sneaky bastard... :cheesy: :cheesy:*


 Silly sucker.


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@May 3 2004, 09:19 PM
> *i knew your linc. was more than 2 tothenose... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: you are the sneaky bastard... :cheesy: :cheesy:*


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+May 3 2004, 08:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ May 3 2004, 08:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@May 3 2004, 06:46 PM
> *....You have to keep in mind that we also have a street car, cruiser, pretty low-low,strictly show car, etc... our car in our club is not a hopper,......, everyone looks at our chapter to be only hoppers, WRONG, not everyone in the club is into hopping.*


Yeah...............you're right............your show *car* doesn't hop. 










:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
:twak: Your just mad cus I won't hop it for you :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+May 3 2004, 09:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ May 3 2004, 09:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aaaaahhhhhh you sneaky bastard!!!!!! :cheesy: I forgot 2 extra pumps and 2 extra batteries like....hhhhmmmm.... :dunno: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
I don't care what anyone says any more I'm going to put 15's on that bitch :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+May 4 2004, 07:33 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ May 4 2004, 07:33 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care what anyone says any more I'm going to put 15's on that bitch :0[/b][/quote]
Those tires look like they should be on some 15 inch rims!!! :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+May 4 2004, 09:06 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ May 4 2004, 09:06 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those tires look like they should be on some 15 inch rims!!! :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
They will be soon and bigger tires too bolt ons


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

you need to keep it old old old school with the 30 spoke cragers 
and royal seals.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 4 2004, 08:45 AM
> *you need to keep it old old old school with the 30 spoke cragers
> and royal seals.*


 Now...THAT....that would be tight. :thumbsup: Diamond in the back!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+May 4 2004, 09:55 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ May 4 2004, 09:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--juandik_@May 4 2004, 08:45 AM
> *you need to keep it old old old school with the 30 spoke cragers
> and royal seals.*


Now...THAT....that would be tight. :thumbsup: Diamond in the back!!!! :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
hell yea some trues and vogues


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

on some supremes homie!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: gold supremes :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+May 3 2004, 09:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ May 3 2004, 09:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at least his rim color matches the paint :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
daaaamn


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+May 3 2004, 09:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ May 3 2004, 09:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--big pimpin_@May 3 2004, 08:31 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:   Mine was on the bumper...I didn't care how much wieght it took to do it.      *


Whoa..... :0 :0 :0[/b][/quote]
:0 

dont let chuck see this


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

y not??


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

chuck was always accuseing dan of "weighting around"

but that seams to be a more comon thing than some like to admit
:dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 5 2004, 07:24 PM
> *chuck was always accuseing dan of "weighting around"
> 
> but that seams to be a more comon thing than some like to admit
> :dunno:*


 Tell me about it.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Bring the lead detector!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 9 2004, 04:03 AM
> *Bring the lead detector!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:*


 :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

then cali couldnt come.

























jk sort of


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+May 9 2004, 08:53 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ May 9 2004, 08:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--big pimpin_@May 9 2004, 04:03 AM
> *Bring the lead detector!!!!!!!!!    :biggrin:  :cheesy:*


:0[/b][/quote]
I have an idea....if I am an impartial judge, with nothing to hop.....can I be a "weight inspector". I can bring a cordless drill!!! :cheesy: I'll check EVERYBODIES shit. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i say everyone should go through some sort of inspection. especially singles hitting 100 with 8 batteries :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

aight, aight ..calm down ladies, im just lettin everyone know that THERE WILL BE RULES for the hop ON THE STICK!!! we will let everyoneknow what the rules will be, these are just rules for competing(sp) on the stick, other than that, like nosein up and shit, we dont give a fuk, pack your back seat with 700lbs of steak for all we care....   just size em' proper  



Last edited by Silver at May 9 2004, 09:35 PM


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Mmmmmmmm steak. just for the record im fat, driving from detroit, and i love steak and beer, and coming with some hot shit. so what up :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

I HEARD THERES A SHORTAGE OF METAL SLABS IN DETROIT,,,HMMMMMMMMMMM ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,JIMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no rich we dont use metal its lead. for gods sake how many times i have to tell you :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

OH THAT TOO,,,


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

see i have proof we dont use weight because the drop top didnt hop that great :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 9 2004, 07:50 PM
> *see i have proof we dont use weight because the drop top didnt hop that great :biggrin:*


 suuuuuuuure


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

SO WUT DA RULZ GONNA BE FOR DIS HOP--


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Some more sponsers added, thanks on behalf of Individuals and Majestics...


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i also would like to sponsor


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

POR VIDA TATTOOS - (414)649-0568

&

ADAM'S AUTO GLASS & SECURITY - (262)781-5600


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 12 2004, 08:20 PM
> *i also would like to sponsor*


 then get a hold of either Nim, Darren, Eddie, or me


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

isnt that what i just did


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@May 12 2004, 07:17 PM
> *Some more sponsers added, thanks on behalf of Individuals and Majestics...
> 
> 
> ...


 so i cna get a tatoo and hope in one place......man its gonna be off the hook!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Thats Right!!!!! haha, Por Vida is gonna be doing tattoos and piercings(sp) on the spot..


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 12 2004, 08:30 PM
> *isnt that what i just did*


 jimmy i'll call you tomorrow.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i will be there. make sure you tell them who you are and where your from i am painting the graphics on my car so if your not important your not getting through to me on the phone.


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

I just wanted to let every one know that my car will not be done for this summer , alot of things have happend and set me back ,at the very least it will be done for next summer, I will be at the show but with nothing to roll :angry:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@May 13 2004, 12:20 AM
> *I just wanted to let every one know that my car will not be done for this summer , alot of things have happend and set me back ,at the very least it will be done for next summer, I will be at the show but with nothing to roll :angry:*


 thats sux Bubba, fukit come up here anywayz, just save it for next year homie


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+May 13 2004, 12:22 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ May 13 2004, 12:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--82onJUICE_@May 13 2004, 12:20 AM
> *I just wanted to let every one know that my car will not be done for this summer , alot of things have happend and set me back ,at the very least it will be done for next summer, I will be at the show but with nothing to roll  :angry:*


thats sux Bubba, fukit come up here anywayz, just save it for next year homie [/b][/quote]
Yea 82 on juice It will be like you never seen before.It's going to be different thatn anybody seen before.It will be hella of fun


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

*EXTA EXTRA READ ALL ABOUT IT*


Hey every body lets not for get that this is a picnic where have you seen rules at a picnic?Anything goes nose up to who ever you please  Now if you want to compete for the prize money (to be determine)(spell check)
then we will work out some kind of basic rules.This is not a show.We are going into our pockets to see what we could do.To make it more fun.Now if the money is going to get every one on the edge then we won't have THE PRIZE MONEY FOR THE HOP.So if we could all have fun and enjoy this day then it will all be good.So far we are counting on our sponsers so lets suport them and get a tatoo or buy some speakers :biggrin: I think thAT the prize money will be announced when it gets closer to the date.The rules will be as fair as we could get it so lets remember that it's a picnic and we are all there to have fun and enjoy the weather  



Last edited by NIMSTER64 at May 13 2004, 07:27 PM


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

a nim i heard goldie had somthing for the real ULTIMATE RIDERS i was wonderin who is the fake ones 
can you point them out?
dont need no impouster(spell check that fa show)runnin round here


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@May 13 2004, 07:51 PM
> *a nim i heard goldie had somthing for the real ULTIMATE RIDERS i was wonderin who is the fake ones
> can you point them out?
> dont need no impouster(spell check that fa show)runnin round here*


 I don't know any do you?Are you all going to the party?It's going to be hotttttt


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 16 2004, 08:30 PM
> *Vendor Info.
> 
> MAJESTICS & INDIVIDUALS “04”
> ...


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+May 13 2004, 08:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ May 13 2004, 08:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--10-dubb_@May 13 2004, 07:51 PM
> *a nim i heard goldie had somthing for the real ULTIMATE RIDERS i was wonderin who is the fake ones
> can you point them out?
> dont need no impouster(spell check that fa show)runnin round here*


I don't know any do you?Are you all going to the party?It's going to be hotttttt [/b][/quote]
you talkin bout the pre party?
is it anythang jumpin off sunday night?


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

is it any strip clubz by the track


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@May 13 2004, 08:12 PM
> *is it any strip clubz by the track  *


 I will post them on monday.I'm going out there sunday .

Yea It's the pre party.Sunday night hhhmmmm I don't think so but we will see whats going on in milwakee


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

we"ll be leavin the lou between 6 and 8 saturday night after our picnic
im tryin to do some extra shit besides the picnic FEEL ME! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@May 13 2004, 08:32 PM
> *we"ll be leavin the lou between 6 and 8 saturday night after our picnic
> im tryin to do some extra shit besides the picnic FEEL ME! :biggrin:*


 I don't feel you but I see where your coming from  

get it :roflmao:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 13 2004, 05:26 PM
> *EXTA EXTRA READ ALL ABOUT IT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr+May 12 2004, 10:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (61bckbmbr @ May 12 2004, 10:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--showandgo_@May 12 2004, 08:30 PM
> *isnt that what i just did*


jimmy i'll call you tomorrow.[/b][/quote]
Hey D meeting on SAT. don't forget.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@May 12 2004, 09:17 PM
> *Some more sponsers added, thanks on behalf of Individuals and Majestics...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

MAJESTICS & INDIVIDUALS “04”

“THE BEST OF THE MIDWEST II”

BIGGEST LOWRIDER EVENT IN THE MIDWEST IN 2003 AND IN 2004 WE ARE MAKING IT BIGGER & BETTER. BUT WE NEED YOUR HELP.

GREAT LAKES DRAGWAY WILL BE THE HOST OF OUR EVENT THIS YEAR ON JULY 11TH 2004.GREAT LAKES IS LOCTED IN UNION GROVE WI. OFF OF 94 10 MILES FROM THE ILLINOIS/WIS. BORDER.

WE ARE LOOKING FOR SPONSORS FOR OUR EVENT, AND HERE IS WHAT WE HAVE TO OFFER.

1. Name on flyer and 1 free pass $150.00 
2. Name on flyer, 2 free passes, and small vending area $250.00
3. Name on flyer 4 free passes, and large vending area $500.00

WHERE YOU MONEY IS GOING:
AWARDS
HOP MONEY
AND GIVE AWAYS



CONTACTS:
DARIN-INDIVIDUALS (312) 907-5857
NIM- MAJESTICS [email protected] 



Last edited by NIMSTER64 at May 14 2004, 12:41 AM


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

Are you guys still having the car show...?


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

I WANNA SEE SOME PIX FROM THAT PIC-NIC. HOOK A NI99A UP!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@May 14 2004, 07:33 AM
> *Are you guys still having the car show...?*


 It was never canceled  Its a picnic.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by majesticsfl_@May 14 2004, 08:06 AM
> *I WANNA SEE SOME PIX FROM THAT PIC-NIC. HOOK A NI99A UP!*


 Its on the 11th of july why don't you come out here


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+May 14 2004, 10:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ May 14 2004, 10:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--cruize1_@May 14 2004, 07:33 AM
> *Are you guys still having the car show...?*


It was never canceled  Its a picnic.[/b][/quote]
I never said it was....
There hasn't been any details talked about the car show... 
As for the hoppers...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1+May 15 2004, 11:46 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cruize1 @ May 15 2004, 11:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said it was....
There hasn't been any details talked about the car show... 
As for the hoppers...[/b][/quote]
What car show?


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+May 15 2004, 10:59 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ May 15 2004, 10:59 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What car show?[/b][/quote]
I though one of you guys putting this event together had posted that there was going to be a section for a car show...?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1+May 15 2004, 01:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cruize1 @ May 15 2004, 01:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I though one of you guys putting this event together had posted that there was going to be a section for a car show...?[/b][/quote]
There is going to be an Import car show.That has nothing to do with us though.We are going to have a pic nic.There will also be drag racing bikini contest and a hop


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+May 15 2004, 11:14 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ May 15 2004, 11:14 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is going to be an Import car show.That has nothing to do with us though.We are going to have a pic nic.There will also be drag racing bikini contest and a hop[/b][/quote]
Orale, thats cool...!


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

ORALE I MIGHT MAKE IT :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@May 15 2004, 01:34 PM
> *ORALE I MIGHT MAKE IT :cheesy:*


 Bring the whole crew It's going to be off the HOOK :0


----------



## kline1 (Apr 8, 2004)

cant wait for this picnic ....probably the only good thing that happens around chicago lately.....


----------



## kline1 (Apr 8, 2004)

cant wait for this picnic ....probably the only good thing that happens around chicago lately.....


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kline1_@May 15 2004, 08:25 PM
> *cant wait for this picnic ....probably the only good thing that happens around chicago lately.....*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kline1_@May 15 2004, 08:27 PM
> *cant wait for this picnic ....probably the only good thing that happens around chicago lately.....*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+May 15 2004, 01:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ May 15 2004, 01:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is going to be an Import car show.That has nothing to do with us though.We are going to have a pic nic.There will also be drag racing bikini contest and a hop[/b][/quote]
Oh yea I for got about the sound off.Just say your going to the lowrider picnic and they will tell you where to go


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Whole bunch of shit talking deleted.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

WELL THEN LETS GO SUCKA....................DING DING DING 

ROUND TWO !

BY THE WAY WONDER WHAT HAPPENED TO THE REGAL THAT WAS COMEIN TO OUR PIOC NIC TO "WARM UP" FOR THE CHITOWN SHOW?

WE WERE DISCUSSING THE TRIP TODAY. :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 20 2004, 04:48 PM
> *WELL THEN LETS GO SUCKA....................DING DING DING
> 
> ROUND TWO !
> ...



























still coming.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i dont think it was you guys. i think it was someone else


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

it was the superman guy who was coming and he can't still be coming to our pic nic to warm up cause our pic nic was yesterday


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 20 2004, 08:11 PM
> *it was the superman guy who was coming and he can't still be coming to our pic nic to warm up cause our pic nic was yesterday*


 That superkid is all talk


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah i tried to find out who he is and it never happened but who knows maybe there will be someone to surprise us


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 20 2004, 08:17 PM
> *yeah i tried to find out who he is and it never happened but who knows maybe there will be someone to surprise us*


 We'll soon find out! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i heard that there is a shop in detroit that may have a little something for radicals with normal suspension and 1 hopping switch


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 20 2004, 04:48 PM
> *WELL THEN LETS GO SUCKA....................DING DING DING
> 
> ROUND TWO !
> ...


 Yeah.....I don't have any shit to talk....I just like watching you guys. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:uh: 


DING DING DING!!!! 


Who is gonna be serving at the picnic????? :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

its getin closer, less than a month away for the BIGGEST midwest lowridin event...   fullllll of surprises :biggrin:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

hey for yall coming saturday i'm haveing a little gettogether at my house so hit me up. holla


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

Its a for shure thing i will be there my car is no more so i am shure it wont be there but i do have a new toy i am bringing, it aint no hopper but o well see every one there  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGVIN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jun 22 2004, 03:54 PM
> *hey for yall coming saturday i'm haveing a little gettogether at my house so hit me up. holla*


 OH SHIT


----------



## BIGVIN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGVIN+Jun 23 2004, 06:55 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGVIN @ Jun 23 2004, 06:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--61bckbmbr_@Jun 22 2004, 03:54 PM
> *hey for yall coming saturday i'm haveing a little gettogether at my house so hit me up. holla*


OH SHIT[/b][/quote]
party a big D's house. He got them guys from out souf that be hooking up that BBQ


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

The gates will open at about 8AM. and we will have people and security pointing in the right direction, just make sure you tell them you are there for the "LOWRIDER PICNIC"...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Show up early to avoid long lines See you all there


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 25 2004, 02:58 PM
> *Show up early to avoid long lines See you all there *


 Orale guey. uffin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

im tryin' to get truucha bac down here 
anybody interested get at me :biggrin:


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Topics getting boring.  :tears:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

get your car done dan..and snap out of your zombie like posting 
and get ta shit talkin bout smashing the fock outta some fool at this chitown picnic.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 29 2004, 04:11 PM
> *get your car done dan..and snap out of your zombie like posting
> and get ta shit talkin bout smashing the fock outta some fool at this chitown picnic.*


 [uffin: ] uffin: [ uffin: ] uffin: [uffin: ] uffin: [ uffin:]


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

dont forget the cruise the night before


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jun 29 2004, 06:58 PM
> *dont forget the cruise the night before  *


 Whut up bro, this is Tony from Miltown UCE with the silver lincoln,
wheres the cruise going to be? If we don't have to get our cars ready
that night mybe we'll swing threw!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miltown+Jun 29 2004, 07:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Miltown @ Jun 29 2004, 07:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Jun 29 2004, 06:58 PM
> *dont forget the cruise the night before   *


Whut up bro, this is Tony from Miltown UCE with the silver lincoln,
wheres the cruise going to be? If we don't have to get our cars ready
that night mybe we'll swing threw![/b][/quote]
wutup Tony, we're trying to organize a cruise in Gurnee, IL. Gotti is helpin us get it ready. ill let ya know more details homie, INVADING Gurnee :cheesy: :cheesy: If not Gurnee, then fuck it we'll find somethin to do. :biggrin: 



Last edited by Silver at Jun 29 2004, 10:32 PM


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

:biggrin:EXCELLENT :biggrin:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jun 29 2004, 07:58 PM
> *dont forget the cruise the night before   *


WHEREZ THE CRUIZE GOIN' DOWN AT?

NEVER MIND, IM A SLOW READER


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 29 2004, 05:11 PM
> *get your car done dan..and snap out of your zombie like posting
> and get ta shit talkin bout smashing the fock outta some fool at this chitown picnic.*


 :tears:       :tears:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

We will let the cars do the talking this time. :0 :0


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

can anyone reccomend any hotels for the weekend?? Anything goin on saturday night?


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Jun 29 2004, 07:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Jun 29 2004, 07:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wutup Tony, we're trying to organize a cruise in Gurnee, IL. Gotti is helpin us get it ready. ill let ya know more details homie, INVADING Gurnee :cheesy: :cheesy: If not Gurnee, then fuck it we'll find somethin to do. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

just got word a couple ours ago that some 'big daws' from out west are supposed to pay a visit to see what the midwest got to offer...


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jul 1 2004, 12:20 AM
> *just got word a couple ours ago that some 'big daws' from out west are supposed to pay a visit to see what the midwest got to offer...   *


 Bring them 60s too :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jul 1 2004, 12:51 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jul 1 2004, 12:51 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Jul 1 2004, 12:20 AM
> *just got word a couple ours ago that some 'big daws' from out west are supposed to pay a visit to see what the midwest got to offer...     *


Bring them 60s too :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
they are bringin a couple of them :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Is it just me.............cuz I'm excited like a mufucca!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 1 2004, 09:15 AM
> *Is it just me.............cuz I'm excited like a mufucca!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 i think it's just you :dunno: 










oh.....wait no it is me too!


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 30 2004, 07:38 PM
> *can anyone reccomend any  hotels  for the weekend?? Anything goin on saturday night?*


What happend to you guys at the Chicago LRM? I didnt see any of your cars??


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I sure it may have been posted about 40 pages ago......but what hotel is everyone staying at?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Jun 29 2004, 07:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Jun 29 2004, 07:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wutup Tony, we're trying to organize a cruise in Gurnee, IL. Gotti is helpin us get it ready. ill let ya know more details homie, INVADING Gurnee :cheesy: :cheesy: If not Gurnee, then fuck it we'll find somethin to do. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
 ~> Should know what's up by Monday :ugh: 



Last edited by -Gotti- at Jul 2 2004, 11:10 AM


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usojohn+Jul 1 2004, 09:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (usojohn @ Jul 1 2004, 09:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Big Doe_@Jun 30 2004, 07:38 PM
> *can anyone reccomend any  hotels  for the weekend?? Anything goin on saturday night?*


What happend to you guys at the Chicago LRM? I didnt see any of your cars??[/b][/quote]
shit after i saw the pics of the show i kinda wished i had gone. But it was either go to LRM or this picnic and i chose the picnic. All i hear were bad things about the LRM Chicago show over the past year. And the picnic last year was the best lowrider event i have ever been too.


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Jul 1 2004, 02:05 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Jul 1 2004, 02:05 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are bringin a couple of them :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

ya know wuts up homie    :biggrin:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Jul 1 2004, 09:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Jul 1 2004, 09:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--trudawg_@Jul 1 2004, 09:15 AM
> *Is it just me.............cuz I'm excited like a mufucca!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


i think it's just you :dunno: 










oh.....wait no it is me too![/b][/quote]
IM GETTIN THE BUBBLE GUTS JUS THANKIN' BOUT IT 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Damn its gonna be straight flamin' that day,

This is the place to be onthe weekend of July 11th, get your rides ready cuz you never know who might wanna size up to you..


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jul 1 2004, 08:29 PM
> *Damn its gonna be straight flamin' that day,
> 
> This is the place to be onthe weekend of July 11th, get your rides ready cuz you never know who might wanna size up to you..  *


 IM TRYIN TO GET A COUPLE LOUIVILLE CATS TO LEAVE ALITTLE EARLIER AND HIT 64 WEST TO THE LOU

THIS WEEKEND GONNA SMASH LRM SHOW....YEAH


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

fo sho!! :biggrin:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

for hotels try the days inn in Niles Illinois they might have rooms left I have not checked lately, its about 45min from the show. Counting down the days. I'm going to Atlanta this weekend but I will be back on tuesday.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jul 1 2004, 09:47 PM
> *its about 45min from the show. .*


  damn aint nothing closer?


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Jul 2 2004, 12:35 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (trudawg @ Jul 2 2004, 12:35 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--61bckbmbr_@Jul 1 2004, 09:47 PM
> *its about 45min from the show. .*


 damn aint nothing closer?[/b][/quote]
Look at hotels in Racine or Kenosha. 20-25 minutes max from picnic


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb+Jul 1 2004, 07:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (10-dubb @ Jul 1 2004, 07:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jul 2 2004, 11:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jul 2 2004, 11:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:  :biggrin:[/b][/quote]


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH (Oct 11, 2003)

I'm defitinely going to this one. But I must make a trip to Iola Saturday, everyone told me I should go there for Impala parts on the cheap end..


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jul 2 2004, 12:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Jul 2 2004, 12:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:  :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:cheesy: :biggrin:  :worship: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:uh: 



Last edited by NIMSTER64 at Jul 3 2004, 02:45 AM


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Apr 8 2004, 09:51 PM
> *You guys should think about coming up to Dropfest to flyer your show and get the word out some more we'll be there . Also check out www.dropfest.com $5000 purse for hydro competition $700 for first in each class with an additional $1000 to the first to flip it in the hop and an additional $500 to the first to roll it in the dance also fly / gas hop and highest 3-wheel competitions and not to mention 60+ classes and 200+ trophies and the Ying Yang Twins .  :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:*


 :biggrin:  :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Mar 15 2004, 12:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Mar 15 2004, 12:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--showandgo_@Mar 14 2004, 11:56 PM
> *all you have to do is look in the mirror and not waste the trip :biggrin:  *


i do it all for the kids......hahahahahahahaha


your silly jimmaaaayyy. what up?


dont worry if i don't have my shit done i wont be talkin shit this year , last year was just practice. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jan 5 2004, 01:13 PM
> *ill be there for sure, cant wait*


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES_@Jan 5 2004, 12:57 PM
> * Sounds good man , you know i'll be there .*


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeSSe96_@Jan 5 2004, 01:16 PM
> *oh damn...
> its gonna be the shiiit. cant wait
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals 85_@Jan 5 2004, 03:26 PM
> *:biggrin:*


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 6 2004, 12:35 PM
> *well it looks like we may be staying in michigan for this one. hope it goes well because i know last year was bad ass *


 :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

well nim that was for the wisconsin drop fest not the picnic, but i may have to go to denver next weekend i will no tomorrow. brian wants our dancers there and we still have to qualify, which sucks because the picnic was the best time i had last year but we will see either way the picnic is going to be the shit


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

tell brian to goto the picnic ....if you do good there you will get more sales than winning at a lowrider show.

any one whos anyone will be hopping at this picnic.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

the lincoln wont be ready again this year :angry: 


we should be there anyways though


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

what page is the adress on ?


----------



## ROLLERZ_S.CAROLINA (Mar 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jul 3 2004, 03:47 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jul 3 2004, 03:47 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--WICKEDSTYLES_@Jan 5 2004, 12:57 PM
> * Sounds good man , you know i'll be there .*


:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
I am trying to book a flight as we speak


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

i havent read through all the chit chat,,,so sorry if this has be answered


whats the cover charge for parking,,,show entrance,,,car entrance?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jul 3 2004, 09:31 PM
> *i havent read through all the chit chat,,,so sorry if this has be answered
> 
> 
> whats the cover charge for parking,,,show entrance,,,car entrance?*


 i think it was $15 a person for entry


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc+Jul 4 2004, 04:32 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigLinc @ Jul 4 2004, 04:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BRAVO_@Jul 3 2004, 09:31 PM
> *i havent read through all the chit chat,,,so sorry if this has be answered
> 
> 
> whats the cover charge for parking,,,show entrance,,,car entrance?*


i think it was $15 a person for entry[/b][/quote]
 da da Da DA DAMN!!!!!!


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO+Jul 3 2004, 09:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BRAVO @ Jul 3 2004, 09:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da da Da DA DAMN!!!!!![/b][/quote]
yet u paid $30 to get into a LRM show :dunno:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc+Jul 4 2004, 04:44 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigLinc @ Jul 4 2004, 04:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yet u paid $30 to get into a LRM show :dunno: 


[/b][/quote]
no sir,,,i paid *$0*


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO+Jul 3 2004, 10:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BRAVO @ Jul 3 2004, 10:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no sir,,,i paid *$0*[/b][/quote]
:0 who u know


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

you know ima cheap fucc,,,if theres a will,,there a way


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jul 3 2004, 10:21 PM
> *you know ima cheap fucc,,,if theres a will,,there a way*


 cheap bastard, its only $15 :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc+Jul 4 2004, 05:29 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigLinc @ Jul 4 2004, 05:29 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BRAVO_@Jul 3 2004, 10:21 PM
> *you know ima cheap fucc,,,if theres a will,,there a way*


cheap bastard, its only $15 :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
its only $15 ,,more than i wanna spend


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO+Jul 3 2004, 11:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BRAVO @ Jul 3 2004, 11:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its only $15 ,,more than i wanna spend[/b][/quote]
u know it`ll be better then any show around


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

adress pleasei know i saw it on here but can't find it .


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 4 2004, 11:54 AM
> *adress pleasei know i saw it on here but can't find it .*


 ..yea what he said!!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

18411 1st St Union Grove, WI 53182-9200

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?histo...rchtype=address

Whats goin on sat. night?? We are staying in Waukegan.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

5 dayz to go, its crunch time now, i know there are plenty of riders bustin their asses to get ready for this weekend


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)




----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 3 2004, 07:58 AM
> *well nim that was for the wisconsin drop fest not the picnic, but i may have to go to denver next weekend i will no tomorrow. brian wants our dancers there and we still have to qualify, which sucks because the picnic was the best time i had last year but we will see either way the picnic is going to be the shit*


 Qualify at NOPI or San Antonio, They should both be much closer than Denver...


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i would like to but nopi is not a sanctioned hop and i have family business on the date of san antonio so denver is it. i really screwed up by not going to indy early this year we only have 2 of 5 vehicles qualified. i hate that i am going to miss this picnic especially since tommy and i are in the Majestics now but business is business. i may give a deal to everyone who comes to my show but i have to think of what i can do


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 5 2004, 06:00 PM
> *i would like to but nopi is not a sanctioned hop and i have family business on the date of san antonio so denver is it. i really screwed up by not going to indy early this year we only have 2 of 5 vehicles qualified. i hate that i am going to miss this picnic especially since tommy and i are in the Majestics now but business is business. i may give a deal to everyone who comes to my show but i have to think of what i can do*


 :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:angry: From the looks of it my ranfla won't be ready but I will take it how ever it looks


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jul 5 2004, 11:01 AM
> *5 dayz to go, its crunch time now, i know there are plenty of riders bustin their asses to get ready for this weekend  *


 U An't lie'n!!!! bustin ass is a understatement! Then 
hopfully the shit works! :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

Good luck to everyone bustin their ass to get their rides ready. I think most people on here know in some way or another how that feels. Hopefully everyone can put in the wrench time and everything comes together to give us all a good show on Sunday.

Definatly can't wait for this weekend!


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

progressing :biggrin:


----------



## BIGVIN (Sep 18, 2002)

i was asked to find out if kids have to pay to get into the track


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGVIN_@Jul 7 2004, 08:30 AM
> *i was asked to find out if kids have to pay to get into the track *


 Yes they go by age


----------



## 8==D (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 4 2004, 12:50 PM
> *18411 1st St Union Grove, WI 53182-9200
> 
> http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?histo...rchtype=address
> ...


 SCOOP THE LOOP IS GOING ON, ON GENNESSE.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

what exit is it coming from indiana on I-94?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Equipped Customs_@Mar 11 2004, 05:05 PM
> *heres the exact address:
> 
> Your Destination:
> ...


I FOUND IT :biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jul 6 2004, 11:24 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn thats a mean ass looking pic! Looks like that car is ready to "jump" to life and come come you! Some Christine type pic you got going there. Cant wait to see it this weekend...


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jul 7 2004, 06:29 PM
> *what exit is it coming from indiana on I-94?*


take 94 west all the way. once you get north of downtown Chicago you could take the toll road or 41, 41 has traffic signals, might be a good way for lolos if yall don't drive fast. 41 turns back into 94 right at the wisconsin border go 10 miles into wisconsin and look for highway KR (countyline rd) get off and turn left take about 2 miles down the track is on the left.


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jul 7 2004, 04:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jul 7 2004, 04:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIGVIN_@Jul 7 2004, 08:30 AM
> *i was asked to find out if kids have to pay to get into the track *


Yes they go by age[/b][/quote]
 how much is adults?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by concrete+Jul 8 2004, 09:03 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (concrete @ Jul 8 2004, 09:03 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much is adults?[/b][/quote]
$15


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr+Jul 8 2004, 08:07 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (61bckbmbr @ Jul 8 2004, 08:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigLinc_@Jul 7 2004, 06:29 PM
> *what exit is it coming from indiana on I-94?*


take 94 west all the way. once you get north of downtown Chicago you could take the toll road or 41, 41 has traffic signals, might be a good way for lolos if yall don't drive fast. 41 turns back into 94 right at the wisconsin border go 10 miles into wisconsin and look for highway KR (countyline rd) get off and turn left take about 2 miles down the track is on the left.[/b][/quote]
thanks D


u bringin the `61 out?


----------



## kosstheory (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe+Jul 8 2004, 02:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Big Doe @ Jul 8 2004, 02:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$15[/b][/quote]
If you enter a vehicle, do you get two spectators in as well? 

Also, I am driving up in an R.V. can I enter the grounds with the R.V.? My car will be pulled by it and my car club wants to be able to hang out in it.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kosstheory+Jul 8 2004, 05:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (kosstheory @ Jul 8 2004, 05:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you enter a vehicle, do you get two spectators in as well? 

Also, I am driving up in an R.V. can I enter the grounds with the R.V.? My car will be pulled by it and my car club wants to be able to hang out in it.[/b][/quote]
i believe it is $15 a head


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kosstheory+Jul 8 2004, 05:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (kosstheory @ Jul 8 2004, 05:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you enter a vehicle, do you get two spectators in as well? 

Also, I am driving up in an R.V. can I enter the grounds with the R.V.? My car will be pulled by it and my car club wants to be able to hang out in it.[/b][/quote]
it only gets in the car and the driver but if your in the rv hide them in the back and get out one by one not all at the same time.yes you could park your rv there


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr+Jul 8 2004, 08:07 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (61bckbmbr @ Jul 8 2004, 08:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigLinc_@Jul 7 2004, 06:29 PM
> *what exit is it coming from indiana on I-94?*


take 94 west all the way. once you get north of downtown Chicago you could take the toll road or 41, 41 has traffic signals, might be a good way for lolos if yall don't drive fast. 41 turns back into 94 right at the wisconsin border go 10 miles into wisconsin and look for highway KR (countyline rd) get off and turn left take about 2 miles down the track is on the left.[/b][/quote]
I would say its more then 2 miles I would say its like 4 or 5 just keep on going you will feel like your lost but your not if your on kR 
 oh yea I beleive its exit # 337


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jul 8 2004, 06:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jul 8 2004, 06:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say its more then 2 miles I would say its like 4 or 5 just keep on going you will feel like your lost but your not if your on kR 
 oh yea I beleive its exit # 337[/b][/quote]
AAA says its exit #335 :dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe+Jul 8 2004, 07:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Big Doe @ Jul 8 2004, 07:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AAA says its exit #335 :dunno: [/b][/quote]
Well if its not 335 then go to 337 :biggrin:


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc+Jul 8 2004, 04:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigLinc @ Jul 8 2004, 04:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i believe it is $15 a head[/b][/quote]
damn..


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by concrete+Jul 8 2004, 07:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (concrete @ Jul 8 2004, 07:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn..[/b][/quote]
Its not us its the place where we are having it.It beats 30 for lrm
oh well to each his own homie all I know is its going to be off the hook


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

oh, I'll still be there...but that's $15 less I have to spend on weed food and beer...

it's going to be a good day...


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

i cant believe people are reacting to $15 like its $1500

hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BERT (Jul 9, 2004)

Next year it will be $30 and no beer lie LRM.


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG BERT_@Jul 8 2004, 08:23 PM
> *Next year it will be $30 and no beer lie LRM.*


 yea for you only for making a smart ass comment.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Is the rumors true that V-MAXX is supose to show?? :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## lowwagon67 (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jul 8 2004, 06:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jul 8 2004, 06:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if its not 335 then go to 337 :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
its 337


----------



## lowwagon67 (Mar 15, 2003)

is everyone still going if it rains and will the track still be open


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

I KNOW ME AND ALL MY GIRLS ARE STILL GOING...

THERE IS JUST A CHANCE FOR PM RAIN IM NOT WORRIED ABOUT IT..


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr+Jul 8 2004, 08:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (61bckbmbr @ Jul 8 2004, 08:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG BERT_@Jul 8 2004, 08:23 PM
> *Next year it will be $30 and no beer lie LRM.*


yea for you only for making a smart ass comment.[/b][/quote]
haha :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I forgot to ask.........but will we be able to cruise around like we did last year?
....and is it alrigt for me to bring my motorcyles?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lowrider picnic!! as much as you want a bike to be a 64 its not going to happen. JK had to fuck with ya


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 9 2004, 07:22 AM
> *I forgot to ask.........but will we be able to cruise around like we did last year?
> ....and is it alrigt for me to bring my motorcyles?*


 There's a show down by Waukegan about 10-15 minute's from Gurnee.There gonna be cruizin till about 10 and then head to another spot.It's called "SCOOP THE LOOP" come check it out..


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by concrete+Jul 8 2004, 06:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (concrete @ Jul 8 2004, 06:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn..[/b][/quote]
 Damb what~~~~> You people will pay up to $30.00 dollar's to get into a LOWRIDER SHOW but won't pay the $15.00 for something better. :uh: 



"I'LL BE THERE 100% BACKING UP LOS HOMIES"


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by -Gotti-+Jul 9 2004, 07:55 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (-Gotti- @ Jul 9 2004, 07:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damb what~~~~> You people will pay up to $30.00 dollar's to get into a LOWRIDER SHOW but won't pay the $15.00 for something better. :uh: 



"I'LL BE THERE 100% BACKING UP LOS HOMIES" [/b][/quote]
I never paid 30 bucks for a lrm show...

it's either to muddy or they get cancelled


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jul 8 2004, 08:17 PM
> *i cant believe people are reacting to $15 like its $1500
> 
> hahaha :biggrin:*


 quiet down hoosier boy..


I guess I got happy when it was free last year


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

good thing is that youll be able to drink, hop, etc... without being harrassed by the cops... youll probably even be able to spark up with no one bothering you... the area is that big. you wont even get ticketed if you park on the grass, so its all good IMO.


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

jus got home from visitin' the CHI and ill be bac up therrre sat , cant wait
nim i didnt make china town  
c you catz saturday nite ......YEAH!....


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Jul 9 2004, 09:25 AM
> *jus got home from visitin' the CHI and ill be bac up therrre sat , cant wait
> nim i didnt make china town
> c you catz saturday nite ......YEAH!....*


 Gotta hit up China -Town while your up here


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jul 7 2004, 04:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jul 7 2004, 04:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIGVIN_@Jul 7 2004, 08:30 AM
> *i was asked to find out if kids have to pay to get into the track *


Yes they go by age[/b][/quote]
ages 16 and up $15
ages 10 to 15 $7
ages 5 to 9 $1
ages 4 and under are Free


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_loca21+Jul 9 2004, 01:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lil_loca21 @ Jul 9 2004, 01:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ages 16 and up $15
ages 10 to 15 $7
ages 5 to 9 $1
ages 4 and under are Free[/b][/quote]
Good thing I'm only 14.


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

its gonna rain on sunday.


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

anybody out in the Midwest wanna "donate" some good quality video footage of the show this weekend to 
360 LOW VIDEO MAGAZINE?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jeSSe96_@Jul 9 2004, 12:47 PM
> *its gonna rain on sunday.*


 Rain or shine fool


"ASI LLEGARON DE MEXICO BUEYE'S"


*MOJJJAAAAAAADDDDDDOOOOSSSSSS*


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jul 8 2004, 11:40 PM
> *Is the rumors true that V-MAXX is supose to show?? :worship: :biggrin:*


 ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

after the $15 is paid, are there any in/out privlages??


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowwagon67_@Jul 9 2004, 12:47 AM
> *is everyone still going if it rains and will the track still be open*


 YES AND YES


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 9 2004, 08:22 AM
> *I forgot to ask.........but will we be able to cruise around like we did last year?
> ....and is it alrigt for me to bring my motorcyles?*


 bring all the motor cycles you have homie its all good as far as the crusing if you find a spot sure why not but it is a different venue and you won't have time to cruise cus you will be too busy looking at all the nosing up thats going to happen :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by -Gotti-+Jul 9 2004, 08:55 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (-Gotti- @ Jul 9 2004, 08:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damb what~~~~> You people will pay up to $30.00 dollar's to get into a LOWRIDER SHOW but won't pay the $15.00 for something better. :uh: 



"I'LL BE THERE 100% BACKING UP LOS HOMIES" [/b][/quote]
:biggrin: let them find out for them self que no primo  call me


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeSSe96_@Jul 9 2004, 10:13 AM
> *good thing is that youll be able to drink, hop, etc... without being harrassed by the cops... youll probably even be able to spark up with no one bothering you... the area is that big. you wont even get ticketed if you park on the grass, so its all good IMO. *


 very true very true


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Jul 9 2004, 10:25 AM
> *jus got home from visitin' the CHI and ill be bac up therrre sat , cant wait
> nim i didnt make china town
> c you catz saturday nite ......YEAH!....*


 foe sure dirty  :biggrin:  see you all there


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Jul 9 2004, 01:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Jul 9 2004, 01:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good thing I'm only 14.[/b][/quote]
so your coming out with your crue right?let me know we could kick it like we did last time


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by -Gotti-+Jul 9 2004, 04:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (-Gotti- @ Jul 9 2004, 04:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--jeSSe96_@Jul 9 2004, 12:47 PM
> *its gonna rain on sunday.*


Rain or shine fool


"ASI LLEGARON DE MEXICO BUEYE'S"


*MOJJJAAAAAAADDDDDDOOOOSSSSSS*[/b][/quote]
like somos uno said its not like your car is made out of sugar :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Jul 9 2004, 05:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Jul 9 2004, 05:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--wsl63_@Jul 8 2004, 11:40 PM
> *Is the rumors true that V-MAXX is supose to show?? :worship:  :biggrin:*


???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????[/b][/quote]
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: :dunno: :dunno: I guess if your not there then you :dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Jul 9 2004, 05:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Jul 9 2004, 05:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--wsl63_@Jul 8 2004, 11:40 PM
> *Is the rumors true that V-MAXX is supose to show?? :worship:  :biggrin:*


???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????[/b][/quote]
hey whats up juandick?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Jul 9 2004, 08:54 PM
> *after the $15 is paid, are there any in/out privlages??*


 that sounds kinda of personal :dunno:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

forecast update The rain is over until Sunday night, it rained all friday night its saturday and the sun is out. so get yall asses here, holla.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

We'll be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Been Busy as Fuck!!!!!! im still in the chi. but bout ready to head out, been hollarn at the outer townerz that are here already    


See you guys there, the sun is back out, and dont look like there will be any rain anymore :cheesy: :cheesy: 


BE READY TO SWING THAT SHIT MANE!!!!!!!!!!! LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE AN ALL OUT BATTLE BETWEEN ALL KINDS OF RIDES, BIG BODYS,G-BODYS,60'S, TRUCKS, ETC...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

speaking of weather.....whats the Temp gonna be on sunday? I could only find dicky pants in the color I wanted...no shorts  












:biggrin:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 10 2004, 10:58 AM
> *speaking of weather.....whats the Temp gonna be on sunday? I could only find dicky pants in the color I wanted...no shorts
> 
> 
> ...


 mid 80's


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH (Oct 11, 2003)

I'm washing my car now and deciding on wether or not to head down tonight. My fucking shock broke so I'm rollin with one fucking shock on the back. Is anyone going to be cruising tonight?


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jul 10 2004, 08:57 AM
> *Been Busy as Fuck!!!!!! im still in the chi. but bout ready to head out, been hollarn at the outer townerz that are here already
> 
> 
> ...


 See all of you tomorrow....


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jul 10 2004, 09:57 AM
> *Been Busy as Fuck!!!!!! im still in the chi. but bout ready to head out, been hollarn at the outer townerz that are here already
> 
> 
> ...


 So ! what happen to all these people talking all that shit?


Ain't nobody saying anything!


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey superman!

Hope to see you there




here a little taste off whats coming to you :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

whats the time change in wi compared to ohio.?

anyone know.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 10 2004, 06:59 PM
> *whats the time change in wi compared to ohio.?
> 
> anyone know.*


 1 hr


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

BIG LINC,

CALL ME IF YOU SEE THIS.

484-325-1734.

JEFF

:biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Man just got home from the picnic and it was off the hook! Had a great time 10 times better than last year. Can't wait till next year :biggrin:


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

just got back from the picnic the show was tight way better than last year


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i will say it was the best time ever. cp took firstin double 
then nosed up and beat a single talkin shit then the street rides radical monte was taken out then we drop the cutty down to single pump and beat the single pump car again(they requested we leave it double the first time)

the ultimate cars were off the hook.

thanks to majestics and individuals for havein us out we always enjoy it hope evey one enjoyed the shit talkin in good fun :biggrin: 

see ya'll in 2 weeks at the show down.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanx to MAJESTICS & INDIVIDUALS for a great show/picnic
I'm sure it took alot of hard work but it was a great success.
Met alot of cool people from LAYITLOW and other member's of MAJESTICS from other chapter's.There was alot of diffrent thing's for people to see and do.Some of are homie's came back tattoed since there was a tattoo artist & one of are girl's said they got a piercing done from the same company who was doing the tattoo's.
Now that I think of it I did'nt see her piercing :ugh:~>
While I was there I was watching the jet engine car's race down the track I had walked up there with NIMSTER and all of sudden he was out in the track next to the jet engine car the car's were really fucken loud*I GUESS THAT EXPLAINS WHY NIMSTER DID'NT ANSWER WHEN I RADIOED HIM HE PROBABLY COULD'NT HEAR ANYMORE* :biggrin: 
All in all it was a great show all of it in my opinion was 
"OFF THA HOOK" hope they keep doing it there since it is only 25 minute's from my house :thumbsup:
THANX AGAIN MAJESTICS AND INDIVIDUALS
_We putting it down in the midwest_ 

_"WE K.I.R."_


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

what a weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Jul 12 2004, 11:54 AM
> *what a weekend :biggrin:*


 :0


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Jul 12 2004, 11:54 AM
> *what a weekend :biggrin:*


 where where you?????? Kept one eye open lookin for you Goldi didnt see you


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cj96ss+Jul 12 2004, 12:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cj96ss @ Jul 12 2004, 12:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--goldilocs_@Jul 12 2004, 11:54 AM
> *what a weekend :biggrin:*


where where you?????? Kept one eye open lookin for you Goldi didnt see you[/b][/quote]
You probably did'nt see her cause you were'nt looking for her face just for her~~~~( . )( . )~~~~~> :biggrin: Never mind


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Jul 12 2004, 12:54 PM
> *what a weekend :biggrin:*


 u were there? i thought ud call :dunno:


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc+Jul 12 2004, 04:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigLinc @ Jul 12 2004, 04:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--goldilocs_@Jul 12 2004, 12:54 PM
> *what a weekend :biggrin:*


u were there? i thought ud call :dunno:[/b][/quote]
i heard you werent there  gotti..keep quiet


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs+Jul 12 2004, 12:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (goldilocs @ Jul 12 2004, 12:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i heard you werent there  gotti..keep quiet [/b][/quote]
:wave: Sup girly! you no I'm messing with ya :ugh:


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by -Gotti-+Jul 12 2004, 04:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (-Gotti- @ Jul 12 2004, 04:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: Sup girly! you no I'm messing with ya :ugh:[/b][/quote]
i know you are


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -Gotti-+Jul 12 2004, 12:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (-Gotti- @ Jul 12 2004, 12:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: Sup girly! you no I'm messing with ya :ugh:[/b][/quote]
***Cough***















ass kisser



















***Cough****


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eric+Jul 12 2004, 12:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Eric @ Jul 12 2004, 12:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***Cough***















ass kisser



















***Cough****[/b][/quote]
*Eric*


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


See my car in Chicago yet?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Jul 12 2004, 01:08 PM
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> See my car in Chicago yet?*


  Not yet homie


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Jul 9 2004, 04:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Jul 9 2004, 04:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--wsl63_@Jul 8 2004, 11:40 PM
> *Is the rumors true that V-MAXX is supose to show?? :worship:  :biggrin:*


???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????[/b][/quote]
To answer my own ?? Yes he did show and he did not disipoint.

Had a great time at the show. The only complaint was the hop was kind of disorginized and the D.J. sounded like he had a bunch of Marbals in his mouth. :biggrin: They should of done more Nose 2 Nose hops. Thats the only time people really get pumped about a hop.

THE BEST CAR SHOW IN THE MIDWEST.........Well Worth The Drive.


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

That Fucken DJ WTF BURN IT BURN IT BURN IT BURN IT 

And his fucken free flow where garbage


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

yeah that announcer was annoying as fuck at the begining, i dunno if yall kicked him off the mic after a while or what


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

Just wanted to say whats up to all the LIL people I met or seen
people like BigLinc, Big Pmpn, Cj 96s, Finally met Gotti, LTD ridin "Spanky" 61 BCK Bumper, Chula 57, Nim, playerh8er, truchha, hellrasierjohn, lowered64, Trudog, seen green reaper, silver, and others to many to remeber


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

DATS WHAT 'EM TALKIN' BOUT!!!
THAT WAS A PICNIC FOR YA AZZ, I JUST GOT HOME TODAY, TIRED AS A MUTHA FLIPER BUT WEEKENDS LIKE THAT DONT HAPPEN ENOUGH!
NIM, NIM, WUZ UP DERTY!!!....GOOD LOOKIN OUT ,WE APPRECIATE ALL THAT (I LOST THAT ADDRESS THINK I WAS TOO DRUNK :biggrin: PM ME WIT IT


AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST THANX TO MY ULTIMATE RIDERS HOMIES WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE NEW STL CHAPTER...WITH 5 CARS...THANKX AGAIN DERTYZ
ILL BE BACK THAT WAY SOON


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Majestics and Individuals would like to thank all the riders who made it out to our picnic. More people than last year attended, alot of off the hook rides, people from all over the midwest,west coast,east coast and down south came up for the event, big thanks again to all those, hope everyone had fun and enjoyed the picnic, yea the hop was a lil' disorganized sorry bout that, but there were alot of hoppers lined up ready to get down. Better turnout than last year  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

the show was tight i got yo beer emo


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Jul 12 2004, 11:54 AM
> *what a weekend :biggrin:*


 yea what a weekend...   :wave: :wave: wwwoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwww.....


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

Yeah, we had a good time, left with some sick cars, but had fun. Thanks to the Big M and The Big I. Ohh yeah and MISSOURI, came up and put it down, KC and STL baby....


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

BY THE WAY IN CASE YOU GUY'S DON'T KNOW I RECORDED THE ENTIRE HOP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HERE ARE SOME PIC'S



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...86ac96d4c8c8236


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Jul 12 2004, 09:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Jul 12 2004, 09:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--goldilocs_@Jul 12 2004, 11:54 AM
> *what a weekend :biggrin:*


yea what a weekend...   :wave: :wave: wwwoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwww.....[/b][/quote]
YEA, I KNOW I HAD A GREAT TIME THIS WEEKEND!!!!!


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Jul 13 2004, 01:09 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Jul 13 2004, 01:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--goldilocs_@Jul 12 2004, 11:54 AM
> *what a weekend :biggrin:*


yea what a weekend...   :wave: :wave: wwwoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwww.....[/b][/quote]
woooooooooooooooow :angel:


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_loca21+Jul 13 2004, 01:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lil_loca21 @ Jul 13 2004, 01:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEA, I KNOW I HAD A GREAT TIME THIS WEEKEND!!!!!  [/b][/quote]
oh yes and we must do it again soon...very soon


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs+Jul 13 2004, 10:41 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (goldilocs @ Jul 13 2004, 10:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yes and we must do it again soon...very soon [/b][/quote]
OH GIRL WE WILL!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Street Riders KC_@Jul 13 2004, 01:53 AM
> *Yeah, we had a good time, left with some sick cars, but had fun. Thanks to the Big M and The Big I. Ohh yeah and MISSOURI, came up and put it down, KC and STL baby....*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by emo_@Jul 12 2004, 05:24 PM
> *Just wanted to say whats up to all the LIL people I met or seen
> people like BigLinc, Big Pmpn, Cj 96s, Finally met Gotti, LTD ridin "Spanky" 61 BCK Bumper, Chula 57, Nim, playerh8er, truchha, hellrasierjohn, lowered64, Trudog, seen green reaper, silver, and others to many to remeber*


 :wave:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil_loca21+Jul 13 2004, 10:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lil_loca21 @ Jul 13 2004, 10:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH GIRL WE WILL!!!!!  :biggrin:[/b][/quote]


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jul 12 2004, 09:30 PM
> *Majestics and Individuals would like to thank all the riders who made it out to our picnic. More people than last year attended, alot of off the hook rides, people from all over the midwest,west coast,east coast and down south came up for the event, big thanks again to all those, hope everyone had fun and enjoyed the picnic, yea the hop was a lil' disorganized sorry bout that, but there were alot of hoppers lined up ready to get down. Better turnout than last year  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 For sho Thanks to everyone for coming out and making this what it was I am still tring to recover boy that sun was beeming NO RAIN :biggrin: How about that dragon he just maulde that ford up :biggrin: Got to goto work now Thanks again


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jul 14 2004, 05:34 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jul 14 2004, 05:34 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Jul 12 2004, 09:30 PM
> *Majestics and Individuals would like to thank all the riders who made it out to our picnic. More people than last year attended, alot of off the hook rides, people from all over the midwest,west coast,east coast and down south came up for the event, big thanks again to all those, hope everyone had fun and enjoyed the picnic, yea the hop was a lil' disorganized sorry bout that, but there were alot of hoppers lined up ready to get down.  Better turnout than last year   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:*


For sho Thanks to everyone for coming out and making this what it was I am still tring to recover boy that sun was beeming NO RAIN :biggrin: How about that dragon he just maulde that ford up :biggrin: Got to goto work now Thanks again [/b][/quote]


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Besides seeing a bunch of LIL homies, the Ultimate Riders yellow 61 made the show. :thumbsup: The nose up battles were very entertaining as well. :biggrin: Too bad I missed out on seeing Goldi!   :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jul 14 2004, 06:34 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jul 14 2004, 06:34 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Jul 12 2004, 09:30 PM
> *Majestics and Individuals would like to thank all the riders who made it out to our picnic. More people than last year attended, alot of off the hook rides, people from all over the midwest,west coast,east coast and down south came up for the event, big thanks again to all those, hope everyone had fun and enjoyed the picnic, yea the hop was a lil' disorganized sorry bout that, but there were alot of hoppers lined up ready to get down.  Better turnout than last year   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:*


For sho Thanks to everyone for coming out and making this what it was I am still tring to recover boy that sun was beeming NO RAIN :biggrin: How about that dragon he just maulde that ford up :biggrin: Got to goto work now Thanks again [/b][/quote]


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

any pics of goldie


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 14 2004, 10:08 AM
> *:uh:*


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 14 2004, 12:01 PM
> *Besides seeing a bunch of LIL homies, the Ultimate Riders yellow 61 made the show. :thumbsup: The nose up battles were very entertaining as well. :biggrin: Too bad I missed out on seeing Goldi!   :cheesy:*


    sucks ass i wanted to see you as well...along with a few others...you would of really enjoyed yourself..we had alot of fun


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs+Jul 14 2004, 11:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (goldilocs @ Jul 14 2004, 11:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--big pimpin_@Jul 14 2004, 12:01 PM
> *Besides seeing a bunch of LIL homies, the Ultimate Riders yellow 61 made the show.  :thumbsup:  The nose up battles were very entertaining as well.   :biggrin:   Too bad I missed out on seeing Goldi!       :cheesy:*


   sucks ass i wanted to see you as well...along with a few others...you would of really enjoyed yourself..we had alot of fun[/b][/quote]
Goldi wish we could've hung out~~> ( . ) ( . ) :biggrin:


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by -Gotti-+Jul 14 2004, 03:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (-Gotti- @ Jul 14 2004, 03:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goldi wish we could've hung out~~> ( . ) ( . ) :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
LOL...from what i hear we missed meeting by like a half hour...i made it there close to 11pm..oh well....always this weekend or next


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

OR BOTH :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil_loca21_@Jul 14 2004, 11:49 AM
> *OR BOTH :biggrin:*


 Hell yeah let's roll


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

sounds lovely


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

dam can i kick it


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK THE COUNCIL FOR THERE SUPORT

AND ALL THE OUT OF TOWN LOWRIDERS KEEPING IT REAL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jul 14 2004, 11:14 AM
> *any pics of goldie*


 I didn't even get to meet her.I had a room just waiting for her but she went home to her MAN :dunno:


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jul 14 2004, 06:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jul 14 2004, 06:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RICH_@Jul 14 2004, 11:14 AM
> *any pics of goldie*


I didn't even get to meet her.I had a room just waiting for her but she went home to her MAN :dunno:[/b][/quote]
 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: should of came to the club


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cj96ss+Jul 14 2004, 08:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cj96ss @ Jul 14 2004, 08:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: should of came to the club[/b][/quote]
Did you go?did it look a little like this:biggrin: j/p Goldi









:biggrin:


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 they gona close this topic


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

nim chirp me I need your number since some ******* took my shit on Sunday. PS if anyone knows who has my phone will get a reward if the bring me my sim card no questions ask. all I know is they called my boys Sunday night and talked shit to them and they live on the North Side, I just need my phone numbers.


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jul 10 2004, 03:48 PM
> *Hey superman!
> 
> Hope to see you there
> ...


 WUZUP CAT--YA KNOWZ ITZ TRIPPIN HOW YA HADZ ME ON YO MIND THE WHOLE DAY-- EZPECIALY IF YOU WALKD PASSED ME A COUPLZ TIMEZ WHEN YA WERE PULLIN THAT WIEGHTED AZZ REGAL INTO DAT PIT--U LOOKD AT ME CAT--REFRESH YO MEMORY--TALL SKINNY WHITE SKINNED HAD A WHITE-TSHIRT WIT A IMP ON TRE ON THAT MLB BACKDROP--YA HAD ME DAWG I SMIRKED AT YA--DIDNT LOOK SO HAPPY AFTER YA'L HIT THAT SLOOOOW AZZ 60"--NEXT TIME YA LOOK AT A CUTLASS CHECK OUT THE CANDY RED DOOR JAMS AND DONT LEAVE SO EARLY--SEEM LIKE YA GOT THE SHIT TALKD ON U--- uffin:


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan+Jul 14 2004, 10:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SuperMan @ Jul 14 2004, 10:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--green reaper_@Jul 10 2004, 03:48 PM
> *Hey superman!
> 
> Hope to see you there
> ...


WUZUP CAT--YA KNOWZ ITZ TRIPPIN HOW YA HADZ ME ON YO MIND THE WHOLE DAY-- EZPECIALY IF YOU WALKD PASSED ME A COUPLZ TIMEZ WHEN YA WERE PULLIN THAT WIEGHTED AZZ REGAL INTO DAT PIT--U LOOKD AT ME CAT--REFRESH YO MEMORY--TALL SKINNY WHITE SKINNED HAD A WHITE-TSHIRT WIT A IMP ON TRE ON THAT MLB BACKDROP--YA HAD ME DAWG I SMIRKED AT YA--DIDNT LOOK SO HAPPY AFTER YA'L HIT THAT SLOOOOW AZZ 60"--NEXT TIME YA LOOK AT A CUTLASS CHECK OUT THE CANDY RED DOOR JAMS AND DONT LEAVE SO EARLY--SEEM LIKE YA GOT THE SHIT TALKD ON U--- uffin:[/b][/quote]
Can we get a translation on that Alex?????


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jul 14 2004, 09:06 PM
> *nim chirp me I need your number since some ******* took my shit on Sunday. PS if anyone knows who has my phone will get a reward if the bring me my sim card no questions ask. all I know is they called my boys Sunday night and talked shit to them and they live on the North Side, I just need my phone numbers.*


 THEY ANNOUNCED A MISSING PHONE WHILE THE HOPP WAS GOIN ON. SOMEONE PROBABLY TOOK IT. BUT I DID REMEMBER WHEN THEY ANNOUNCED IT. FUCKED UP TOO HEAR THAT NI99A ARE POOR ENOUGH TO JACK A NEXTEL.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan+Jul 14 2004, 09:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SuperMan @ Jul 14 2004, 09:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--green reaper_@Jul 10 2004, 03:48 PM
> *Hey superman!
> 
> Hope to see you there
> ...


WUZUP CAT--YA KNOWZ ITZ TRIPPIN HOW YA HADZ ME ON YO MIND THE WHOLE DAY-- EZPECIALY IF YOU WALKD PASSED ME A COUPLZ TIMEZ WHEN YA WERE PULLIN THAT WIEGHTED AZZ REGAL INTO DAT PIT--U LOOKD AT ME CAT--REFRESH YO MEMORY--TALL SKINNY WHITE SKINNED HAD A WHITE-TSHIRT WIT A IMP ON TRE ON THAT MLB BACKDROP--YA HAD ME DAWG I SMIRKED AT YA--DIDNT LOOK SO HAPPY AFTER YA'L HIT THAT SLOOOOW AZZ 60"--NEXT TIME YA LOOK AT A CUTLASS CHECK OUT THE CANDY RED DOOR JAMS AND DONT LEAVE SO EARLY--SEEM LIKE YA GOT THE SHIT TALKD ON U--- uffin:[/b][/quote]
Thats how much of bitch you are :biggrin: 

hidding like a little bitch :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan+Jul 14 2004, 10:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SuperMan @ Jul 14 2004, 10:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--green reaper_@Jul 10 2004, 03:48 PM
> *Hey superman!
> 
> Hope to see you there
> ...


WUZUP CAT--YA KNOWZ ITZ TRIPPIN HOW YA HADZ ME ON YO MIND THE WHOLE DAY-- EZPECIALY IF YOU WALKD PASSED ME A COUPLZ TIMEZ WHEN YA WERE PULLIN THAT WIEGHTED AZZ REGAL INTO DAT PIT--U LOOKD AT ME CAT--REFRESH YO MEMORY--TALL SKINNY WHITE SKINNED HAD A WHITE-TSHIRT WIT A IMP ON TRE ON THAT MLB BACKDROP--YA HAD ME DAWG I SMIRKED AT YA--DIDNT LOOK SO HAPPY AFTER YA'L HIT THAT SLOOOOW AZZ 60"--NEXT TIME YA LOOK AT A CUTLASS CHECK OUT THE CANDY RED DOOR JAMS AND DONT LEAVE SO EARLY--SEEM LIKE YA GOT THE SHIT TALKD ON U--- uffin:[/b][/quote]
I thought about you too......only because you talked a BUNCH of shit and didn't back it up at all. :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: hahahahaa


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Jul 15 2004, 08:58 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Jul 15 2004, 08:58 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought about you too......only because you talked a BUNCH of shit and didn't back it up at all. :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: hahahahaa[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Indy64+Jul 14 2004, 09:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Indy64 @ Jul 14 2004, 09:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can we get a translation on that Alex?????[/b][/quote]
--WHO DA FUK IZ DAT--TRY AGAIN MUTHAFUCKERZ--


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan+Jul 15 2004, 03:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SuperMan @ Jul 15 2004, 03:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


--WHO DA FUK IZ DAT--TRY AGAIN MUTHAFUCKERZ--[/b][/quote]
his name is SUPERBITCH :biggrin:  

and thats all for this topic


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan+Jul 15 2004, 04:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SuperMan @ Jul 15 2004, 04:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


--WHO DA FUK IZ DAT--TRY AGAIN MUTHAFUCKERZ--[/b][/quote]
I ment SPEAK SOME ENGLISH SO WE CAN UNDERSTAND YOU!

:dunno:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan+Jul 15 2004, 03:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SuperMan @ Jul 15 2004, 03:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


--WHO DA FUK IZ DAT--TRY AGAIN MUTHAFUCKERZ--[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Apparently u have never watched Jeapardy{sp} before....lolol, thats what he tells Alex the host u moron.. :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

hey man next year will be beter


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: next year date to be posted after the holidays be ready


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## lacattak (Oct 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

im comin' in'05 with a desinated driver so i can get super twisted :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 8 2004, 09:38 PM~2117775
> *hey man next year will be beter
> *


I really hope that its alot more hoppers out there so the hop can be bigger than it was this year.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Sep 23 2005, 10:50 AM~3871534
> *I really hope that its alot more hoppers out there so the hop can be bigger than it was this year.
> *


bro this is 2004's topic


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Sep 23 2005, 01:03 PM~3871924
> *bro this is 2004's topic
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 27 2008, 10:46 PM~10273453
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Sep 23 2005, 12:03 PM~3871924
> *bro this is 2004's topic
> *


 :biggrin: 
:twak: :banghead:


----------

